# Περί μεταφραστικών μνημών, αύξησης της παραγωγικότητας και… κλοπής



## SMED (Jun 3, 2013)

*Περί μεταφραστικών μνημών, αύξησης της παραγωγικότητας και… κλοπής*​


> Την Παρασκευή 31 Μαΐου, η «Συνεργασία για τη Μετάφραση», όπως αποκαλούν τη νεοσύστατη πρωτοβουλία τους έξι μεταφραστικά γραφεία, μία εταιρεία μεταφραστικής τεχνολογίας, μία σχολή μετάφρασης και ένα μεταφραστικό διαδικτυακό φόρουμ, πραγματοποίησε μια δεύτερη «Συνάντηση για τη Μετάφραση», μετά την αντίστοιχη εκδήλωση που είχε πραγματοποιηθεί πριν από ένα χρόνο στο ίδιο μέρος. Πέρυσι η θεματική της εκδήλωσης των ποικίλων εταιρειών και επιχειρηματιών του κλάδου αφορούσε ασαφώς την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και την «πιστοποίηση», παρακινώντας μας να τοποθετηθούμε δημόσια, από τη σκοπιά των εργαζόμενων μεταφραστών και μεταφραστριών, των οποίων τα συμφέροντα δεν ταυτίζονται με αυτά των εταιρειών, ούτε με «το καλό του κλάδου» (δείτε τη σχετική ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ εδώ). Η φετινή εκδήλωση, με περισσότερους διοργανωτές σε σχέση με πέρυσι, αφορούσε τα κάπως πιο φλέγοντα και πάγια θέματα της «παραγωγικότητας» και της «διασφάλισης της ποιότητας», τα οποία υποτίθεται ότι (πρέπει να) ενώνουν όλους τους διαβιούντες στο... «μεταφραστικό οικοσύστημα», όπως το έθετε το πρόγραμμα της εκδήλωσης.
> 
> Το κείμενο που ακολουθεί (και το οποίο μοιράστηκε την Παρασκευή 31/5 στον χώρο της εκδήλωσης) φιλοδοξεί να δει τα πράγματα, ξανά και πάντα, από τη δική μας μη «οικο-συστημική» σκοπιά. Από τη σκοπιά των εργαζόμενων που υποχρεούνται να δουλεύουν σε ένα όλο και πιο εντατικοποιημένο περιβάλλον, με εξευτελιστικές αμοιβές –η καταβολή των οποίων καθυστερεί για μήνες– και με ακραίες προθεσμίες. Ένα περιβάλλον όπου η κρίση αλλά και η έλλειψη συλλογικής κατοχύρωσης των δικαιωμάτων μας γίνονται εργαλεία στα χέρια των εργοδοτών, που διατηρούν στρατιές αναλώσιμων «συνεργατών», για τους οποίους η εξασφάλιση εργασίας συνδέεται με την προθυμία μειοδοσίας, με την ανοχή απέναντι στις καθυστερήσεις πληρωμής, με την αποδοχή εξαντλητικών ωραρίων και τον ανταγωνισμό με συναδέλφους, προκειμένου να πληρώνουμε επιπλέον και το δυσβάσταχτο κόστος της ασφάλισης, αφού για το κράτος, ακόμα και τις περιόδους που είμαστε άνεργοι, θεωρούμαστε «επιχειρηματίες».



Οι μεταφραστικές μνήμες είθισται να θεωρούνται κάτι «καλό για όλους τους επαγγελματίες της μετάφρασης». Ως *εργαζόμενοι μεταφραστές-επιμελητές-διορθωτές *έχουμε την τάση να αμφισβητούμε τέτοιου είδους «προαιώνιες αλήθειες». Ειδικά οι τεχνολογίες που σχετίζονται άμεσα με την εργασία μπορεί να είναι καλές ή κακές ανάλογα με τη σκοπιά από την οποία τις εξετάζει κανείς: από τη σκοπιά των εργαζόμενων ή από τη σκοπιά των εργοδοτών. Από τη δική μας σκοπιά, λοιπόν, των εργαζόμενων, *οι μεταφραστικές μνήμες είναι καλές κυρίως για τους εργοδότες*.

Θα ξεκινήσουμε από το πολύ απλό, δηλαδή από το κόστος αυτών των προγραμμάτων, που επιβαρύνει αποκλειστικά τον εργαζόμενο μεταφραστή. Θεωρούμε ότι οι μεταφραστικές εταιρείες θα πρέπει να παρέχουν δωρεάν στους μεταφραστές που εργάζονται σε αυτές (εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς) τις μεταφραστικές μνήμες τις οποίες χρησιμοποιούν. Ειδικά σήμερα, που οι περισσότεροι μεταφραστές αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα επιβίωσης, που δεν είναι σε θέση να πληρώσουν ούτε τις ασφαλιστικές τους εισφορές, είναι προκλητικό οι εργοδότες να θεωρούν αυτονόητο ότι μας περισσεύουν μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρώ για να αγοράσουμε, για παράδειγμα, το TRADOS.

Αν παρ’ όλα αυτά αγοράσεις το TRADOS και το εγκαταστήσεις στον υπολογιστή σου, τότε κάνεις και κάτι άλλο χωρίς να το έχεις καταλάβει: *έχεις μειώσει αυτομάτως την αμοιβή σου*. Βάσει μιας απόφασης που λήφθηκε πίσω από την πλάτη μας και αποτελεί καθεστώς για όλες τις μεταφραστικές εταιρείες, κάθε λέξη που μεταφράζουμε αντιστοιχεί σε ένα ποσοστό ομοιότητας με τη μεταφραστική μνήμη – και πληρώνεται αναλόγως. Η ίδια η SDL TRADOS προωθούσε επίσημα τον κανόνα 30/60/100: δηλαδή αν χρεώνεις τη λέξη 0,04 ευρώ, τότε για επαναλήψεις και ομοιότητα 100% παίρνεις μόνο το 30%, ήτοι 0,012 ευρώ/λέξη, για ομοιότητα 99%-85% παίρνεις μόνο το 60%, ήτοι 0,024 ευρώ/λέξη, και για ομοιότητα 84% και κάτω παίρνεις το 100% της αμοιβής σου ανά λέξη. *Εν ολίγοις, τη στιγμή που συμφωνείς με τον εργοδότη για τα 0,04 ευρώ, συμφωνείς ταυτόχρονα και για τα 0,012 ευρώ! *Φανταστείτε τι συμβαίνει όταν η τιμή είναι 0,02 ευρώ ανά λέξη, γεγονός πολύ διαδομένο πλέον στη δουλειά μας «λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης»... Φυσικά, όλα αυτά τα ποσοστά μπορούν να αλλάξουν ανάλογα με τις ορέξεις κάθε εταιρείας και τη διαπραγματευτική μας ικανότητα. Εάν αρνηθούμε αυτού του είδους τις εκπτώσεις και απαιτήσουμε να πληρωθούμε στο ακέραιο, απλούστατα δεν θα έχουμε δουλειά, οπότε πάνε τζάμπα και τα λεφτά που δώσαμε για το TRADOS.

Ο αντίλογος των εργοδοτών είναι αναμενόμενος: «Γιατί να πληρώνεσαι για κάτι που δεν κάνεις;» Προφανώς δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αλήθεια αυτό το επιχείρημα. Εάν μεταφράσω μία λέξη, τότε η μετάφραση αυτής της λέξης είναι προϊόν της δικής μου εργασίας και άρα πρέπει να πληρώνεται το ίδιο, ανεξάρτητα από το αν η λέξη εμφανίζεται στο κείμενο μία φορά ή 10.000 φορές. Επίσης, ποιος μεταφραστής δεν ελέγχει τα «100% match» της μνήμης; Ουκ ολίγες φορές οι μεταφραστικές μνήμες περιέχουν μπαρούφες. Είτε τις διορθώνεις είτε όχι, συνεχίζεις να κάνεις μεταφραστική δουλειά που πρέπει να πληρώνεται στο ακέραιο. Τα ποσοστά ομοιότητας 75% ή 85% είναι απλώς μία ακόμα κραυγαλέα περίπτωση κλοπής της αμοιβής μας. Όπως γράφει και μια μεταφραστική εταιρεία στην ιστοσελίδα της, πρόκειται για «ολόκληρες προτάσεις που έχουν ήδη μεταφραστεί και τις οποίες ο μεταφραστής πρέπει μόνο να διορθώσει και όχι να μεταφράσει από την αρχή». Ανάλογα δηλαδή με τα ποσοστά ομοιότητας, ο μεταφραστής μετατρέπεται σε διορθωτή, και ο εργοδότης πίνει εις υγείαν του δισυπόστατου κορόιδου. Το ποσοστό κέρδους των εργοδοτών βάσει αυτού του μοντέλου είναι μάλλον ανυπολόγιστο, αφού μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τη μετάφραση που έχεις κάνει και έχει αποθηκευτεί στη μεταφραστική μνήμη όσες φορές θέλουν. Από τη δουλειά δηλαδή που έκανες και πληρώθηκες άπαξ, μπορούν να κερδίζουν σε βάθος χρόνου και εις βάρος των επόμενων μεταφραστών που θα πέσουν επάνω στο «100% match» της μνήμης που θα έχεις φτιάξει εσύ.

Ας έρθουμε τώρα στην περίφημη *παραγωγικότητα*. Ακόμα κι εμείς οι εργαζόμενοι μεταφραστές βάζουμε συχνά στην άκρη την κριτική μας απέναντι στην εν λόγω τεχνολογία, γιατί φαινομενικά διευκολύνει την εργασία μας. Φαινομενικά, γιατί στην πραγματικότητα παραδεχόμαστε εμμέσως ότι *αυξάνεται η παραγωγικότητά μας, κάτι που είναι σίγουρα καλό για τους εργοδότες, αλλά, όπως θα δείξουμε, όχι και για εμάς*. Αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας σημαίνει ότι στον ίδιο χρόνο μεταφράζουμε περισσότερες λέξεις χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια μεταφραστική μνήμη. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι αμειβόμαστε ανάλογα με τον όγκο της δουλειάς μας. Μπορεί, αντίθετα, να σημαίνει ότι στον ίδιο χρόνο βγάζουμε περισσότερη δουλειά κερδίζοντας λιγότερα χρήματα, αφού, όπως δείξαμε παραπάνω, η χρήση της μεταφραστικής μνήμης συνεπάγεται μείωση της αμοιβής μας. Αυτό με τη σειρά του σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να δουλεύουμε περισσότερες ώρες και πιο εντατικά σε σχέση με πριν για να μπορέσουμε να επιβιώσουμε. *Όταν λοιπόν οι εργοδότες μιλάνε για αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας, για μας αυτό σημαίνει περαιτέρω μείωση της αμοιβής μας, περαιτέρω αύξηση του χρόνου εργασίας και περαιτέρω εντατικοποίηση της εργασίας μας*.

Θα πρέπει επίσης να αναφερθεί εδώ η συνεχής πίεση που δεχόμαστε από τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία όσον αφορά τις (στενότατες) προθεσμίες παράδοσης. Στο βωμό αυτής της συνεχώς επικαλούμενης παραγωγικότητας, θεωρείται πλέον δεδομένο από τα γραφεία και από τους τελικούς πελάτες ότι μέσα σε μία μέρα μπορούμε να παραδώσουμε εξωφρενικό αριθμό σελίδων. Οι απαιτήσεις για περισσότερες σελίδες σε λιγότερο χρόνο, με αντίστοιχη βέβαια μείωση της ποιότητας και του χρόνου ελέγχου της μετάφρασης, έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση και της τελικής αμοιβής. *Το βασικότερο ωστόσο πρόβλημα εδώ είναι η καλλιέργεια της αντίληψης ότι η μετάφραση είναι μια μηχανική εργασία, που μπορεί να εκτελεστεί με μεγάλη ευχέρεια σε σύντομο χρόνο – μια αντίληψη (και μια πρακτική τελικά) η οποία υποβαθμίζει ακόμα περισσότερο τη θέση του μεταφραστή*.

Μιας και την αναφέραμε ήδη, λίγα λόγια ακόμα για την *ποιότητα*. Ποτέ άλλοτε δεν γίνονταν τόσες διακηρύξεις περί διασφάλισης της ποιότητας της μετάφρασης όσο σήμερα που, λόγω των μεταφραστικών προγραμμάτων τύπου TRADOS, η ποιότητα της μετάφρασης έχει πέσει τόσο χαμηλά. Μια ματιά στο «εγχειρίδιο» του καινούργιου μας πλυντηρίου αρκεί: Μπορεί να μην καταλάβουμε πώς «ενεργοποιείται», αλλά σίγουρα θα κερδίσουμε μια σπάνια σουρεαλιστική εμπειρία. *Πιο σοβαρό όμως για μας είναι ότι η χρήση των περιβόητων εργαλείων διασφάλισης της ποιότητας έχει κάνει είδος προς εξαφάνιση τους επιμελητές και τους διορθωτές*. Η επιμέλεια και η διόρθωση γίνονται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις από τον ίδιο τον μεταφραστή, χωρίς φυσικά να πληρώνεται για τις επιπλέον εργασίες. Εν ολίγοις, παρέχει δωρεάν εργασία που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κάνουν οι συνάδελφοί του επιμελητές και διορθωτές. *Αν λοιπόν οι εργοδότες κόπτονται πραγματικά για την ποιότητα των τελικών μεταφρασμάτων, ας πληρώσουν τους ειδικούς γι’ αυτό, δηλαδή τους επιμελητές και τους διορθωτές*.

Τελειώνοντας, ας δηλώσουμε το προφανές: Δεν σκοπεύουμε να σπάσουμε τους υπολογιστές μας και να δουλεύουμε εφεξής υπό το φως του κεριού αγκαλιά με τριάντα τόμους λεξικών. Θέλουμε όμως να ρίχνουμε φως από τη δικιά μας σκοπιά σε ό,τι μας πλασάρεται πως γίνεται για το «καλό όλων μας». *Δεν είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο, και κατά κανόνα το καλό των εργοδοτών δεν ισοδυναμεί με το καλό των εργαζόμενων*.

Ως Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών καλούμε όλους τους συναδέλφους να αντισταθούμε συλλογικά σε κάθε είδους αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας που θα οδηγήσει σε χειροτέρευση των όρων της εργασίας μας και της ζωής μας. Σε ό,τι αφορά τις αμοιβές μας, ήδη ο ΣΜΕΔ κινείται προς την κατεύθυνση του καθορισμού κατώτατων αποδεκτών αμοιβών για τους μεταφραστές, επιμελητές και διορθωτές, ενάντια στη γενικευμένη υποτίμηση της δουλειάς μας και στον υποβολιμαίο «μειοδοτικό» ανταγωνισμό που οι ίδιοι οι εργοδότες μάς έχουν επιβάλει. Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, θα τεθεί και το αίτημα της κατάργησης όλων των μειώσεων των αμοιβών μας που βασίζονται στα ποσοστά ομοιότητας του προς μετάφραση κειμένου με τη μεταφραστική μνήμη και στην επαναληψιμότητα. Δεν πρόκειται να χαρίσουμε τίποτα από την αξία της δουλειάς μας σε καμιά τεχνολογία, σε καμιά εταιρεία και για κανένα «καλό μας».

http://www.smed.gr/2013/06/blog-post.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Καλησπέρα. Δεν γνωρίζω αρκετά για το ζήτημα, αλλά το έχω βρει μπροστά μου μερικές φορές και ξέρω ότι είναι περίπλοκο. Θα ήθελα να δω τι ισχύει διεθνώς, μια και οι ντόπιες εταιρείες δεν μπορούν να αγνοήσουν τη διεθνή πραγματικότητα. Οι τακτικοί πελάτες μιας εταιρείας ζητούν και απολαμβάνουν οι ίδιοι την έκπτωση για επαναλήψεις. Είναι λογικό να θέλει ο πελάτης να πληρώνει λιγότερο για κείμενο όπου έχει κάνει αντιγραφή από παλιό πρωτότυπό του και αξιώνει να κάνεις το ίδιο κι εσύ.

Αν δέχονταν τα γραφεία στην Ελλάδα να πληρώνουν 100% το σύνολο της μετάφρασης, οι πελάτες με επαναλήψεις θα απευθύνονταν σε γραφεία του εξωτερικού. Τόσο απλό.

Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει νομικά έξω και πόσο έχει συζητηθεί το ζήτημα των μνημών, αλλά θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να δούμε τι ισχύει εκεί. Έριξα μια ματιά και κοντοστάθηκα στο παρακάτω:

Who owns the translation?
The author owns the translation. As a freelance translator, you as the author own the translation. However if you are an employee or a salaried worker, your employer is the owner of your translation. Authorship does not necessarily mean ownership in copyright terms. Under American law you can sign away your author's rights. 
http://www.cblesius.co.uk/articles/CopyrightAndTheTranslator-WhoOwnsYourTranslations.html

Θέλει ψάξιμο. Και υπάρχουν και άλλες λεπτομέρειες που πρέπει να ερευνηθούν, αλλά να μην τα μπερδέψουμε όλα τώρα. Είναι πολύ νωρίς να ζητήσει κανείς την κατάργηση «όλων των μειώσεων των αμοιβών μας που βασίζονται στα ποσοστά ομοιότητας του προς μετάφραση κειμένου με τη μεταφραστική μνήμη και στην επαναληψιμότητα».


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2013)

> Δεν πρόκειται να χαρίσουμε τίποτα από την αξία της δουλειάς μας σε καμιά τεχνολογία, σε καμιά εταιρεία και για κανένα «καλό μας».


Η τεχνολογία μάς επιτρέπει να αντικαθιστούμε με find & replace λέξεις ή φράσεις ολόκληρες σε τεχνικό κείμενο, μειώνοντας τον όγκο της πληκτρολόγησης. Μας επιτρέπει επίσης να πάρουμε με copy-paste και να βάλουμε στην τεχνική μετάφρασή μας ολόκληρα κομμάτια που τα έχουμε ξαναμεταφράσει στο παρελθόν, αντί να τα πληκτρολογούμε από την αρχή, όπως κάναμε την εποχή της γραφομηχανής. Πώς είναι λογικό να μη θέλει και ο πελάτης να επωφεληθεί από την ίδια τεχνολογία;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι το Trados δεν είναι το μοναδικό εργαλείο αυτού του είδους, υπάρχουν και άλλα που είναι συμβατά με αυτό που είναι πολύ πιο φτηνά. Επίσης, όπως υπάρχουν επεξεργαστές κειμένου open source, όπως το Apache OpenOffice Writer, έτσι υπάρχουν και αντίστοιχα προγράμματα υποβοήθησης της μετάφρασης που είναι δωρεάν, όπως το OmegaT, που είναι συμβατό με μνήμες και αρχεία Trados. 

Θέλω να πω, έτσι όπως μπορεί να δουλεύει κανείς με Linux και Open Office και να μην πληρώσει για να πάρει Windows και Office, έτσι μπορεί να κατεβάσει ένα αντίστοιχο δωρεάν πρόγραμμα υποβοήθησης της μετάφρασης.


----------



## rogne (Jun 3, 2013)

Αν αρχίσουμε να θεωρούμε λογικό ότι μια εταιρεία πρέπει να μπορεί να επωφελείται από την τεχνολογία *σε βάρος* των εξίσου επωφελούμενων από την τεχνολογία συναδέλφων, θα καταλήξουμε σύντομα σε παραλογισμούς. Για παράδειγμα, γιατί οι εταιρείες να μη μας πετσοκόβουν λίγο ακόμα τις αμοιβές επειδή χρησιμοποιούμε υπολογιστή και όχι πένα και μελανοδοχείο; Αμ το ίντερνετ; Δεν μας διευκολύνει πολύ περισσότερο από τα ογκώδη λεξικά που λέει και η ανακοίνωση; Να μη δεχτούμε λοιπόν και μια μείωση ακόμα αφού το χρησιμοποιούμε; Αμ το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα; Δεν μας γλίτωσε απ' το φως των κεριών;... Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχίσω.

Ελπίζω να επανέλθω αναλυτικότερα στα ζητήματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας που αναφέρει ο nickel. Προς το παρόν, αρκούμαι να πω ότι κανείς πελάτης δεν κάνει απλώς αντιγραφή από παλιό δικό του πρωτότυπο. Αν έκανε, δεν θα χρειαζόταν νέα μετάφραση. Αν όμως εννοούμε ως "αντιγραφή" ότι παίρνουμε ένα παλιό κείμενο και προσθέτουμε μία νέα λέξη ανά τρεις-τέσσερις παλιές, κάπου ξεφεύγουμε: αυτό είναι νέο κείμενο (όπως μπορώ να βεβαιώσω, σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα, από μια "β' αναθεωρημένη έκδοση" ενός βιβλίου του οποίου τη μετάφραση κλήθηκα να "ξανακοιτάξω").


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

rogne said:


> Ελπίζω να επανέλθω αναλυτικότερα στα ζητήματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας που αναφέρει ο nickel. Προς το παρόν, αρκούμαι να πω ότι κανείς πελάτης δεν κάνει απλώς αντιγραφή από παλιό δικό του πρωτότυπο. Αν έκανε, δεν θα χρειαζόταν νέα μετάφραση. Αν όμως εννοούμε ως "αντιγραφή" ότι παίρνουμε ένα παλιό κείμενο και προσθέτουμε μία νέα λέξη ανά τρεις-τέσσερις παλιές, κάπου ξεφεύγουμε: αυτό είναι νέο κείμενο (όπως μπορώ να βεβαιώσω, σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα, από μια "β' αναθεωρημένη έκδοση" ενός βιβλίου του οποίου τη μετάφραση κλήθηκα να "ξανακοιτάξω").


Ορισμένοι πελάτες, όπως είναι για παράδειγμα οι βιομηχανίες, έχουν και χρησιμοποιούν δικές τους μεταφραστικές μνήμες τις οποίες συχνά παρέχουν στο μεταφραστή (ακόμα και στο μεταφραστή με τον οποίο δεν έχουν ξανασυνεργαστεί) επειδή ακριβώς δεν επιθυμούν την αναθεώρησή τους, αλλά να χρησιμοποιηθούν αυτές όπως ακριβώς είναι. Συχνά, περιέχουν και έτοιμη ορολογία. Θέλω να πω, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ένα κείμενο προς μετάφραση δεν είναι απαραίτητα Χ λέξεις, αλλά Χ-[μνήμη] λέξεις. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις γίνεται κατάχρηση, όπως εξάλλου συμβαίνει σε όλους τους τομείς της ανθρώπινης δραστηριότητας, αλλά σε κάποιες άλλες οι έτοιμες μνήμες βοηθούν αρκετά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Θα επιμείνω ότι είναι και νομικά και ηθικά πολύπλοκο.

Αν είμαι στο ίδιο γραφείο με τον Α, και το αφεντικό δίνει συνέχεια καινούργια κείμενα σε μένα και κείμενα με μνήμες στον Α, και ο Α τελειώνει τη δουλειά του τρεις ώρες πριν από μένα αλλά παίρνει την ίδια αμοιβή με μένα (συν επίδομα μυγοκτονίας), δεν θα πρέπει να παραπονεθώ;

Έχω φτιάξει μια υποδειγματική μετάφραση καταστατικού ΑΕ. Κάθε ΑΕ που έρχεται (μετά την πρώτη) για να της μεταφράσω το καταστατικό πληρώνει τα ίδια με την πρώτη. Κάνω κάτι περίεργο ή ανήθικο; Η μεταφραστική εταιρεία για την οποία έκανα το λάθος και μετέφρασα ένα τέτοιο καταστατικό κάνει τώρα το ίδιο: χρεώνει κάθε φορά λεφτά κανονικής πρώτης μετάφρασης στον κάθε πελάτη χρησιμοποιώντας το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της πρώτης δικής μου μετάφρασης. Ούτε στον πελάτη κάνει έκπτωση ούτε σε μένα δίνει δικαιώματα. Δεν γίνεται πιο περίπλοκο τώρα;

Σε κείνη τη σελίδα που πήγα (την πρώτη που μπήκα να δω) είχε τόσες υποπεριπτώσεις που βαρέθηκα και τους τίτλους να διαβάσω.


----------



## rogne (Jun 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έχω φτιάξει μια υποδειγματική μετάφραση καταστατικού ΑΕ. Κάθε ΑΕ που έρχεται (μετά την πρώτη) για να της μεταφράσω το καταστατικό πληρώνει τα ίδια με την πρώτη. Κάνω κάτι περίεργο ή ανήθικο; Η μεταφραστική εταιρεία για την οποία έκανα το λάθος και μετέφρασα ένα τέτοιο καταστατικό κάνει τώρα το ίδιο: χρεώνει κάθε φορά λεφτά κανονικής πρώτης μετάφρασης στον κάθε πελάτη χρησιμοποιώντας το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της πρώτης δικής μου μετάφρασης. Ούτε στον πελάτη κάνει έκπτωση ούτε σε μένα δίνει δικαιώματα. Δεν γίνεται πιο περίπλοκο τώρα;



Καθόλου περίπλοκο: απλώς απαράδεκτο που δεν σου δίνει δικαιώματα η εταιρεία. Θα μου πεις, υποχρεούται απ' τον νόμο; Όχι (έχουμε εξαίρετη νομοθεσία περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, μην το πιάσουμε τώρα...): εδώ δεν είναι μόνο οι μισθωτοί που δεν αναγνωρίζονται ως πνευματικοί δημιουργοί, αλλά ούτε καν άλλοι μεταφραστές πλην αυτών που μεταφράζουν βιβλία. Οι υπόλοιποι θεωρούνται μηχανάκια.

Έχω κι εγώ υπόψη μου διάφορες εταιρείες (και όχι μόνο βιομηχανίες) που παρέχουν μεταφραστικές μνήμες: καμία εξ αυτών δεν είναι _μεταφραστική _εταιρεία. Αντιθέτως, έχω υπόψη μου μεταφραστικές εταιρείες που "παρέχουν"... Google Translate και το υπολογίζουν σαν δική τους μνήμη!


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

rogne said:


> Αντιθέτως, έχω υπόψη μου μεταφραστικές εταιρείες που "παρέχουν"... Google Translate και το υπολογίζουν σαν δική τους μνήμη!



Αυτή είναι μια άλλη μεγάλη συζήτηση. Υπάρχουν τριτοκοσμικές (ας τις πούμε έτσι) εταιρείες που προσεγγίζουν μεταφραστές και τους ζητούν να τους κάνουν διόρθωση. Όταν ζητάς να δεις το κείμενο, καταλαβαίνεις αμέσως ότι είναι γκουγκλομετάφρασμα που πρέπει να το μεταφράσεις από την αρχή. Δεν πιστεύω να έχουν βρει ακόμα θύματα που θα δέχτηκαν.

Ωστόσο, αν όχι το αύριο, το μεθαύριο ενός μεγάλου μέρους της μετάφρασης θα είναι κυρίως η διόρθωση γκουγκλομεταφρασμάτων. Αυτό το κομμάτι είναι η... άλλη μεγάλη συζήτηση.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2013)

Η συζήτηση αυτή είναι βέβαια θεωρητική, αφού δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσει κανείς να χρησιμοποιεί μεταφραστικές μνήμες ή να ζητά έκπτωση για τη χρήση τους. Θέλω όμως να διευκρινίσω μερικά σημεία, αφού την κάνουμε που την κάνουμε.

Όπως όλοι λέμε, οι μεταφραστικές μνήμες είναι εργαλεία, συνεπώς ας κάνουμε έναν παραλληλισμό με κάποιο άλλο εργαλείο - ας πούμε την μπουλντόζα (η αγαπημένη μου παρομοίωση :)). Έστω ότι θέλω να σκάψω ένα χαντάκι. Θα ψάξω να βρω έναν εργολάβο και θα τον ρωτήσω: «Έχεις μπουλντόζα;». Αν μου πει «Όχι, θα το σκάψω με τα χέρια», θα του απαντήσω «Άσε, θα αργήσεις και θα μου κοστίσουν ακριβά τα μεροκάματα». Αν μου πει «Αγόρασέ μου μια μπουλντόζα για να σου σκάψω το χαντάκι» θα τον κοιτάξω περίεργα και θα απομακρυνθώ σιγά-σιγά: είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να αγοράσει ο πελάτης για τον επαγγελματία τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς του; Γι’ αυτό λοιπόν θεωρώ παράλογη την απαίτηση ενός μεταφραστή να του αγοράσει ο πελάτης π.χ. το Trados. Από την άλλη πλευρά, υπάρχουν μεταφραστικά εργαλεία που προσφέρονται δωρεάν στους freelancers (πιθανόν με μειωμένες δυνατότητες), ακριβώς για να μην τον επιβαρύνουν. Αυτό δεν αναφέρεται στο κείμενο παραπάνω, και καλά έκανε η Palavra που το επισήμανε.

Θυμάμαι τον καιρό που ήρθε για πρώτη φορά το Trados στην Ελλάδα, πόσο χαιρόμασταν όταν βρίσκαμε δουλειά στην οποία μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη μνήμη μας αλλά να την πληρωθούμε κανονικά! Νομίζω ότι όλοι νιώθαμε λίγες τύψεις τότε :cheek:

Τώρα, στο θέμα της χρέωσης των επαναλήψεων. Με την πρώτη ανάγνωση φαίνεται λογικό το να ζητά κανείς να πληρώνεται όλες τις λέξεις που μεταφράζει. Ας δώσουμε όμως τώρα στον μεταφραστή ένα άλλο εργαλείο: το φωτοτυπικό μηχάνημα. Τα παλιά χρόνια, που οι μεταφράσεις παραδίδονταν ακόμα τυπωμένες, δεν νομίζω ότι θα ζητούσε κανείς να πληρωθεί τριπλή μια μετάφραση αν ο πελάτης τού ζητούσε τρία αντίγραφα. Κατ’ αναλογία λοιπόν, αν ο υπολογιστής σού επιτρέπει να πληκτρολογήσεις μια λέξη και αυτή να αντιγραφεί αυτομάτως χίλιες φορές, είναι λογικό να ζητήσεις λιγότερα λεφτά για τις υπόλοιπες 999.

Τέλος, για τα λεγόμενα 100% matches που, όπως αναφέρεται στο κείμενο, «ποιος μεταφραστής δεν τα ελέγχει;». Κατ’ αρχάς αυτό μπορεί να γίνει κατόπιν συνεννόησης, οπότε και θα αμειφθεί ανάλογα ο μεταφραστής (δεν είναι δηλαδή «τζάμπα δουλειά»). Από την άλλη, όπως αναφέρει πάλι η Palavra, πολλές φορές ο πελάτης έχει δικές του μνήμες τις οποίες θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτούσιες, χωρίς καμία διόρθωση, ακόμα κι αν είναι λάθος. Αν επέμβει εκεί ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να προκύψει πρόβλημα, πράγμα που θα πρέπει να το ξέρει κανείς (και ιδίως ο συντάκτης ενός κειμένου με θέμα τις μεταφραστικές μνήμες ).

Έτσι φτάνουμε στο εξής παράδοξο: παρόλο που η μετάφραση είναι πνευματική εργασία και θα έπρεπε να ανήκει στον δημιουργό της, στην πράξη αυτό είναι αδύνατον να εφαρμοστεί αφού παραδίδεται ηλεκτρονικά, αντιγράφεται, χωρίζεται σε μικρά κομμάτια και μπορεί να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί. Όσο κι αν μας στενοχωρεί αυτό, δεν μπορούμε να το αποτρέψουμε (εδώ δεν το κατάφεραν οι δισκογραφικές και οι κινηματογραφικές εταιρείες, θα το πετύχουμε εμείς; ).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

rogne said:


> Καθόλου περίπλοκο: απλώς απαράδεκτο που δεν σου δίνει δικαιώματα η εταιρεία. Θα μου πεις, υποχρεούται απ' τον νόμο; Όχι (έχουμε εξαίρετη νομοθεσία περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, μην το πιάσουμε τώρα...): εδώ δεν είναι μόνο οι μισθωτοί που δεν αναγνωρίζονται ως πνευματικοί δημιουργοί, αλλά ούτε καν άλλοι μεταφραστές πλην αυτοί που μεταφράζουν βιβλία. Οι υπόλοιποι θεωρούνται μηχανάκια.


Οι μισθωτοί *αναγνωρίζονται *ως πνευματικοί δημιουργοί από το νόμο, εκτός κι αν έχουν συμφωνήσει το αντίθετο με τον εργοδότη τους (ή αν εργάζονται για το Δημόσιο ή για ΝΠΔΔ).:

*Άρθρο 8: Έργα μισθωτών*

Επί έργων που δημιουργήθηκαν από μισθωτούς σε εκτέλεση σύμβασης εργασίας, αρχικός δικαιούχος του περιουσιακού και του ηθικού δικαιώματος είναι ο δημιουργός. Αν δεν υπάρχει αντίθετη συμφωνία, στον εργοδότη μεταβιβάζονται αυτοδικαίως εκείνες μόνο οι εξουσίες από το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα, που είναι αναγκαίες για την εκπλήρωση του σκοπού της σύμβασης. Το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα επί των έργων που δημιουργήθηκαν από τους απασχολούμενους με οποιαδήποτε σχέση εργασίας στο Δημόσιο ή Ν.Π.Δ.Δ., σε εκτέλεση του υπηρεσιακού τους καθήκοντος μεταβιβάζεται αυτοδικαίως στον εργοδότη, εκτός αν υπάρχει αντίθετη συμφωνία.​
Νόμος 2121/93

Ωστόσο για να αποδείξεις ότι ένα δημιούργημα ενός μισθωτού καλύπτεται από δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, πρέπει να μπορείς να αποδείξεις ότι έχεις δημιουργήσει κάτι με επαρκή βαθμό πρωτοτυπίας. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει αν μεταφράζεις, ας πούμε, τεχνικά εγχειρίδια - τα οποία δεν προστατεύονται κατ' αρχάς από το νόμο, εκτός κι αν συνδέονται με ένα πρωτότυπο δημιούργημα (που προστατεύεται ας πούμε από δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας). Γι' αυτό, η κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να εξετάζεται μεμονωμένα, δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις-ομπρέλα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, αν όχι το αύριο, το μεθαύριο ενός μεγάλου μέρους της μετάφρασης θα είναι κυρίως η διόρθωση γκουγκλομεταφρασμάτων. Αυτό το κομμάτι είναι η... άλλη μεγάλη συζήτηση.


Αυτό είναι πολύ σωστό και ήλπιζα να συζητηθεί στην παραπροχτεσινή συνάντηση, αλλά δεν υπήρχε χρόνος. Κάπου έχουμε πει μερικά πράγματα και στη Λεξιλογία, αλλά δεν τα βρίσκω τώρα.


----------



## rogne (Jun 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Οι μισθωτοί *αναγνωρίζονται *ως πνευματικοί δημιουργοί από το νόμο, εκτός κι αν έχουν συμφωνήσει το αντίθετο με τον εργοδότη τους (ή αν εργάζονται για το Δημόσιο ή για ΝΠΔΔ).:
> 
> *Άρθρο 8: Έργα μισθωτών*
> 
> ... Αν δεν υπάρχει αντίθετη συμφωνία, στον εργοδότη μεταβιβάζονται αυτοδικαίως εκείνες μόνο οι εξουσίες από το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα, που είναι αναγκαίες για την εκπλήρωση του σκοπού της σύμβασης. Το περιουσιακό δικαίωμα επί των έργων που δημιουργήθηκαν από τους απασχολούμενους με οποιαδήποτε σχέση εργασίας στο Δημόσιο ή Ν.Π.Δ.Δ., σε εκτέλεση του υπηρεσιακού τους καθήκοντος μεταβιβάζεται αυτοδικαίως στον εργοδότη, εκτός αν υπάρχει αντίθετη συμφωνία.​



Όλα αυτά μαζί κάνουν περίπου αδύνατο στην πράξη να αναγνωριστεί ως πνευματικός δημιουργός ένας μισθωτός. Είναι κατάφωρη η διαφορά με τα προβλεπόμενα για τους άλλους, τους "κανονικούς" πνευματικούς δημιουργούς. Αν, ο μη γένοιτο, ίσχυαν ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα και γι' αυτούς τους τελευταίους (βάζοντας π.χ. "αντισυμβαλλόμενος" ή κάτι παρόμοιο όπου "εργοδότης"), αντίο πνευματικοί δημιουργοί altogether. Αλλά ας μη βάζω ιδέες στους νομοθέτας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Στην περίπτωση του καταστατικού που ανέφερα πιο πάνω, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις (του ανεξάρτητου μεταφραστή και της μεταφραστικής εταιρείας) τόσο η περιγραφή τού τι συμβαίνει όσο και η περιγραφή τού τι θα θέλαμε να συμβαίνει έχει έναν «ριγμένο»: τον πελάτη. Ο οποίος πελάτης, όταν θα ξυπνήσει, θα αναζητήσει αλλού τις καλύτερες τιμές. Αυτό το πρόβλημα το ζούμε καθημερινά με τη γνωστή σχιζοφρένεια, που θέλουμε ως εργαζόμενοι όλα τα καλά, αλλά όταν θα πάμε να ψωνίσουμε θα διαλέξουμε κι εμείς το φτηνότερο εισαγόμενο από κάποιο σκλαβοπάζαρο του Μπανγκλαντές.

Τα προβλήματα της ανταγωνιστικότητας που δημιουργούν τη φτωχοποίηση της γηραιάς Ευρώπης και την εντατικοποίηση της εργασίας έχουν να κάνουν με αυτό το περίεργο αντιφατικό ον που λέγεται πελάτης. Αν θέλετε να ισχύουν οι εξισώσεις, θα πρέπει να τον συμπεριλαμβάνουμε κάθε φορά. Είχα πει πολύ παλιά: να λέμε δόξα τω Θεώ που δεν μιλούν ελληνικά στην κεντρική Αφρική. Όσο δεν μπορούν οι μεταφραστές να συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους ότι κανένας δεν θα δουλεύει σε τιμές κεντρικής Αφρικής, τα υπόλοιπα θα είναι φιλολογίες. Αυτό περιλαμβάνει όλους εκείνους που μπορούν να μεταφράσουν σε ένα ζευγάρι γλωσσών σε όποια χώρα κι αν βρίσκονται. Λύνεται αυτό το πρόβλημα; Ας λύσουμε πρώτα αυτό και τα άλλα θα γίνουν πιο εύκολα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

rogne said:


> Όλα αυτά μαζί κάνουν περίπου αδύνατο στην πράξη να αναγνωριστεί ως πνευματικός δημιουργός ένας μισθωτός.


Το γράμμα του νόμου είναι σαφές. Αν μιλήσεις και με κανένα νομικό, ίσως εκπλαγείς από το τι είναι οι εξουσίες που μεταβιβάζονται - ίσως να μην είναι και τόσο ευρείες όσο νομίζεις, δηλαδή. Εκτός αυτού, όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, η κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να εξετάζεται μεμονωμένα. 

Αντισυμβαλλόμενος σημαίνει το άλλο μέρος που υπογράφει τη σύμβαση. Η λέξη από μόνη της δεν σημαίνει κάτι περισσότερο, ούτε κρύβει ή αντικαθιστά τον εργοδότη - πόσο μάλλον από τη στιγμή που στην αρχή της κάθε σύμβασης ορίζονται ρητά τα στοιχεία των μερών. Ας μην κάνουμε ωστόσο τόσο τεχνική τη συζήτηση, επειδή εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω τις νομικές γνώσεις να συνεχίσω. Το συζήτησα με νομικούς που εξειδικεύονται στα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και μου είπαν αυτό που γράφω παραπάνω, ότι η κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να εξετάζεται ad hoc. 

Κατά τα λοιπά, βρίσκω επίσης σημαντικό και αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αυτό περιλαμβάνει όλους εκείνους που μπορούν να μεταφράσουν σε ένα ζευγάρι γλωσσών σε όποια χώρα κι αν βρίσκονται. Λύνεται αυτό το πρόβλημα; Ας λύσουμε πρώτα αυτό και τα άλλα θα γίνουν πιο εύκολα.



Και για να είναι ακόμα πιο σαφής και πλήρης η τοποθέτησή μου, εδώ δεν μιλάμε για τη σχέση μας με τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία — αυτοί απλώς θα περάσουν την αμοιβή μας συν το κέρδος τους στον πελάτη. Μιλάμε για τη θέση του μεταφραστή σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους εργαζόμενους — τα περίφημα differentials που είχα βαρεθεί να ακούω στην Αγγλία. Ποια είναι η σχετική θέση σου με τον συνδικαλισμένο που είναι πιο ισχυρός και απειλεί να κατεβάσει τους διακόπτες και έπαιρνε αυξήσεις όλα τα χρόνια που οι μεταφραστές κατέβαζαν τις τιμές τους χάριν του ανταγωνισμού. Έναν αγώνα μεταξύ των εργαζομένων που θα έδιναν οι εργαζόμενοι σε οποιαδήποτε κοινωνία για να επανακαθορίζουν συνεχώς τις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις.


----------



## rogne (Jun 3, 2013)

Κι όμως, εδώ μιλάμε σίγουρα για τη σχέση μας με τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία. Τι δουλειά έχουν οι άλλοι συνδικαλισμένοι εργαζόμενοι; Αυτοί μας ρίχνουν τις αμοιβές, λες και υπάρχει κανένα συνολικό απόθεμα μισθών/αμοιβών απ' όπου άλλοι παίρνουν πολλά και άλλοι λίγα; Αν δεχτούμε ότι οι εταιρείες απλώς κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και ότι όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι δεν έχουμε παρά να λύσουμε τα "εσωτερικά" μας μεταξύ μας, ζήτω που καήκαμε. Μεταξύ μας θα φαγωθούμε και κάποιοι θα γελάνε (τους ακούω ήδη δηλαδή...).


----------



## Zann (Jun 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όσο δεν μπορούν οι μεταφραστές να συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους ότι κανένας δεν θα δουλεύει σε τιμές κεντρικής Αφρικής, τα υπόλοιπα θα είναι φιλολογίες.



Εδώ είναι ο κόμπος. Πώς θα πείσουμε συναδέλφους γι' αυτό; Πχ, κάποιον που ανέλαβε να μεταφράσει μυθιστόρημα 1000 σελίδων για 3000 ευρώ; Υπαρκτή περίπτωση με την εταιρεία Anubis, η ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ είναι σε διπλανό νήμα.

Το εύκολο θα ήταν να πούμε κάτι για την κρίση, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία, όπως και άλλες, πρόσφεραν απαράδεκτες αμοιβές και έβρισκαν συνεργάτες πολύ πριν την κρίση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Έχεις δίκιο, rogne, τα γράφω βιαστικά και κινδυνεύω να παρεξηγηθώ. Η δική σου τοποθέτηση προϋποθέτει ικανά κέρδη ή και αισχροκέρδεια. Παράδειγμα, όλα τα στοιχεία εντελώς υποθετικά:

Όλες οι εταιρείες δίνουν 5 δεκάρες στον μεταφραστή και χρεώνουν 15 τον πελάτη. Ξέρουμε ότι οι εταιρείες βγαίνουν ακόμα κι αν πληρώσουν 10 δεκάρες στον μεταφραστή. Όλοι οι μεταφραστές όλων των γραφείων αξιώνουν να παίρνουν 10 δεκάρες και ταυτόχρονα τα γραφεία δεν θα μπορούν να απολύσουν τους μεταφραστές *διότι δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι στην αγορά ή αυτοί που υπάρχουν δεν θα δεχτούν να δουλέψουν παρά για 10 δεκάρες κι αυτοί*. Αυτή είναι μια πολύ σεβαστή διεκδίκηση. Σεβαστή είναι και για τις περιπτώσεις που κάποια γραφεία δίνουν ήδη 10 δεκάρες και κάποια άλλα δίνουν 5. Εκείνοι που παίρνουν τα 5 κτλ κτλ. (διότι κτλ κτλ).

Στην περίπτωση ωστόσο που τα γραφεία δίνουν ήδη 10 δεκάρες στους μεταφραστές και δεν μπορούν να δώσουν περισσότερα λόγω εσωτερικού ή εξωτερικού ανταγωνισμού, έχουμε πρόβλημα. Εκεί μπορεί να προκύψει αλλαγή μόνο αν όλοι οι μεταφραστές αγγλοελληνικού κειμένου διεθνώς αρνηθούν να συνεχίσουν να δουλεύουν για 10 δεκάρες. Σ’ αυτό αναφερόμουν.

Πρόβλημα έχουμε και στο 1ο σενάριο αν δεν ισχύουν τα έντονα.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2013)

rogne said:


> Αν δεχτούμε ότι οι εταιρείες απλώς κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και ότι όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι δεν έχουμε παρά να λύσουμε τα "εσωτερικά" μας μεταξύ μας, ζήτω που καήκαμε. Μεταξύ μας θα φαγωθούμε και κάποιοι θα γελάνε (τους ακούω ήδη δηλαδή...).



Δηλαδή, είναι πιο εύκολο και εφικτό να καταφέρουμε να επιβάλουμε στα γραφεία τη βελτίωση των αμοιβών μας, όταν αυτά έχουν αντίθετα συμφέροντα από τα δικά μας, παρά να συνεννοηθούμε μεταξύ μας εμείς που έχουμε κοινά συμφέροντα;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2013)

kapa18 said:


> Δηλαδή, είναι πιο εύκολο και εφικτό να καταφέρουμε να επιβάλουμε στα γραφεία τη βελτίωση των αμοιβών μας, όταν αυτά έχουν αντίθετα συμφέροντα από τα δικά μας, παρά να συνεννοηθούμε μεταξύ μας εμείς που έχουμε κοινά συμφέροντα;


Καλησπέρα, συγγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό που λες είναι λίγο άδικο. Πότε είπε ο συνάδελφος ότι δεν πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε μεταξύ μας; Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω ότι -και έχει ξανασυζητηθεί πολύ έντονα το θέμα- οι μεν πετάνε το μπαλάκι στα μεταφραστικά γραφεία που είναι οι εκμεταλλευτές και οι δε πετάνε το μπαλάκι στους μεταφραστές που ρίχνουν τις τιμές και χαλάνε την πιάτσα και δεν είναι επαγγελματίες κτλ κτλ κτλ. Δεν θα πάρω θέση εδώ, το θέμα είναι μεγάλο και η ουσία δεν αλλάζει. Αλλά, και εδώ σας/μας θέλω, κάβουρες, όταν θέλουμε να συνεννοηθούμε μεταξύ μας "εμείς που έχουμε κοινά συμφέροντα" καλό είναι να κάνουμε έναν κόπο και να συμμετέχουμε σε συλλογικές διαδικασίες, σε συλλόγους και σωματεία, γιατί, κακά τα ψέμματα, άλλη δύναμη έχει ο καθένας ξεχωριστά, και άλλη όλοι μαζί ενωμένοι. Ακόμα και αν δεν συμφωνείτε με την πολιτική ενός σωματείου ελάτε και αλλάξτε την. Ή φτιάξτε ένα καινούριο, πιο αντιπροσωπευτικό. Δεν σε ξέρω και ίσως να γίνομαι άδικη μαζί σου, γιατί δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι κάνεις ή τι έχεις συνεισφέρει, και γενικά δεν είναι σωστό να σε κρίνω από ένα ποστ. Οπότε συγγνώμη αν σε αδικώ και για τον οξύ τόνο μου. Αλλά νομίζω ότι κι εσύ αδικείς έναν συνάδελφο ο οποίος, ακόμα και να μην συμφωνείς μαζί του, παλεύει ενεργά -ίσως με τρόπο που εσύ δεν εγκρίνεις, έστω- για την καθιέρωση κατώτατων τιμών στον χώρο. Εμείς τι κάνουμε.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2013)

Καταρχήν, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος συγγνώμης για την παρέμβαση. Γι' αυτό είναι τα νήματα ανοιχτά, για να παρεμβαίνουμε όλα τα μέλη. Ειδικά στο συγκεκριμένο, κάθε άποψη είναι καλοδεχούμενη -τουλάχιστον από την πλευρά μου- γιατί σίγουρα θα με βοηθήσει να καταλάβω. Ο συνάδελφος είπε επί λέξη "Μεταξύ μας θα φαγωθούμε". Αν αυτό δεν σημαίνει πρόβλημα συνεννόησης, τότε εγώ δεν κατάλαβα καλά και κακώς διατύπωσα ένα άκυρο ερώτημα. Επίσης, δεν εξέφρασα καν άποψη για την πολιτική του σωματείου ώστε να τεθεί θέμα για το αν συμφωνώ ή διαφωνώ. Δεν είχα καμία πρόθεση να αντιπαρατεθώ με τον συνάδελφο, ούτε και με κανέναν άλλο δηλαδή. Ακόμη, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει η προϋπόθεση του να δραστηριοποιούμαι ή να μη δραστηριοποιούμαι σε κάποιο συλλογικό όργανο (που όπως πολύ σωστά είπες δεν το γνωρίζεις) ώστε να έχω ή να μην έχω δικαίωμα να ρωτώ. Η απορία μου ήταν ειλικρινής, συγκεκριμένη και παραμένει.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω σε τι συμφωνούμε (και είμαι σίγουρη ότι και ο rogne συμφωνεί, γιατί αυτός είναι άλλωστε και ο ρόλος ενός σωματείου). Συμφωνούμε στο σημείο της "συνεννόησης". Φυσικά και πρέπει να συνεννοηθούμε και να αντιτάξουμε ένα κοινό μέτωπο στη συμπίεση των αμοιβών και στη διασφάλιση των συμφερόντων μας. Χωρίς συνεννόηση δε γίνεται τίποτα. Απλά ο rogne -διόρθωσέ με, rogne, αν κάνω λάθος, εγώ έτσι το εξέλαβα- θέτει έμφαση στη *συλλογική* διεκδίκηση (η οποία φυσικά προϋποθέτει συνεννόηση, αλληλεγγύη και σύμπραξη, ποιος είπε το αντίθετο; ) και όχι στον διαχωρισμό των εργαζομένων σε αυτούς χωρίς επαγγελματική συνείδηση που δέχονται 2 λεπτά τη λέξη και σε αυτούς με επαγγελματική συνείδηση που δεν δέχονται κάτω από χχχ [βάλτε εσείς ποσό, μη φάω ξύλο]. Eκεί κολλάει το "Μεταξύ μας θα φαγωθούμε ". Γι' αυτό ακριβώς είπα πριν ότι το θέμα είναι μεγάλο και έχει ήδη συζητηθεί πολύ έντονα στο φόρουμ. Κι εγώ ανήκω σε αυτούς που κρατάω με νύχια και με δόντια τις αμοιβές μου, τηρώ κανονικά τα βιβλία μου και δεν "χαλάω την πιάτσα". Μου τη δίνουν κι εμένα αυτοί που παίρνουν 2 λεπτά τη λέξη και μου κάνουν αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό. Θεωρώ όμως ότι ο τρόπος για να παλέψω είναι να το κάνω συλλογικά και όχι απλά να κατηγορώ τους άλλους. Τέλοσπάντων, δεν έχω ουσιαστικά καμία διαφωνία μαζί σου, απλά ήθελα να διευκρινίσω το παραπάνω. (Παράκληση, μην εκλάβετε το παραπάνω ως έγκριση αθέμιτων πρακτικών. Γνωρίζω και κατανοώ τις θέσεις σας και τις συμμερίζομαι. Το θέμα έχει συζητηθεί ήδη, όμως, και δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ περαιτέρω)

Σε λίγο καιρό η ομάδα του ΣΜΕΔ για τις κατώτατες αμοιβές θα δημοσιεύσει τις προτάσεις και το σκεπτικό της. Είμαστε πολλοί που ενδιαφερόμαστε, όλοι έχουμε λόγο και όλοι έχουμε κάτι χρήσιμο να πούμε και να συνεισφέρουμε. Στο φόρουμ αυτό δραστηριοποιούνται πάρα πολύ αξιόλογα άτομα. Θα μου έκανε μεγάλη χαρά να δω συμμετοχή, σχόλια και αντιπροτάσεις από τους Λεξιλόγους. Αν είναι να συνεννοηθούμε, ας κάνουμε την αρχή από εδώ. :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 3, 2013)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το συμπληρωματικό αυτό ποστ, ήταν αρκετά διαφωτιστικό. Και για να προσθέσω κι εγώ κάτι διαφωτιστικό για το δικό μου ποστ, θεωρώ ότι το να ρωτάω όποτε έχω απορίες δεν σημαίνει ότι κατηγορώ αυτούς στους οποίους απευθύνω το ερώτημα. Αν και φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό σου το σχόλιο πιθανότατα δεν απευθυνόταν σε μένα αλλά ήταν απλώς μια γενική αναφορά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2013)

kapa18 said:


> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το συμπληρωματικό αυτό ποστ, ήταν αρκετά διαφωτιστικό. Και για να προσθέσω κι εγώ κάτι διαφωτιστικό για το δικό μου ποστ, θεωρώ ότι το να ρωτάω όποτε έχω απορίες δεν σημαίνει ότι κατηγορώ αυτούς στους οποίους απευθύνω το ερώτημα. Αν και φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό σου το σχόλιο πιθανότατα δεν απευθυνόταν σε μένα αλλά ήταν απλώς μια γενική αναφορά.



Όχι, βέβαια, εννοείται! :) Και συγγνώμη αν το διατύπωσα έτσι (καμιά φορά ξυπνάει η Πασιονάρια μέσα μου και γράφω χωρίς αρχή, μέση και τέλος, και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος.  Βέβαια μετά τη βάζω για ύπνο   )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

Επειδή, αν και τις χρησιμοποιώ πολύ αραιά, δεν έχω μεγάλη εξοικείωση με τις τεχνολογίες των μεταφραστικών εργαλείων αλλά ούτε και ιδιαίτερη συνεργασία με μεταφραστικά γραφεία έχω, μου δημιουργήθηκαν (πέρα από τα πολλά σωστά, σχεδόν αυτονόητα) της ανακοίνωσης δύο, ας τις πω τεχνικές, και μια, ας την πω ποιοτική, απορίες. Μια και δεν βλέπω να τις έχει άλλος, υποθέτω ότι θα είναι εύκολη και η απάντησή τους.

Οι τεχνικές απορίες έχουν να κάνουν με το σύστημα του 100%, 85-95% κλπ. Μια και όπως είπα δεν έχω να επιδείξω μεγάλο όγκο εργασίας με αυτό το σύστημα (ας πούμε, πλούσια πλούσια, καμιά 80ριά χιλιάδες λέξεις, αστεία πράγματα δηλαδή) αναρωτιέμαι για τα εξής:

Πρώτο, ποια είναι η μέση κατανομή ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις τρεις κατηγορίες; Συνάδελφοι που έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία, εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ή και εκατομμύρια λέξεις, θα μπορούσαν να μας δώσουν μια εικόνα της μέσης ποσοστιαίας κατανομής. Έτσι, θα μπορούσαμε να γνωρίζουμε ποιες είναι οι _πραγματικές_ μέσες αμοιβές και να συζητάμε καλύτερα, πάνω σε αυτή τη βάση και να συγκρίνουμε π.χ. καλούς και κακούς εργοδότες.

Δεύτερο, πόσο εύκολο ή δύσκολο είναι, τεχνικά εννοώ, για τον εντολέα να σπάει εκ των προτέρων τα κείμενα που αναθέτει σε μονάδες εύκολες, μεσαίες ή δύσκολες και να τις πληρώνει αντίστοιχα; Θέλω να πω, μήπως ένα τεχνικό θέμα, δηλαδή το γεγονός ότι έχουμε στα πλαίσια ενός αρχείου, μιας δουλειάς, τρία ποιοτικά διαφορετικά αντικείμενα, μας εμποδίζει να δούμε ότι στην πραγματικότητα μας ανατίθενται _ταυτόχρονα_ τρεις διαφορετικές στη δυσκολία τους (και άρα, και στην αμοιβή τους) εργασίες;

Και έρχομαι στην ποιοτική απορία, που θα την κάνω με έναν παραλληλισμό, ενδεχομένως ατυχή, αλλά ελπίζω να γίνει σαφές τι εννοώ. Έστω ένας σεφ τριών αστέρων, πέντε σκούφων, όπως τα μετράνε τέλος πάντων. Το ξενοδοχείο όπου δούλευε κλείνει, το εστιατόριο όπου δούλευε κλείνει, τελικά βρίσκει μια δουλίτσα, ως υπεύθυνος βάρδιας σε χαμπουργκεράδικο (ή ίσως επικεφαλής στη γραμμή παραγωγής σε κέιτερινγκ ή μάγειρος σε μαγέρικο στην Ομόνοια, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τον χώρο για να πετύχω την ακριβή αναλογία).

Διακρίνει κανείς ομοιότητες με αυτά που συζητάμε;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2013)

Ντοκ, καλησπέρα!
Ήθελα από το πρωί να απαντήσω, αλλά είχα τρεχάματα όλη μέρα και τώρα άδειασα. Ξεκινάω με τα εισαγωγικά. Ανήκω στους μεταφραστές που χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά μεταφραστικές μνήμες στο 99% της δουλειάς τους. Δουλεύω κυρίως με μεταφραστικά γραφεία (και μόνο της Ελλάδας) και παράλληλα έχω ορισμένους καλούς δικούς μου πελάτες. Η μετάφραση πλέον αποτελεί για μένα το μοναδικό μου εισόδημα. Όταν ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω είχα βασικές γνώσεις TRADOS (του 2007 -πλέον έχουμε περάσει στο 2011) γιατί το είχα διδαχθεί στη σχολή αλλά και στο μεταπτυχιακό στο Στρασβούργο, όπου μάλιστα υπήρχε ειδικό μάθημα του τύπου «πρακτικά ζητήματα του επαγγελματία μεταφραστή» στο οποίο μας μάθαιναν πώς να δίνουμε προσφορές σε πελάτες με βάση την ανάλυση του πρωτότυπου κειμένου (τόσες επαναλήψεις, τόσες 100% αντιστοιχίσεις, τόσες πάνω από 75% αντιστοιχίσεις και τόσες άγνωστες λέξεις). Άρα, αφενός, και στο εξωτερικό, απ' όσο γνωρίζω, ισχύει η ίδια πρακτική. Με τη διαφορά, βέβαια, ότι οι αμοιβές στο εξωτερικό είναι εξαρχής πολύ υψηλότερες σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα, σε σημείο που να μην τίθεται θέμα σύγκρισης. Στα πρώτα μου βήματα στον χώρο δούλευα χωρίς TRADOS, γιατί το κόστος του μου ήταν απαγορευτικό. Έχανα όμως δουλειές. Οι δουλειές που τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία ήταν πρόθυμα να μου αναθέσουν χωρίς τη χρήση μεταφραστικής μνήμης ήταν πολύ περιορισμένες, κυρίως κακές κόπιες PDF που δεν τις έπιανε το OCR ώστε να μετατραπούν σε επεξεργάσιμο κείμενο. Αποφάσισα, τελικά, να κάνω την επένδυση (το κόστος της οποίας είναι αρκετά υψηλό, ειδικά για έναν νέο μεταφραστή) και πραγματικά οι δουλειές που μου ανατίθενται πλέον είναι πολύ περισσότερες. Κλείνουν τα εισαγωγικά, Πάμε τώρα σε αυτά που ρωτάς.


> 1. ποια είναι η μέση κατανομή ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις τρεις κατηγορίες;


Εξαρτάται από το είδος του κειμένου. Πραγματικά μού είναι αδύνατο να δώσω άλλη απάντηση. Πιστεύω ότι τη μεγαλύτερη επαναληψιμότητα παρουσιάζουν τεχνικά εγχειρίδια επόμενων μοντέλων της ίδιας συσκευής. Από 'κει και πέρα, από αυτά που μεταφράζω εγώ, δηλαδή νομικά, οικονομικά και εν γένει εταιρικά κείμενα, τη μεγαλύτερη επαναληψιμότητα παρουσιάζουν τα κωδικοποιημένα καταστατικά *της ίδιας εταιρείας*, όπου αλλάζουν οι τροποποιήσεις και δεν αλλάζουν με τίποτα, πχ. οι προηγούμενες μεταβολές του εταιρικού κεφαλαίου. Άλλες περιπτώσεις με επαναληψιμότητα είναι τα συμβολαιογραφικά κείμενα για την ίδια περίπτωση και τον ίδιο πελάτη. Πχ. μπορεί να έχεις διάφορα συμβολαιογραφικά κείμενα στο ίδιο πρότζεκ (ένα για πληρεξούσιο, ένα για δικαίωμα υπογραφής, ένα για κατάρτιση καταστατικού, κτλ.), στα οποία η αρχή και το τέλος είναι ίδια (πχ. σήμερα, την τάδε μέρα του τάδε μήνα του σωτήριου έτους τάδε  παρουσιάστηκαν ενώπιόν μου οι τάδε κτλ κτλ). Τέλος, σημαντική επαναληψιμότητα μπορεί να έχουν οικονομικές καταστάσεις εταιρείας. Πού καταλήγουμε; Εξαρτάται. Μπορεί στις 10.000 λέξεις οι 2.000 να είναι επαναλήψεις/100% αντιστοιχίσεις. Μπορεί περισσότερες, μπορεί και λιγότερες.

[Εδώ πρέπει να επισημάνω κάτι. Πάρα πολλά τεχνικά κείμενα δεν παρουσιάζουν επαναληψιμότητα, ακόμα και αν έχουν το ίδιο ακριβώς θέμα. Πχ. (και το συζητάγαμε αυτό με μια φίλη) οι δικαστικές αποφάσεις ποτέ δεν διατυπώνονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Εκεί δεν έχεις διαφορά στην αποδοτικότητά σου.Στην περίπτωση αυτή οι μνημες ουσιαστικά δεν σε βοηθούν παρά μόνο στην αναζήτηση ορολογίας στη μνήμη ή μέσω προγραμμάτων εξαγωγής γλωσσαριών. Πολλές φορές όταν δουλεύω για έναν συγκεκριμένο πελάτη, φορτώνω στη μνήμη του τρέχοντος έργου την παλιότερη μνήμη ώστε να μπορώ να κάνω αναζήτηση όρου –μα πώς το είχα πει αυτό τότε;- και να μην ψάχνω σε παλιότερα αρχεία και φακέλους –πού είναι το ρημάδι το έγγραφο;. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό.]



> Δεύτερο, πόσο εύκολο ή δύσκολο είναι, τεχνικά εννοώ, για τον εντολέα να σπάει εκ των προτέρων τα κείμενα που αναθέτει σε μονάδες εύκολες, μεσαίες ή δύσκολες και να τις πληρώνει αντίστοιχα; Θέλω να πω, μήπως ένα τεχνικό θέμα, δηλαδή το γεγονός ότι έχουμε στα πλαίσια ενός αρχείου, μιας δουλειάς, τρία ποιοτικά διαφορετικά αντικείμενα, μας εμποδίζει να δούμε ότι στην πραγματικότητα μας ανατίθενται ταυτόχρονα τρεις διαφορετικές στη δυσκολία τους (και άρα, και στην αμοιβή τους) εργασίες;



Αυτό δεν το έχω δει ποτέ μα ποτέ να γίνεται. Αν κατάλαβα καλά το ερώτημά σου, αυτό που λες -και δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό, δεν νομίζω όμως- ισοδυναμεί με την τμηματοποίηση του κειμένου σε ασύνδετες μονάδες και τη διανομή τους σε μεταφραστές: σε έναν "δυνατό" που θα βγάζει τα δύσκολα segments και σε έναν "μέτριο" που θα βγάζει τα εύκολα. Ή σε έναν νομικό μεταφραστή να ξεπετάει τις νομικούρες και σε έναν οικονομικό μεταφραστή να σου ξεπετάει τα χρηματιστηριακά. Το αποτέλεσμα -και πάλι τονίζω, αν γίνεται- θα είναι μεταφρασμένα segments αλλά όχι "δεμένο", ομοιογενές, ακόμα και νοηματικά ορθό, μεταφρασμένο κείμενο. Γενικά, οι μόνες φορές που έχω δει εταιρεία να "σπάει" πρότζεκτ, είναι σε περίπτωση εξαιρετικά στενής προθεσμίας, όπου μοιράζει τη δουλειά. Όχι όμως εξάγοντας μονάδες, αλλά απλούστατα αναθέτοντας όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερα τμήματα που μπορεί να αναλάβει ο κάθε μεταφραστής. Στην περίπτωση αυτή συνήθως βάζει και αναθεωρητή -τον κακομοίρη- να στρώσει το τελικό αποτέλεσμα, και δίνει σαφείς οδηγίες ως προς την ορολογία και το ύφος. Χαρακτηριστική εξαίρεση αποτελούν τα νέα φρούτα του crowdsourced translation, με αμφίβολα -επιεικώς- αποτελέσματα, τόσο σε ποιοτικό επίπεδο, όσο και σε επίπεδο επαγγελματικών πρακτικών.



> Και έρχομαι στην ποιοτική απορία, που θα την κάνω με έναν παραλληλισμό, ενδεχομένως ατυχή, αλλά ελπίζω να γίνει σαφές τι εννοώ. Έστω ένας σεφ τριών αστέρων, πέντε σκούφων, όπως τα μετράνε τέλος πάντων. Το ξενοδοχείο όπου δούλευε κλείνει, το εστιατόριο όπου δούλευε κλείνει, τελικά βρίσκει μια δουλίτσα, ως υπεύθυνος βάρδιας σε χαμπουργκεράδικο (ή ίσως επικεφαλής στη γραμμή παραγωγής σε κέιτερινγκ ή μάγειρος σε μαγέρικο στην Ομόνοια, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τον χώρο για να πετύχω την ακριβή αναλογία).



Εδώ δεν καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τον παραλληλισμό, οπότε η απάντησή μου μπορεί να είναι άκυρη, στην οποία περίπτωση διόρθωσέ με, καλέ μου Ντοκ! Αν όντως καταλαβαίνω καλά, όμως, η γραμμή παραγωγής του κέιτερινγκ ή το μαγέρικο στην Ομόνοια είναι η εντατικοποιημένη παραγωγή του τεχνικού μεταφραστή, που καλείται να παράγει έργο μέσα από τα εργαλεία αυτά. Δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Γιατί στην περίπτωσή μας δεν έχουμε διάκριση μεταξύ γκουρμέ μεταφραστή (ξέρω 'γω, ποίησης) και μεταφραστή-κωπηλάτη στη γαλέρα (τεχνικό μεταφραστή). Μιλάμε εξαρχής για τεχνικό μεταφραστή, ο οποίος καλείται έτσι κι αλλιώς να δουλέψει με προθεσμία, εντατικά -αν θέλει να έχει έσοδα, με τα ίδια κείμενα που μετέφραζε και πριν. Δεν άλλαξε κάτι στο προϊόν που παράγει. Δεν έβγαζε πριν φιλετάκια ταρτάρ και τώρα βγάζει χάμπουργκερ. Η χρήση, με άλλα λόγια, της μεταφραστικής μνήμης, δεν αλλάζει κάτι στο προϊόν. Το μόνο που μπορεί να αλλάξει σε έναν τεχνικό φριλάνσερ είναι πρώτο και κύριο οι τιμές και η καταβολή των αμοιβών του, και κατά δεύτερο οι προθεσμίες. Ξαναλέω, ίσως δεν κατάλαβα καλά τον παραλληλισμό σου.

Τέλος, μια παρατήρηση δική μου για το θέμα. Εμένα, προσωπικά, δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα το θέμα των αμοιβών των επαναλήψεων/100% matches των μεταφραστικών μνημών. Πιο πολύ με καίει να μην συμπιέζονται γενικά προς τα κάτω οι τιμές της δουλειάς μας και να καταβάλλονται έγκαιρα τα δεδουλευμένα. Πάλι προσωπικά, χωρίς να θεωρώ ότι είναι κάτι μαγικό που με βοηθά τρελά στη δουλειά μου, έχω καταλήξει ότι όταν κάτι το απαιτεί η αγορά αναγκάζεσαι να το δουλέψεις, ακριβώς για να έχεις περισσότερη δουλειά. Αν με ενοχλεί κάτι στην υπόθεση αυτή είναι ότι η αγορά σού έχει επιβάλει ΕΝΑ, κατά βάση, πρόγραμμα, το οποίο είναι κατά γενική ομολογία ακριβό. Υπάρχουνε βέβαια, όπως είπε και η φίλτατη Παλάβρα πιο πάνω, συμβατά προγράμματα, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι συμβατά στο δίγλωσσο αρχείο και όχι μόνο στο εξαγόμενο -καθαρισμένο- αρχείο και στη μνήμη. (Το λέω αυτό γιατί τα περισσότερα γραφεία ζητάνε και το ακαθάριστο αρχείο ή το xliff) Δεν έχω επαρκείς τεχνικές γνώσεις για το θέμα αυτό, και θα ήθελα να ακούσω γνώμες. Επίσης θα ήθελα, κάποια στιγμή, να μάθω τι συμβαίνει με αντίστοιχα προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιούν οι υποτιτλιστές ή οι μεταφραστές λογισμικού (τοπικοποίηση).
Αυτά. Συγγνώμη για το σεντόνι!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> [...] αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι συμβατά στο δίγλωσσο αρχείο και όχι μόνο στο εξαγόμενο -καθαρισμένο- αρχείο και στη μνήμη. (Το λέω αυτό γιατί τα περισσότερα γραφεία ζητάνε και το ακαθάριστο αρχείο ή το xliff)


Το εξαγόμενο (clean) αρχείο είναι ό,τι και το εισαγόμενο: Word, pps, excel κτλ. Το πρόγραμμα που δουλεύω εγώ μπορεί να δημιουργήσει και να λάβει Unclean αρχεία Trados. Και μνήμες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

Όλι, χίλιες χιλιάδες χίλια ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το εξαγόμενο (clean) αρχείο είναι ό,τι και το εισαγόμενο: Word, pps, excel κτλ. Το πρόγραμμα που δουλεύω εγώ μπορεί να δημιουργήσει και να λάβει Unclean αρχεία Trados. Και μνήμες.


Μπράβο. Αυτό ήθελα να ξέρω. Αν μπορώ, δηλαδή, με το Χ πρόγραμμα να στείλω στο μεταφραστικό γραφείο unclean (δίγλωσσο) ώστε να μπορούν αυτοί να το αναθεωρήσουν κτλ. με το τραντός. Αν θυμάμαι καλά Metatexis χρησιμοποιείς; Απ' ότι βλέπω είναι σε περιβάλλον Word, σαν το trados 2007 (workbench). Θα το κοιτάξω, Παλ!


----------



## rogne (Jun 4, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι οι αναλογίες και οι συγκρίσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται σε αυτό το νήμα είναι εξαρχής κάπως αδόκιμες, και γι' αυτό δημιουργήθηκε μια παρεξήγηση σε σχέση με προηγούμενη απάντησή μου σε σχόλιο του nickel (το οποίο ωστόσο διευκρινίστηκε αργότερα). Εννοώ ότι η συζήτηση περνάει υπερβολικά αμέριμνα από τους α) μπουλντοζιέρηδες στους β) συνδικαλισμένους εργαζόμενους άλλων κλάδων, για να επιστρέψει στο γ) σύνολο των συναδέλφων στη χώρα και διεθνώς, και να ξαναπάει μετά στους δ) σεφ. Δεδομένων αυτών, η ερώτηση εδώ αφορά κάτι που έγραψα για τους συνδικαλισμένους εργαζόμενους άλλων κλάδων, όχι για συναδέλφους. Για τους τελευταίους, τα σχόλια της Όλι εδώ και εδώ με καλύπτουν απόλυτα, και νομίζω ότι επαναφέρουν τη συζήτηση στην ουσία της. Έχω, ωστόσο, να κάνω μερικά σχόλια για τις αναλογίες και τις συγκρίσεις. 

Ομολογώ ότι τον παραλληληλισμό με τους σεφ δεν τον πιάνω: να υποθέσουμε ότι κάποτε οι μεταφραστές έπαιρναν πολλά γιατί η αγορά ήταν ακμαία, ενώ σήμερα παίρνουν λίγα γιατί η αγορά παρακμάζει; Πολύ αμφιβάλλω: η αγορά/"βιομηχανία" της μετάφρασης στη χώρα είναι υπερβολικά νέα, και νομίζω ότι όχι μόνο παραμένει ακμαία εν μέσω κρίσης, αλλά αναπτύσσεται κιόλας (και εδώ μιλάω βέβαια για τις μεταφραστικές εταιρείες και τον χώρο της τεχνικής μετάφρασης εν γένει, όχι για τον κλάδο του βιβλίου). 

Ευκολότερα αντιλαμβάνομαι τον παραλληλισμό με τους μπουλντοζιέρηδες, ο οποίος όμως εμένα με οδηγεί σε αντίθετα συμπεράσματα: έχετε δοκιμάσει ποτέ να προσλάβετε μπουλντόζα για να σας σκαλίσει το χωράφι/να σας μαζέψει τα μπάζα; Σας βεβαιώνω ότι είναι πολύ ακριβότερη από μερικούς εργάτες. Κι ενώ θα ήταν βέβαια παράλογο να ζητήσει ο μπουλντοζιέρης απ' τον πελάτη του να του αγοράσει/πληρώσει την μπουλντόζα, κάτι μου λέει ότι θα έκανε αυτό ακριβώς αν ο πελάτης παραλογιζόταν ακόμα περισσότερο και του έλεγε ότι αφού η μπουλντόζα τού διευκολύνει τη δουλειά θα τον πληρώσει λιγότερο: όπως ακριβώς κάνουν, δηλαδή, οι μεταφραστικές εταιρείες... Αν σας εκπλήσσει καθόλου η τρανταχτή αυτή διαφορά, νομίζω ότι η εξήγηση είναι απλή: οι μεταφραστικές εταιρείες δεν είναι πελάτες, είναι εργοδότες, γι' αυτό και απαιτούν (και επιβάλλουν) πράγματα που θα ήταν παράλογα σε μια αγοραία σχέση πωλητή-πελάτη. Κι εμείς, αντίστοιχα, δεν είμαστε εργολάβοι/πωλητές υπηρεσιών στην αγορά, αλλά (να τολμήσω να το γράψω; ας τολμήσω) εργαζόμενοι, είτε το θέλουν ο ΟΑΕΕ και η εφορία είτε όχι.

ΥΓ. @ Palavra: σχετικά με τη νομοθεσία περί πνευματικών δημιουργών, όλο το ζουμί στο δίκαιο είναι, νομίζω, η διάκριση του κανόνα από την ad hoc κρίση (χρησιμοποιώ χαλαρά τους όρους, ας με συγχωρήσουν οι ειδικοί). Αν έχεις μια νομοθεσία που κρίνεται ad hoc, ουσιαστικά δεν έχεις κανόνα δικαίου. Κάποιος κανόνας όμως θα πρέπει να υπάρχει, και αυτός θα δημιουργηθεί με μαθηματική ακρίβεια από την πραγματικότητα (εν προκειμένω, την πραγματικότητα της μισθωτής εργασίας), μέσα ακριβώς στο κενό που αφήνει επί της ουσίας η νομοθεσία. Να ένα παράδειγμα, που, καθόλου τυχαία, αφορά μια δουλειά η οποία βρίσκεται παραδοσιακά στο μεταίχμιο μεταξύ ελεύθερου επαγγέλματος και μισθωτής εργασίας.

ΥΓ2. Μόλις είδα (και μελετώ ακόμα) τη νέα τοποθέτηση της Όλι...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2013)

rogne said:


> @ Palavra: σχετικά με τη νομοθεσία περί πνευματικών δημιουργών, όλο το ζουμί στο δίκαιο είναι, νομίζω, η διάκριση του κανόνα από την ad hoc κρίση (χρησιμοποιώ χαλαρά τους όρους, ας με συγχωρήσουν οι ειδικοί). Αν έχεις μια νομοθεσία που κρίνεται ad hoc, ουσιαστικά δεν έχεις κανόνα δικαίου.


Όπως θα ξέρεις ήδη, τα δικαστήρια υπάρχουν για να αποφασίζουν για την κάθε περίπτωση που προκύπτει σύμφωνα με το νόμο και ανάλογα με την περίπτωση. Γι' αυτό δεν φταίει ο νόμος, αλλά το ότι οι εκάστοτε συνθήκες είναι διαφορετικές. Γι' αυτό ας πούμε δεν τιμωρείται το ίδιο ένας άνθρωπος που σκοτώνει κάποιον εν ψυχρώ και ένας άνθρωπος που σκοτώνει κάποιον επειδή τον πέρασε για ελάφι. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι αυτό που αποκόμισα από τη συζήτησή μου με δικηγόρους που εξειδικεύονται στο θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να κριθεί αν και πόσο είναι πρωτότυπο ένα έργο (όταν είναι τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο, επαναλαμβάνω, συχνά δεν είναι) και αν και πόσο προστατεύεται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ή όχι. Δεν κρίνεται η νομοθεσία ad hoc, δεν είπα αυτό. Ωστόσο, είναι αδύνατον κτγμ να οριστεί στο νόμο η κάθε περίπτωση κάθε έργου που προστατεύεται από δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. 

Κατά τα λοιπά, αυτό που ήθελα να πω κι εγώ σε συνέχεια της πολύ ωραίας τοποθέτησης της Όλι είναι ότι ο πελάτης πια *γνωρίζει* αν το κείμενό του έχει επαναλήψεις και απαιτεί από τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία ή τους φριλάνσερ με τους οποίους συνεργάζεται αντίστοιχη έκπτωση. 

Τώρα για τη μπουλντόζα δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο, γιατί γνωρίζω και παραδείγματα συγκεκριμένα, όπου η μπουλντόζα κοστίζει περισσότερο από τους εργάτες όταν οι εργάτες δουλεύουν χωρίς να φαίνονται και χωρίς να εκδίδονται τα ανάλογα παραστατικά - και δεν κάνω παραλληλισμό με τους μεταφραστές που δουλεύουν μαύρα, μιλάω στ' αλήθεια για μπουλντόζες.


----------



## rogne (Jun 4, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, είναι αδύνατον κτγμ να οριστεί στο νόμο η κάθε περίπτωση κάθε έργου που προστατεύεται από δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.



Κι όμως, όταν πρόκειται για μη μισθωτούς μεταφραστές βιβλίων, το πράγμα είναι αυταπόδεικτο. Μόνο στην περίπτωση των μισθωτών αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα. Δεν πρόκειται λοιπόν για κάποια αδυναμία του νόμου, αλλά για το ότι η πραγματικότητα δεν θέλει τον μισθωτό εργαζόμενο να είναι συγχρόνως και πνευματικός δημιουργός. Όθεν και οι άπειρες περιοριστικές ρήτρες.



Palavra said:


> Τώρα για τη μπουλντόζα δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο, γιατί γνωρίζω και παραδείγματα συγκεκριμένα, όπου η μπουλντόζα κοστίζει περισσότερο από τους εργάτες όταν οι εργάτες δουλεύουν χωρίς να φαίνονται και χωρίς να εκδίδονται τα ανάλογα παραστατικά - και δεν κάνω παραλληλισμό με τους μεταφραστές που δουλεύουν μαύρα, μιλάω στ' αλήθεια για μπουλντόζες.



Τα γνωρίζω κι εγώ αυτά τα παραδείγματα: ως γνωστόν, δεν είναι η εξαίρεση, δυστυχώς. Εμείς όμως εδώ είμαστε οι μπουλντόζες, με τα Trados μας, με τις γνώσεις μας, τα πτυχία μας και τα όλα μας. Το επιχείρημά μου ήταν απλώς ότι αυτά τα "όλα μας" δεν είναι δυνατόν να μας κάνουν φτηνότερους επειδή μας κάνουν ευκολότερη τη δουλειά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

Στην προσπάθειά μου να καταλάβω ποια είναι τα ποσοστά ανακύκλωσης κλπ, μια πρώτη προσέγγιση από αυτά που έγραψε η Όλι είναι ότι, κατά περίπτωση, οι ομοιότητες μπορεί να φτάνουν και το 20%, αλλά υπάρχουν και κείμενα όπου δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου. Ένας πολύ πρόχειρος υπολογισμός, στο πόδι εντελώς, με τιμές 4 και 1,2 που αναφέρονται στην ανακοίνωση για τα ακραία όρια, δίνει μέσο όρο 3,44 ανά λέξη (4*0,8+1,2*0,2), μια τιμή συγκρίσιμη νομίζω με π.χ. τα πάνω σημερινά όρια σε καλές μεταφράσεις μυθιστορημάτων. Φυσικά, αν η τιμή βάσης είναι 0,02, συμφωνώ ότι τα νούμερα γίνονται αστεία (αλλά δεν φταίει η τεχνολογία, αστεία είναι η τιμή βάσης --συγκρίσιμη με τις απαράδεκτες αμοιβές εκδοτών όπως εδώ). Επίσης, αν υπάρχουν αρχεία όπου δεν υπάρχουν επαναλήψεις, άρα η πληρωμή γίνεται 100% σε τιμή βάσης, η χρήση της μνήμης μπορεί να είναι ένα πολύ μικρό πλεονέκτημα με την έννοια ότι έχεις βοήθειες στην ορολογία, αλλά ας το θεωρήσουμε αμελητέο.

Με τη διάσπαση της εργασίας εννοούσα όχι θεματική, αλλά ποιοτική. Αρχεία με τις 100% μεταφράσιμες που αποζημιώνονται προς 0,04 (τιμή βάσης), άλλα αρχεία με τις 30% μεταφράσιμες προς 0,012 κλπ. Απλώς και μόνο για να είναι ξεκάθαρη η ποιοτική διαφορά και συμμετρία των μεταφράσιμων κειμένων.

Αυτές οι απορίες μου έχουν να κάνουν με το γιατί μπλέκουμε στη συζήτηση τα τεχνικά θέματα ενώ το προφανές είναι, τελικά, η _τιμή βάσης_. Αν ο μέσος μεταφραστής ξέρει ότι στην καριέρα του θα πληρώνεται, κατά μέσο όρο *τουλάχιστον *με τιμή βάσης μείον π.χ. ~15%, αυτό έχει σημασία.

Ο παραλληλισμός του σεφ αποβλέπει στο να δείξει ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικές δουλειές για έναν μάγειρα, σε διαφορετικά περιβάλλοντα και με διαφορετικές συνθήκες, εργασιακές και οικονομικές, και ότι δεν είναι περίεργο να τύχει ακόμη και για έναν κορυφαίο μάγειρα να ασκήσει τη μαγειρική του σε ριζικά διαφορετικές συνθήκες, με πίεση χρόνου, με μηχανικά μέσα ή και υλικά β' διαλογής και επομένως, οι αμοιβές των μαγείρων θα πρέπει να κρίνονται σύμφωνα με το υποσύνολο των συγκεκριμένων συνθηκών. Ανάλογα ισχύει και για τον μεταφραστή. Υπάρχουν πολλοί υποχώροι όπου οι συνθήκες και οι αμοιβές είναι αισθητά διαφορετικές. 

Καταλήγοντας, και για να μην το κουράζω άλλο, έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν μας φταίνε οι μεταφραστικοί υποχώροι, αλλά οι κακοί εργοδότες ανά υποχώρο. Επομένως, η συλλογική στοχοποίηση των μεταφραστικών γραφείων επειδή χρησιμοποιούν μνήμες κλπ. θα ήταν ανάλογη με τη στοχοποίηση των εκδοτών, επειδή π.χ. μας βάζουν να χρησιμοποιούμε το Word ή των εταιρειών υποτιτλισμού επειδή χρησιμοποιούν το Workbench. Φυσικά, θεωρώ εύλογη, ευλογότατη διεκδίκηση τη χρήση εναλλακτικών, φτηνότερων τεχνικών βοηθημάτων, όπου αυτά υπάρχουν.

Edit: Από την τοποθέτηση #31 του Rogne (με αφορμή την οποία έγραψα τα πιο πάνω) μεσολάβησαν τοποθετήσεις της Παλάβρας και άλλη μία του Rogne, στις οποίες κατά κανέναν τρόπο δεν απαντώ. Ευχαριστώ. :)


----------



## rogne (Jun 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καταλήγοντας, και για να μην το κουράζω άλλο, έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν μας φταίνε οι μεταφραστικοί υποχώροι, αλλά οι κακοί εργοδότες ανά υποχώρο. Επομένως, η συλλογική στοχοποίηση των μεταφραστικών γραφείων επειδή χρησιμοποιούν μνήμες κλπ. θα ήταν ανάλογη με τη στοχοποίηση των εκδοτών, επειδή π.χ. μας βάζουν να χρησιμοποιούμε το Word ή των εταιρειών υποτιτλισμού επειδή χρησιμοποιούν το Workbench. Φυσικά, θεωρώ εύλογη, ευλογότατη διεκδίκηση τη χρήση εναλλακτικών, φτηνότερων τεχνικών βοηθημάτων, όπου αυτά υπάρχουν.



Εγώ συνεχίζω να μην τις καταλαβαίνω τις αναλογίες: δεν ξέρω κανένα άλλο παράδειγμα σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας στον κλάδο που να μειώνει τις αμοιβές με την ύπαρξή της και μόνο. Είμαι περίεργος τι θα λέγαμε στον πρώτο βιβλιοεκδότη που θα σκεφτόταν να τη χρησιμοποιήσει για τον ίδιο σκοπό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2013)

rogne said:


> Είμαι περίεργος τι θα λέγαμε στον πρώτο βιβλιοεκδότη που θα σκεφτόταν να τη χρησιμοποιήσει για τον ίδιο σκοπό.


Να συνεχίσει να αντιγράφει τα βιβλία ένα ένα με το χέρι, όπως οι καλόγεροι του μεσαίωνα, μάλλον.

Έδιτ: και για να μη φανεί ότι ειρωνεύομαι τον rogne, η τεχνολογία είναι υπεύθυνη για τη μείωση των αμοιβών αλλά και για την εξαφάνιση ολόκληρων κλάδων επαγγελματιών*. Ας πούμε, δεν έχουμε πια γανωματές για τα σκεύη μας, επειδή έχουμε ανοξείδωτες κατσαρόλες, όπως δεν έχουμε τόσους κηροποιούς και ανθρακωρύχους επειδή έχουμε ηλεκτρικό που παράγεται με άλλα μέσα.

Είναι άσκοπο να προσπαθείς να αναχαιτίσεις την πορεία της τεχνολογίας στο επάγγελμά σου, όταν την χρησιμοποιείς παντού αλλά παντού αλλού.


___
*και για τη δημιουργία καινούριων κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2013)

rogne said:


> Τα γνωρίζω κι εγώ αυτά τα παραδείγματα: ως γνωστόν, δεν είναι η εξαίρεση, δυστυχώς. Εμείς όμως εδώ είμαστε οι μπουλντόζες, με τα Trados μας, με τις γνώσεις μας, τα πτυχία μας και τα όλα μας. Το επιχείρημά μου ήταν απλώς ότι αυτά τα "όλα μας" δεν είναι δυνατόν να μας κάνουν φτηνότερους επειδή μας κάνουν ευκολότερη τη δουλειά.



Πάντως στις τεχνικές εργασίες ακριβώς αυτό συμβαίνει. Ευκολότερη δουλειά = ταχύτερη παράδοση = λιγότερα έξοδα για τον εργολάβο = περισσότερος διαθέσιμος χρόνος για νέες δουλειές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

rogne said:


> Εγώ συνεχίζω να μην τις καταλαβαίνω τις αναλογίες: δεν ξέρω κανένα άλλο παράδειγμα σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας στον κλάδο που να μειώνει τις αμοιβές με την ύπαρξή της και μόνο. Είμαι περίεργος τι θα λέγαμε στον πρώτο βιβλιοεκδότη που θα σκεφτόταν να τη χρησιμοποιήσει για τον ίδιο σκοπό.


Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω, αλλά μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά το εργαλείο. Μιλάς για εκδότες τεχνικών εγχειριδίων, κουζίνες πλυντήρια, τέτοια; Με πολλές επαναλήψεις και ίδια κείμενα κλπ; _Γνωρίζεις_ αν δεν την χρησιμοποιούν ήδη ή δεν έχουν ήδη προσεγγιστεί από μεταφραστικά γραφεία για να πάρουν υπεργολαβίες; Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά δεν θα μου φαινόταν περίεργο να το έχουν δοκιμάσει ήδη.

Μια άλλη περίπτωση που σκέφτομαι είναι να έχουν πχ μια δεύτερη βελτιωμένη έκδοση με μικρές αλλαγές στο πρωτότυπο. Τότε ναι, αν κάτσουν να κάνουν την απαραίτητη προετοιμασία, τα ταιριάσματα των μονάδων πώς τα λένε κλπ (που θα μας πουν οι πιο ειδικοί πόσο αξίζει τον κόπο να τα κάνεις) μπορεί να έχουν σημαντικό όφελος, κυρίως χρόνου, ιδίως αν οι αλλαγές είναι μικρές.

Αλλά πού αλλού να χρησιμοποιήσουν οι εκδότες αυτό το σύστημα; Αφού δεν υπάρχουν παρόμοια κείμενα στη μνήμη σε ένα δοκίμιο ή ένα μυθιστόρημα π.χ., πώς θα ωφεληθούν από τις ανύπαρκτες ομοιότητες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2013)

rogne said:


> δεν ξέρω κανένα άλλο παράδειγμα σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας στον κλάδο που να μειώνει τις αμοιβές με την ύπαρξή της και μόνο



Υποθέτω ότι *δεν μειώνεται η ωριαία αμοιβή* (για την ακρίβεια, νομίζω ότι βελτιώνεται). Αλλά, για να αξιοποιήσω στο περίπου την αναλογία με τον μάγειρα, αν του παραγγείλεις δέκα σουβλάκια με πίτα και δέκα χωρίς, τα δεύτερα θα σου τα χρεώσει λιγότερο.

Και με τεχνολογία: Όπου αξιοποιείται η τεχνολογία, οι βελτιώσεις σε χρόνο ή σε υλικά πάνε υπέρ του ανταγωνισμού. Αν ψήνει το σουβλάκι στο μισό χρόνο, θα μειώσει την τιμή του για να μην πηγαίνουν οι πελάτες στον ανταγωνιστή.


----------



## rogne (Jun 4, 2013)

@ Palavra + Hellegenes: Προσωπικά δεν θα είχα καμία αντίρρηση να με καταστήσει περιττό η εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας, να γίνονται αυτόματα όλες οι μεταφράσεις και να το ρίξω στο ψάρεμα... Αυτό βέβαια δεν εξηγεί καθόλου την περιρρέουσα πραγματικότητα (οι αναλογίες μού φαίνονται, ξανά παραπλανητικές). Ο μεταφραστής με το Trados του και με "τα όλα του", όπως έγραφα παραπάνω, δεν είναι "επάγγελμα που χάνεται", ούτε ανειδίκευτος εργάτης που μπαίνει στην αλυσίδα παραγωγής την ώρα που ο ανεξάρτητος τεχνίτης, μαζί με τα εργαλεία του, ξεπερνιέται απ' την ιστορία ή οτιδήποτε παρόμοιο. Το αντίθετο, μοιάζει πολύ με εκείνον τον προ- ή πρωτο-βιομηχανικό ανεξάρτητο τεχνίτη, τον journeyman, που παρείχε (ακριβά) τις υπηρεσίες του σε πλήθος εργοδότες. Η διαφορά, πέρα απ' την προφανή τεχνολογική στα εργαλεία, είναι ότι αίφνης τα εργαλεία μας ανήκουν, λέει, εξίσου και στους εργοδότες μας, γιατί η χρήση τους από μέρους μας, με έναν μαγικό τρόπο, μειώνει την αξία της δουλειάς μας, την κάνουν, λέει, λιγότερο "πρωτότυπη", άρα και λιγότερο δουλειά. Λοιπόν, γνώμη μου είναι ότι, μέχρι να γίνει η "μεταφραστική επανάσταση" που θα φέρει την αλυσίδα παραγωγής και στον κλάδο μας, δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε ούτε βήμα πίσω στις απαιτήσεις μας. 

ΥΓ. Helle, στην εξίσωσή σου (_Ευκολότερη δουλειά = ταχύτερη παράδοση = λιγότερα έξοδα για τον εργολάβο = περισσότερος διαθέσιμος χρόνος για νέες δουλειές_) δεν βλέπω πουθενά τον όρο "χαμηλότερη αμοιβή". Τυχαίο;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2013)

> Ο παραλληλισμός του σεφ αποβλέπει στο να δείξει ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικές δουλειές για έναν μάγειρα, σε διαφορετικά περιβάλλοντα και με διαφορετικές συνθήκες, εργασιακές και οικονομικές, και ότι δεν είναι περίεργο να τύχει ακόμη και για έναν κορυφαίο μάγειρα να ασκήσει τη μαγειρική του σε ριζικά διαφορετικές συνθήκες, με πίεση χρόνου, με μηχανικά μέσα ή και υλικά β' διαλογής και επομένως, οι αμοιβές των μαγείρων θα πρέπει να κρίνονται σύμφωνα με το υποσύνολο των συγκεκριμένων συνθηκών. Ανάλογα ισχύει και για τον μεταφραστή. Υπάρχουν πολλοί υποχώροι όπου οι συνθήκες και οι αμοιβές είναι αισθητά διαφορετικές.


Και πάλι, επιμένω, ότι στην περίπτωση του μεταφραστή αυτό δεν ισχύει, και δεν πρέπει να ισχύει. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όλοι οι μεταφραστές, και ειδικά οι τεχνικοί μεταφραστές, δουλεύουν με προθεσμία, και άρα με πίεση χρόνου, και με μηχανικά μέσα (είτε χρησιμοποιούν μνήμες είτε όχι). Ειδικά όσον αφορά την πίεση χρόνου θεωρώ ότι αυτός είναι παράγοντας που πρέπει να αυξάνει την τιμή και όχι το αντίθετο. Δεν σας έχει τύχει να προσφέρετε υψηλότερη τιμή για εξαιρετικά επείγουσες εργασίες; Έχω προσωπικό παράδειγμα όπου το ίδιο το μεταφραστικό γραφείο μού προσέφερε από μόνο του μεγαλύτερη τιμή από αυτήν που μου δίνει συνήθως σε εργασία που μου ανέθεσε Σάββατο μεσημέρι με παράδοση Δευτέρα το πρωί (11.000 λέξεις, αν θυμάμαι καλά). Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι η χρήση της μεταφραστικής μνήμης δεν αλλάζει κάτι ουσιαστικό στη μεταφραστική διαδικασία. Σου δίνει απλά ορισμένους πόρους παραπάνω. Πάλι ο ίδιος μεταφραστής είναι -εν προκειμένω ο τεχνικός μεταφραστής- μπροστά στην ίδια οθόνη και αντιμέτωπος με το ίδιο κείμενο με τις ίδιες δυσκολίες και τα χαρακτηριστικά του τεχνικού κειμένου. Αν κάτι αλλάζει η μεταφραστική μνήμη είναι οι λέξεις επί τις οποίες υπολογίζεται η αμοιβή, και ενδεχομένως ο χρόνος παράδοσης (εφόσον πια έχει τόσες επαναλήψεις). Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω, τι εννοείς με τους διαφορετικούς υποχώρους και τις διαφορετικές συνθήκες;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2013)

rogne said:


> Εγώ συνεχίζω να μην τις καταλαβαίνω τις αναλογίες: δεν ξέρω κανένα άλλο παράδειγμα σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας στον κλάδο που να μειώνει τις αμοιβές με την ύπαρξή της και μόνο.


Μα οποιαδήποτε τεχνολογία, που με τη βοήθεια εργαλείων μειώνει τον χρόνο και τον κόπο, μειώνει και την τιμή. Άλλη τιμή θα έπαιρνε κάποιος που έφτιαχνε μια χειροποίητη τσάντα, και θα ήθελε δυο μέρες να την τελειώσει, και άλλη τιμή (ανά τσάντα) θα πάρει ο ίδιος άνθρωπος όταν μέσω μηχανημάτων τελειώνει δέκα τσάντες την ημέρα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2013)

rogne, εσύ δουλεύεις με CAT tools; Και εννοώ αν δουλεύεις τακτικά, σε καθημερινή βάση, όχι αν ξέρεις τι είναι και πώς λειτουργούν. Από περιέργεια ρωτάω, γιατί η παραπάνω ανάρτησή σου δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη διάφορες παραμέτρους, με πρώτη πρώτη ότι συχνά τη μνήμη σου τη δίνει ο πελάτης έτοιμη, και δεύτερη ότι δεν μειώνεται η αμοιβή σου όταν δεν κάθεσαι να κάνεις επιμέλεια στα 100% matches - και γιατί να το κάνεις, αν δεν το πληρώνεσαι; Θέλω να πω, διαβλέπω μια απαίτηση να πληρώνεται ο μεταφραστής για έτοιμο κείμενο.

Επίσης, τι πάει να πει ανήκουν τα εργαλεία σου στον εργοδότη; Θέλεις να μου πεις ότι οι μεταφραστές που δουλεύουν με μνήμες δεν τις κρατάνε για δική τους προσωπική χρήση και δεν μπορούν να επωφεληθούν από αυτές δουλεύοντας για επόμενο πελάτη, ακόμα και εάν δεν τις έχουν δημιουργήσει οι ίδιοι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

@Oli, 41.

Μα προφανώς η πίεση χρόνου είναι παράγων που πρέπει να αμείβεται περισσότερο. Το ίδιο και η καλύτερη ποιότητα (αμείβεται επειδή παίρνεις π.χ. εσύ την καλή δουλειά και όχι εγώ). Αν βρεθεί όμως ο σούπερ σεφ στη γραμμή παραγωγής, εκεί η ποιότητά του δεν έχει αξία και η ταχύτητα δεν είναι η δική του, είναι ολόκληρης της γραμμής παραγωγής. Αν θέλει να δουλέψει εκεί, αυτοί είναι οι όροι του υποχώρου "μεταφραστικό γραφείο" συγγνώμη, "κέιτερινγκ".

Αλλά ας περιμένουμε λίγο μήπως θελήσει να μπει και κανένας υποτιτλιστής στη συζήτηση. 'Η, από την άλλη, ένας μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας (όχι Χάρι Πότερ και Γκρίζου Πώς τον Λένε :)).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 4, 2013)

> Λοιπόν, γνώμη μου είναι ότι, μέχρι να γίνει η "μεταφραστική επανάσταση" που θα φέρει την αλυσίδα παραγωγής και στον κλάδο μας, *δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε ούτε βήμα πίσω στις απαιτήσεις μας.*



Λοιπόν, εγώ συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Μαζί σου πέρα ως πέρα. Ειδικά αφού στα 25 χρόνια θητείας και κουπιού δεν κοπιάρισα ούτε μία λέξη από ένα μου μετάφρασμα σε άλλο. 

Και τώρα ας μου πει κάποιος με το χέρι στην καρδιά: ο "συνάδελφος" των 0,0000003 λεπτών (ας πούμε) τη λέξη, είναι "ταξικός σύμμαχος" ή "ταξικός εχθρός" σε αυτό τον ανένδοτο αγώνα; Η ανυποχώρητη στάση μου απέναντι στους εργοδότες πρέπει να έχει ως σιωπηρή προϋπόθεση ότι αγωνίζομαι και γι' αυτόν τον "συνάδελφο" όσο αυτός μου πριονίζει αθέατος τους αστραγάλους; Επειδή δουλεύει "για τη φουκαριάρα τη μανούλα του"; Λες και εμείς οι ανυποχώρητοι δουλεύουμε από χόμπι ή για την ψυχή του σχωρεμένου του παππού μας;


----------



## rogne (Jun 4, 2013)

Palavra said:


> rogne, εσύ δουλεύεις με CAT tools; Και εννοώ αν δουλεύεις τακτικά, σε καθημερινή βάση, όχι αν ξέρεις τι είναι και πώς λειτουργούν. Από περιέργεια ρωτάω, γιατί η παραπάνω ανάρτησή σου δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη διάφορες παραμέτρους, με πρώτη πρώτη ότι συχνά τη μνήμη σου τη δίνει ο πελάτης έτοιμη, και δεύτερη ότι δεν μειώνεται η αμοιβή σου όταν δεν κάθεσαι να κάνεις επιμέλεια στα 100% matches - και γιατί να το κάνεις, αν δεν το πληρώνεσαι; Θέλω να πω, διαβλέπω μια απαίτηση να πληρώνεται ο μεταφραστής για έτοιμο κείμενο.
> 
> Επίσης, τι πάει να πει ανήκουν τα εργαλεία σου στον εργοδότη; Θέλεις να μου πεις ότι οι μεταφραστές που δουλεύουν με μνήμες δεν τις κρατάνε για δική τους προσωπική χρήση και δεν μπορούν να επωφεληθούν από αυτές δουλεύοντας για επόμενο πελάτη, ακόμα και εάν δεν τις έχουν δημιουργήσει οι ίδιοι;



Λάθος διαβλέπεις. Διαφωνούμε απλώς στον ορισμό του "έτοιμου κειμένου". Περί σουβλατζήδων, ραφτάδων κ.ο.κ., επιφυλάσσομαι.

ΥΓ. Όχι, δεν (πολυ)δουλεύω με μνήμες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2013)

rogne said:


> ΥΓ. Helle, στην εξίσωσή σου (_Ευκολότερη δουλειά = ταχύτερη παράδοση = λιγότερα έξοδα για τον εργολάβο = περισσότερος διαθέσιμος χρόνος για νέες δουλειές_) δεν βλέπω πουθενά τον όρο "χαμηλότερη αμοιβή". Τυχαίο;



Υπάρχει, όμως. Αν π.χ. για ένα έργο έχεις περιθώριο κέρδους 2% και το κόστος του έργου είναι σήμερα 50% χαμηλότερο, γιατί τα σύγχρονα μέσα σε βοηθάνε να τελειώσεις το έργο ταχύτερα, μειώνεται και η αμοιβή σου, κατά συνέπεια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2013)

rogne said:


> Λάθος διαβλέπεις. Διαφωνούμε απλώς στον ορισμό του "έτοιμου κειμένου". Περί σουβλατζήδων, ραφτάδων κ.ο.κ., επιφυλάσσομαι.


Μα πώς διαφωνούμε; Η ερώτηση είναι συγκεκριμένη: σου δίνει ο πελάτης δική του μνήμη. Έτοιμο κείμενο που το έχει αγοράσει και το χρησιμοποιεί χρόνια. Εσύ πρέπει να πληρωθείς για τις επαναλήψεις που είναι 100%;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2013)

Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω ποστ που μεσολάβησαν μέχρι να αναρτήσω το από πάνω ποστ μου, άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω τι εννοούσε ο Ντοκ, η Αλεξάνδρα, ο Ελληγενής, κτλ, και θα ήθελα να κάνω μια επισήμανση. Προσοχή λίγο, η συνολική αμοιβή *δεν μειώνεται* και δεν πρέπει να μειώνεται επειδή γίνεται "πιο εύκολη" με τη χρήση μηχανικού μέσου, αλλά μειώνεται γιατί μειώνονται οι συνολικές λέξεις του προς μετάφραση κειμένου. 
Και αυτό γιατί:
1) τα μεταφραστικά εργαλεία ΔΕΝ κάνουν τη μεταφραστική διαδικασία πιο εύκολη, όσον αφορά τα μεταφράσιμα αρχεία. Σου δίνουν πρόσβαση σε ορολογία, σε μεταφρασμένο κείμενο. Με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να πληρωνόμασταν πιο λίγο για αποσπάσματα που βρίσκουμε σε παράλληλα σώματα κειμένων στο eur-lex (άπειρες παραθέσεις νομολογίας και κανονισμών σε μεταφράσεις) ή με τη χρήση του ίντερνετ ή του λογογράφου ή του word.
2) η λογική αυτή μας οδηγεί στην αντιμετώπιση της τεχνικής μετάφρασης ως μηχανικό προϊόν, ως μετάφραση τμημάτων και όχι ως παραγωγή πνευματικού έργου ισοδύναμου, για παράδειγμα, με τη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση. Ξαναλέω, και θα το ξαναλέω, η χρήση μεταφραστικών μνημών δεν αλλάζει κάτι στη μεταφραστική διαδικασία αυτή καθ' αυτή. Μεταφράζεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Δεν κάνεις μαζική παραγωγή. Έχεις απλά πρόσβαση σε περισσότερους πόρους. 
3) ναι, μπορώ φυσικά να δεχτώ ότι θα μειωθεί η αμοιβή στη βάση του ότι θα μειωθεί *ο όγκος των προς μετάφραση λέξεων*. Και ακριβώς αυτό είναι που ισχύει. Και ακόμα και στις περιπτώσεις των 80% fuzzy matches και 100% context και repetitions πάλι θα πληρωθώ, απλά στα τμήματα αυτά η δουλειά μου αλλάζει, κάνω διόρθωση/αναθεώρηση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> [...] μειώνεται γιατί μειώνονται οι συνολικές λέξεις του προς μετάφραση κειμένου.


Το ερώτημα είναι αν μειώνεται συνολικά ο όγκος δουλειάς που έχεις σε ένα μήνα, ας πούμε. Ανεξαρτήτως του αν χρησιμοποιείς μεταφραστικό εργαλείο ή όχι, μετέφραζες προ μεταφραστικού εργαλείου 2000 λέξεις την ημέρα και τώρα μεταφράζεις 1000;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το ερώτημα είναι αν μειώνεται συνολικά ο όγκος δουλειάς που έχεις σε ένα μήνα, ας πούμε. Ανεξαρτήτως του αν χρησιμοποιείς μεταφραστικό εργαλείο ή όχι, μετέφραζες προ μεταφραστικού εργαλείου 2000 λέξεις την ημέρα και τώρα μεταφράζεις 1000;



Με το χέρι στην καρδιά, η χρήση μεταφραστικού εργαλείου δεν αλλάζει τον όγκο της *καθαρής μετάφρασης που παράγω*. 500 λέξεις την ώρα μετέφραζα πριν (από τότε που απέκτησα εμπειρία, όχι ως ψάρακας) και 500 λέξεις την ώρα μεταφράζω και τώρα. Καταλαβαίνω όμως τι θέλεις να πεις. Αν βγάλω 3000 λέξεις *καθαρής μετάφρασης* σε ένα χαλαρό οκτάωρο, μπορώ μέσα στον χρόνο αυτόν να βγάλω συν 1500-2000 ακόμα λέξεις επαναλήψεις/fuzzy κτλ τις οποίες θα πληρωθώ ως επιμέλεια με 1 λεπτό, λόγου χάρη. Οπότε κέρδος θα έχω :)
Απλά όλη η λογική της παραπάνω συζήτησης μου είναι λίγο ξένη, γιατί από την αρχή συνήθισα να υπολογίζω τον χρόνο που θα μου χρειαστεί και την αμοιβή μου βάσει των λιγότερο από 75% matches, και τα άλλα σαν αμειβόμενη διόρθωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

Edit: Μερικά συζητήθηκαν ήδη πιο πάνω... :)

Σιγά σιγά να δεις που θα συντονιστούμε, Όλι. :)



oliver_twisted said:


> Προσοχή λίγο, η συνολική αμοιβή *δεν μειώνεται* και δεν πρέπει να μειώνεται επειδή γίνεται "πιο εύκολη" με τη χρήση μηχανικού μέσου, αλλά μειώνεται γιατί μειώνονται οι συνολικές λέξεις του προς μετάφραση κειμένου.


Ναι, αλλά δεν μειώνεται αντίστοιχα και ο χρόνος που μεταφράζεις; Το θέμα είναι οι λέξεις ή η αμοιβή σε π.χ. ωριαία ή μηνιαία βάση;



oliver_twisted said:


> Και αυτό γιατί:
> 1) τα μεταφραστικά εργαλεία ΔΕΝ κάνουν τη μεταφραστική διαδικασία πιο εύκολη, όσον αφορά τα μεταφράσιμα αρχεία. Σου δίνουν πρόσβαση σε ορολογία, σε μεταφρασμένο κείμενο. Με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να πληρωνόμασταν πιο λίγο για αποσπάσματα που βρίσκουμε σε παράλληλα σώματα κειμένων στο eur-lex (άπειρες παραθέσεις νομολογίας και κανονισμών σε μεταφράσεις) ή με τη χρήση του ίντερνετ ή του λογογράφου ή του word.


Μη δίνεις ιδέες, Όλι. Σκέψου να αρχίζουν να μας χρεώνουν παραπάνω εμάς τους επαγγελματίες οι εκδότες λεξικών, αφού χρησιμοποιούμε την πνευματική τους εργασία για να βγάλουμε λεφτά. :) Αλλά στην πραγματικότητα, αν συνέφερε τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία να έχουν μια τεράστια βάση με όλο αυτό το υλικό και εσύ να μη χρειάζεται να κάνεις τον κόπο _για να ψάξεις και να επαληθεύσεις_, γιατί θα πρέπει να πληρώνεται κάποιος (ο μεταφραστής ή το γραφείο -- δεν νομίζω ότι και εκείνων οι πελάτες δεν έχουν ξυπνήσει και δεν ζητάνε ανάλογες εκπτώσεις) για κάτι που παρέχεται δωρεάν στο διαδίκτυο;



oliver_twisted said:


> 2) η λογική αυτή μας οδηγεί στην αντιμετώπιση της τεχνικής μετάφρασης ως μηχανικό προϊόν, ως μετάφραση τμημάτων και όχι ως παραγωγή πνευματικού έργου ισοδύναμου, για παράδειγμα, με τη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση. Ξαναλέω, και θα το ξαναλέω, η χρήση μεταφραστικών μνημών δεν αλλάζει κάτι στη μεταφραστική διαδικασία αυτή καθ' αυτή. Μεταφράζεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Δεν κάνεις μαζική παραγωγή. Έχεις απλά πρόσβαση σε περισσότερους πόρους.


 Ίσως το λες αυτό επειδή δεν έχεις κάνει τεχνικά εγχειρίδια (είπαμε, πλυντήρια, κουζίνες κλπ) και ο όρος τεχνική μετάφραση στα γραφεία είναι πολύ πλατύς και πιάνει από νομικά και ιατρικά μέχρι τεχνικά. Η τεχνική μετάφραση (μιλάω για εγχειρίδια χρήσης π.χ.) είναι πολύ πιο τυποποιημένη στη δομή της, γι' αυτό και είναι πιο εύκολο να ««γκουγκλομεταφραστεί»» (έβαλα μπόλικα εισαγωγικά). Οι μεταφραστές μπορεί να κάθονται τις ίδιες ώρες μπροστά στο μηχάνημα, αλλά οι δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν είναι διαφορετικής φύσης, διαφορετικού υποχώρου. Στα εγχειρίδια είναι κυρίως ορολογικές, όπου μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν πιο εύκολα τα εργαλεία που έχεις (μνήμες, λεξικά κλπ). Στη λογοτεχνία και το δοκίμιο, η ορολογία και οι μνήμες πού να σε βοηθήσουν αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις σε βάθος τα νοήματα; Υποθέτω (δεν ξέρω) ότι στα ιατρικά ή τα νομικά θα είναι κάτι ενδιάμεσο (άλλος υποχώρος).



oliver_twisted said:


> 3) ναι, μπορώ φυσικά να δεχτώ ότι θα μειωθεί η αμοιβή στη βάση του ότι θα μειωθεί *ο όγκος των προς μετάφραση λέξεων*. Και ακριβώς αυτό είναι που ισχύει. Και ακόμα και στις περιπτώσεις των 80% fuzzy matches και 100% context και repetitions πάλι θα πληρωθώ, απλά στα τμήματα αυτά η δουλειά μου αλλάζει, κάνω διόρθωση/αναθεώρηση.


Ακριβώς, κάνεις ταυτόχρονα δύο δουλειές με διαφορετική δυσκολία. Εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις επειδή το αντικείμενο είναι το ίδιο και το κείμενο πολύ δομημένο. Είναι όμως αδύνατο π.χ. για τον μεταφραστή λογοτεχνίας (από τη μια) ή τον υποτιτλιστή (από την άλλη). Άλλοι υποχώροι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα είναι οι λέξεις ή η αμοιβή σε π.χ. ωριαία ή μηνιαία βάση;


Αν δεν καταλάβει ο κάθε μεταφραστής ότι αυτό που μετράει πάνω απ' όλα είναι η αμοιβή σε ωριαία ή μηναία βάση, την πατάει μεγαλειωδώς. Εκεί που νομίζει ότι μια αμοιβή ανά λέξη είναι ικανοποιητική, την πατάει λόγω της δυσκολίας του κειμένου, αφού πρέπει να αφιερώσει ατελείωτες ώρες. Ωρομίσθιο ψίχουλα. Σε άλλη περίπτωση, που η αμοιβή ανά λέξη δεν είναι το ίδιο ικανοποιητική, αν το κείμενο είναι εύκολο, το τελειώνει σε ελάχιστο χρόνο και το ωρομίσθιο γίνεται ικανοποιητικό. 

Το πραγματικό πρόβλημα είναι όταν ένας μεταφραστής έχει μειωμένο όγκο δουλειάς, και έχει πολλές μέρες που κάθεται χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα: το ωρομίσθιό του πέφτει στο μηδέν, και οι μηνιαίες αποδοχές του δεν φτάνουν για να ζήσει.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2013)

> Οι μεταφραστές μπορεί να κάθονται τις ίδιες ώρες μπροστά στο μηχάνημα, αλλά οι δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν είναι διαφορετικής φύσης, διαφορετικού υποχώρου. Στα εγχειρίδια είναι κυρίως ορολογικές, όπου μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν πιο εύκολα τα εργαλεία που έχεις (μνήμες, λεξικά κλπ). Στη λογοτεχνία και το δοκίμιο, η ορολογία και οι μνήμες πού να σε βοηθήσουν αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις σε βάθος τα νοήματα; Υποθέτω (δεν ξέρω) ότι στα ιατρικά ή τα νομικά θα είναι κάτι ενδιάμεσο (άλλος υποχώρος).


Ντοκ, αν ακολουθήσουμε αυτή τη λογική θα μπούμε σε πολύ επικίνδυνα μονοπάτια. Εδώ, ουσιαστικά, διαχωρίζουμε τη μετάφραση α) σε υψηλού επιπέδου πνευματικό έργο β) σε ενδιάμεσου επιπέδου πνευματικό έργο και γ) σε χαμηλού επιπέδου μαζικής παραγωγής έργο. Νομίζει κανείς ότι η μετάφραση εγχειριδίου ηλεκτρικής σκούπας είναι εύκολη *αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τα νοήματα*; Αν δεν εκφράζεται με φυσικότητα στη γλώσσα στόχο; Η ορολογία και οι μνήμες θα σου δώσουν την ορολογία, και τίποτε άλλο. Δέχομαι, στο σημείο αυτό, ότι για παρόμοια προϊόντα η σωστή μνήμη μπορεί να βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ στην επιλογή της ορολογίας. Και αν μιλάμε για ελάχιστες αλλαγές στο εγχειρίδιο -πχ. επόμενο μοντέλο, τότε δεν μιλάμε πια για μετάφραση, αλλά για τροποποίησή της. Οκ, μήλα-αχλάδια. Και πάλι, όμως, αν δεν ήξερα το αντικείμενο δεν θα τολμούσα μεταφράσω εγχειρίδιο για απινιδωτή-βηματοδότη. Τα εγχειρίδια προϊόντων όμως δεν είναι παρά ένα μικρό μέρος του τεράστιου φάσματος της τεχνικής μετάφρασης. Ποιος είπε ή ποιος κατάλαβε ότι η μνήμη ή η ορολογία επαρκούν για να κάνεις μια σωστή οικονομική ή νομική μετάφραση ή ιατρική αν *δεν καταλαβαίνεις σε βάθος τα νοήματα*; Τόσα και τόσα νήματα εδώ μέσα δείχουν ότι το συγκείμενο παίζει τον σημαντικότερο ρόλο. Η εκμάθηση της ορολογίας είναι, βέβαια, απαραίτητη, αλλά από μόνη της δεν αρκεί να μεταφράσεις, αλλιώς θα αποστηθίζαμε ένα λεξικό και θα τέλειωνε το θέμα. 
Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, τον τελευταίο καιρό, με τις ενοποιήσεις των τραπεζών, έχω μεταφράσει ένα σωρό ενημερωτικά δελτία και ανακοινώσεις και αναλύσεις τραπεζών σε αντίστροφη μετάφραση. Είχα και μνήμες είχα και ορολογία και υλικό αναφοράς και απ' όλα. Σε αυτό που βοήθησε η ορολογία και οι μνήμες ήταν η συνοχή στην ορολογία που επέλεγε κάθε τράπεζα, πχ. άλλη επιλέγει να λέει debenture loan άλλη bond loan (φανταστικό παράδειγμα). Αν δεν έχεις γνώση του αντικειμένου, αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις σε βάθος τι στον κόρακα λέει το ρημάδι το πρωτότυπο, τι να σου κάνει η μνήμη; Ορολογία θα βρεις και στο iate. Αν δεν ξέρεις να φιλτράρεις, ποια ορολογία θα χρησιμοποιήσεις; Ξαναλέω και θα το ξαναλέω. Καλή και χρυσή η μνήμη και τα μεταφραστικά εργαλεία. Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν, ενδεχομένως να σε κάνουν πιο γρήγορο, αλλά δεν θα σε κάνουν καλύτερο μεταφραστή, ούτε θα μεταφράσουν από μόνα τους.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 4, 2013)

> Ναι, αλλά δεν μειώνεται αντίστοιχα και ο χρόνος που μεταφράζεις; Το θέμα είναι οι λέξεις ή η αμοιβή σε π.χ. ωριαία ή μηνιαία βάση;


Προσθέτω και αυτό και τελειώνω, γιατί έχω μονοπωλήσει το νήμα και θα γίνω κουραστική. Ξαναλέω, για μένα δεν μειώνεται ο χρόνος που μεταφράζω, γιατί αυτός παραμένει ο ίδιος. 500 λέξεις την ώρα βγάζω για μετάφραση σε ένα βατό κείμενο που κατέχω και πληρώνομαι συγκεκριμένο ποσό γι' αυτήν. Τις μνήμες δεν τις μεταφράζω, τις επιμελούμαι/τροποποιώ.διορθώνω, κτλ. και πληρώνομαι λιγότερο γι' αυτές. Θα έλεγα ότι μειώνεται ο χρόνος που μεταφράζω αν στις 10.000 λέξεις κείμενο με 8.000 no match και 2.000 repetitions/fuzzy πληρωνόμουν το ίδιο και για τις 2.000. Εκεί ναι, θα σου έλεγα: πςςςς... μεγάλε!! έβγαλα 2.000 λέξεις -και τις πληρώθηκα- σε μισή ώρα!!! Θεά! Από τη στιγμή όμως που για τις 2.000 λέξεις αφιερώνω τον ίδιο χρόνο που θα αφιέρωνα σε μια επιμέλεια και πληρώνομαι όσο θα πληρωνόμουνα σε μια επιμέλεια, όχι δεν μειώνεται ο χρόνος που μεταφράζω. :) Απλό;

@Αλεξάνδρα. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για τον υπολογισμό των αμοιβών σε μηνιαία βάση, ειδικά για τους μεταφραστές που επιβαρύνονται οι ίδιοι με την ασφάλισή τους, προπληρώνουν ΦΠΑ και δεν έχουν πληρωμένες ημέρες αργίας και ασθένειας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι, Όλι! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

Επιτρέψτε μου να συνοψίσω την άποψή μου σε σχέση με τα πολλά που έχουν γραφτεί ως τώρα εδώ, μήπως βγει κάποιο κέρδος από αυτή τη συζήτηση.

Το αίτημα του ΣΜΕΔ στην ουσία του (και ανεξάρτητα από το περιτύλιγμά του), το αίτημα δηλαδή να καταργηθούν οι μειώσεις των αμοιβών που βασίζονται στα ποσοστά ομοιότητας του προς μετάφραση κειμένου με τη μεταφραστική μνήμη και στην επαναληψιμότητα, ακόμα και αν είναι εύλογο, δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι είναι λογικό. Αυτό συμπέρανα και από τη συζήτηση εδώ, αυτό φαίνεται να προκύπτει και από το γεγονός ότι οι εκπτώσεις αυτές ισχύουν διεθνώς εδώ και μερικά χρόνια και ότι σαν λογική ρύθμιση τις αντιμετωπίζει η διεθνής μεταφραστική κοινότητα.

Αυτή η διεθνής επικράτηση του μέτρου των εκπτώσεων για την επαναληψιμότητα δείχνει να δυσχεραίνει την επιδίωξη του ΣΜΕΔ. Δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει εύκολα στην Ελλάδα κάτι που θα τη διαφοροποιούσε από ό,τι ισχύει στη διεθνή αγορά.

Πιο σημαντικό ωστόσο θεωρώ το επιχείρημα του drsiebenmal, ότι μιλάμε για το μερικό (ένα μικρό ποσοστό της δουλειάς λίγων μεταφραστών) όταν αυτό που ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο είναι οι βασικές τιμές, οι τιμές εκκίνησης, για όλους τους μεταφραστές. Εκεί δεν έχουμε να δούμε μόνο τη φυσιολογική τάση των εργοδοτών να αυξήσουν τα κέρδη τους, αλλά και την αφύσικη (αν και συχνά δικαιολογημένη) τάση των μεταφραστών να μειώνουν την αξία της δουλειάς τους. Πρόσθεσα εδώ την προσωπική μου επιθυμία να δω να βελτιώνεται η θέση του μεταφραστή και σε σχέση με άλλα επαγγέλματα. Τη συζήτηση για τις αμοιβές μπορούμε να την (ξανα)πιάσουμε όποτε θέλετε, αρκεί να την κάνουμε σε άλλο νήμα.

Εγώ είδα ένα άλλο κέρδος σ’ αυτή τη συζήτηση. Ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχουν λειτουργικά εργαλεία που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν τους μεταφραστές να κάνουν πιο εύκολα την επένδυσή τους στην τεχνολογία των μνημών. Ίσως, στο βαθμό που θα αρχίσουν να διαδίδονται, θα μπορέσουμε να δούμε να μειώνεται και η τιμή του προγράμματος που κυριαρχεί στο χώρο. Προτείνω να γίνει σχετικό νήμα, όπου θα συμβάλουν όσοι είναι εξοικειωμένοι με αυτά τα εναλλακτικά εργαλεία.


----------



## lautreamont (Jun 5, 2013)

Αν κάνουμε μια «βόλτα» στο διαδίκτυο θα δούμε ότι έχουν γίνει αρκετές συζητήσεις μεταξύ συναδέλφων μεταφραστών σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο σχετικά με τις μεταφραστικές μνήμες και, κυρίως, για τις περίφημες εκπτώσεις που «πρέπει» να παρέχει ο μεταφραστής όταν τις χρησιμοποιεί. Το ότι οι εκπτώσεις αυτές θεωρούνται πλέον κάτι δεδομένο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να ασκήσεις κριτική σε αυτή την πρακτική. Μάλιστα στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν συνάδελφοι μεταφραστές που αρνούνται να κάνουν εκπτώσεις με το σκεπτικό ότι έχουν κάνει μια επένδυση (αγοράζοντας διάφορα μεταφραστικά εργαλεία) και θα ήταν τουλάχιστον ανόητο εκ μέρους τους να μειώσουν την αμοιβή τους τη στιγμή που με αυτά τα εργαλεία μπορούν να παρέχουν μεταφράσεις καλής ποιότητας και σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Άλλοι πάλι παρέχουν εκπτώσεις κατά περίπτωση, π.χ. ανάλογα με τον όγκο ή τη δυσκολία ενός κειμένου. Το κείμενο του ΣΜΕΔ, λοιπόν, έκανε κάτι πολύ σημαντικό: ξεκίνησε κι εδώ στην Ελλάδα, έστω και καθυστερημένα, έναν δημόσιο διάλογο πάνω στις μεταφραστικές μνήμες, τόλμησε να πει κάποια πράγματα με το όνομά τους.

Τίποτα λοιπόν δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται δεδομένο ή ως κάτι που το διαμορφώνει γενικώς και αορίστως η αγορά. Η αγορά δεν είναι ένα μυθικό πλάσμα. Κομμάτι της αγοράς είμαστε και εμείς, οι εργαζόμενοι μεταφραστές, που απαιτούμε και διεκδικούμε καλύτερες συνθήκες εργασίας και καλύτερες αμοιβές και με τις διεκδικήσεις μας μπορούμε να διαμορφώσουμε, στο βαθμό που μας αναλογεί, την περίφημη αγορά. 

Δουλεύω κι εγώ χρόνια τώρα με το Trados και γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι και τις διευκολύνσεις που παρέχει στη δουλειά και τις παγίδες του. Φυσικά και υπάρχουν κι άλλα τέτοιου είδους προγράμματα δωρεάν ή πολύ φτηνά αλλά, συγνώμη που θα το πω, είναι παρελκυστικό να λέμε κάτι τέτοιο όταν όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι το Trados κυριαρχεί όχι μόνο στην εργασιακή διαδικασία αλλά και ως εμβληματικό προϊόν που πλασάρεται μέσω προσφορών, σεμιναρίων, ειδικών μαθημάτων τόσο από τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία όσο και από τις σχολές μετάφρασης συμπεριλαμβανομένου, από ό,τι ξέρω, του δημόσιου πανεπιστημίου.

Το εάν το αίτημα του ΣΜΕΔ είναι λογικό ή όχι θα φανεί από το πόσο θα κάτσουμε όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι μεταφραστές να αναλογιστούμε πώς ακριβώς επιβλήθηκαν αυτές οι εκπτώσεις, ποιο το όφελος για εμάς τους ίδιους και τι ακριβώς μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε. Το να καταλάβουμε, για παράδειγμα, ότι όλα αυτά τα αφηρημένα ποσοστά ομοιότητας (100% match, επαναλήψεις κοκ) και ο τρόπος πληρωμής τους είναι ένα ακόμα πεδίο διαπραγμάτευσης και διεκδίκησης και όχι θέσφατο. Το να καταλάβουμε ότι η όποια επένδυση έχουμε κάνει (στην εκπαίδευσή μας ή στα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιούμε) πρέπει να αυξάνει την αξία της εργασίας μας και όχι να την υποτιμά, όπως συμβαίνει τώρα. Κι αυτό είναι ένα σημαντικό βήμα για τη διεκδίκηση καλύτερων αμοιβών γενικά, ανεξάρτητα εάν χρησιμοποιούμε μεταφραστικές μνήμες ή όχι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2013)

lautreamont said:


> Δουλεύω κι εγώ χρόνια τώρα με το Trados και γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι και τις διευκολύνσεις που παρέχει στη δουλειά και τις παγίδες του. Φυσικά και υπάρχουν κι άλλα τέτοιου είδους προγράμματα δωρεάν ή πολύ φτηνά αλλά, συγνώμη που θα το πω, είναι παρελκυστικό να λέμε κάτι τέτοιο όταν όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι το Trados κυριαρχεί όχι μόνο στην εργασιακή διαδικασία αλλά και ως εμβληματικό προϊόν που πλασάρεται μέσω προσφορών, σεμιναρίων, ειδικών μαθημάτων τόσο από τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία όσο και από τις σχολές μετάφρασης συμπεριλαμβανομένου, από ό,τι ξέρω, του δημόσιου πανεπιστημίου.


Μια μικρή παρένθεση: αναφέρθηκα σε άλλα μεταφραστικά εργαλεία μιλώντας εκ πείρας, διότι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά το MetaTexis το οποίο κοστίζει στην απλή εκδοχή του 39 ευρώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

Είναι καλογραμμένο το μήνυμά σου, lautreamont, και δεν μου γεννά την επιθυμία για κόντρα, αλλά ένιωσα ότι με έπαιρνε λίγο ξώφαλτσα εκείνο το «παρελκυστικό». 



lautreamont said:


> αλλά, συγνώμη που θα το πω, είναι παρελκυστικό να λέμε κάτι τέτοιο όταν όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι το Trados κυριαρχεί όχι μόνο στην εργασιακή διαδικασία αλλά και [...]



Δεν γνωρίζω και δεν μπορώ να πω πόσο τα εναλλακτικά εργαλεία κάνουν εξίσου καλά τη δουλειά. Η πρότασή μου είναι να το ψάξουμε. Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει η σημασία τού _παρελκυστικός_, πες μου τι είναι πιο ρεαλιστικό αυτή τη στιγμή: να πείσουμε τους άλλους να μας πληρώσουν το πρόγραμμα / να ανατρέψουμε μια καθιερωμένη διεθνή πρακτική ή να δώσουμε πιο φτηνές λύσεις, ιδιαίτερα στους νέους μεταφραστές;


----------



## rogne (Jun 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...πες μου τι είναι πιο ρεαλιστικό αυτή τη στιγμή: να πείσουμε τους άλλους να μας πληρώσουν το πρόγραμμα / να ανατρέψουμε μια καθιερωμένη διεθνή πρακτική ή να δώσουμε πιο φτηνές λύσεις, ιδιαίτερα στους νέους μεταφραστές;



Ρεαλιστικά είναι αμφότερα, γιατί πρέπει να διαλέξουμε; Αλλιώς δεν χρειάζεται γενικά να διεκδικούμε τίποτα ενάντια στις καθιερωμένες πρακτικές ή τις συνήθειες/συμφωνίες της αγοράς. Απλώς τις δεχόμαστε και... ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2013)

Βεβαίως να διεκδικούμε, αλλά να διαλέγουμε στόχους και συγκυρίες για να έχουμε και αποτελέσματα, όχι απλώς για διεκδικητική γυμναστική. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε για τους συγκεκριμένους στόχους που εκτέθηκαν σ' αυτό το νήμα είπα ότι δεν είναι ρεαλιστικοί. Μην απορρίπτετε τις απόψεις των ανθρώπων με πείρα επειδή μπορεί να έχετε την εντύπωση ότι μιλάνε διαφορετική γλώσσα από τη δική σας. Πάντα υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να κάνετε εσείς το λάθος. Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα αφουγκραστείτε τι λένε και άλλοι συνάδελφοι και μη χάνετε ενέργεια με λάθος στόχους.


----------



## lautreamont (Jun 5, 2013)

Με πρόλαβε ο rogne. Ναι, είναι ρεαλιστικά και τα δύο. Εξάλλου και το Trados είναι κάτι σαν «κατεστημένο» στην ελληνική μεταφραστική πραγματικότητα. Προωθείται συστηματικά ως προϊόν από σχολές και εργοδότες και, κατά την άποψή μου, δεν είναι τυχαίο αυτό. Προφανώς κάτι κερδίζουν βραχυπρόθεσμα και μακροπρόθεσμα από τη γενικευμένη χρήση του.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία του παραπάνω σχολίου του/της lautreamont, αναρωτιέμαι για ποιο λόγο δεν επεκτείνεται και το αίτημα που αφορά το κόστος του Trados στο MS Office και στα Windows.


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2013)

Τα Windows δεν τα βρίσκουμε προεγκαταστημένα όταν αγοράζουμε πισί; Κάποτε έτσι γινόταν.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2013)

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να αγοράσεις πισί με προεγκατεστημένο λειτουργικό. Μπορείς να το παραγγείλεις και να σου το φτιάξουν όπως θέλεις, ή και να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου, αν ξέρεις. Εγώ το δικό μου το αγόρασα κομμάτι κομμάτι για να μου κοστίσει λιγότερο και μου το συναρμολόγησε ένας φίλος τεχνικός και αγόρασα και τα Windows ξεχωριστά (ήμουν τυχερή, μου τα είχαν φέρει από το εξωτερικό πολύ φτηνά).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2013)

Πρόσφατα μού έκανε εντύπωση η χαμηλή τιμή ενός καινούργιου υπολογιστή που διαφήμιζε ένα κατάστημα, κι όταν το κοίταξα καλύτερα ήταν επειδή δεν ήταν "προεγκατεστημένα" τα Windows. Εν ολίγοις, όταν είναι προεγκατεστημένα, απλούστατα τα έχουμε ήδη πληρώσει στην τιμή του μηχανήματος. Σιγά μην τα έδιναν δωρεάν.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Εν ολίγοις, όταν είναι προεγκατεστημένα, απλούστατα τα έχουμε ήδη πληρώσει στην τιμή του μηχανήματος. Σιγά μην τα έδιναν δωρεάν.


Ε, ναι, εννοείται, αφού το γράφει και το τιμολόγιο που σου κόβουν εξάλλου. Κι εγώ γι' αυτό το είχα κάνει έτσι, γιατί έτυχε και βρήκα το λειτουργικό σε χαμηλή τιμή.


----------



## rogne (Jun 5, 2013)

@ nickel + Palavra: Φαντάζομαι ότι στόχος σας δεν είναι να παρουσιάσετε πολύ συγκεκριμένα αιτήματα και διεκδικήσεις σαν γραφικότητες άπειρων και κατά βάση παλαβών (έστω και μόνο με τη... γυμναστική). Φαντάζομαι ότι θα θέλατε προπάντων να αναδείξετε πλευρές του ζητήματος που πιθανώς δεν καλύπτονται από την αρχική ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ. Δεν ξέρω λοιπόν κατά πόσο βοηθούν οι αόριστες επικλήσεις της "πείρας" και του "ρεαλισμού" ή οι συνεχείς παραλληλισμοί με ένα κάρο άσχετες δουλειές και τεχνολογίες.

@ sarant: Αν μη τι άλλο, επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος (και μεγαλέμπορος) των Windows στη χώρα δεν είναι μεταφραστική εταιρεία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2013)

rogne said:


> @ nickel + Palavra: Φαντάζομαι ότι στόχος σας δεν είναι να παρουσιάσετε πολύ συγκεκριμένα αιτήματα και διεκδικήσεις σαν γραφικότητες άπειρων και κατά βάση παλαβών (έστω και μόνο με τη... γυμναστική). Φαντάζομαι ότι θα θέλατε προπάντων να αναδείξετε πλευρές του ζητήματος που πιθανώς δεν καλύπτονται από την αρχική ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ. Δεν ξέρω λοιπόν κατά πόσο βοηθούν οι αόριστες επικλήσεις της "πείρας" και του "ρεαλισμού" ή οι συνεχείς παραλληλισμοί με ένα κάρο άσχετες δουλειές και τεχνολογίες.


Κι εγώ φαντάζομαι πως ο στόχος μας είναι να επικεντρωθούμε στα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε από κοινού ως μεταφραστές, να δούμε ποια από αυτά είναι εφικτό να λυθούν με βάση τις σημερινές συνθήκες της αγοράς και ποια όχι, και όχι να κάνουμε _ad hominem_ επιθέσεις και να βάζουμε στο στόμα των άλλων πράγματα που δεν είπαν. Προσωπικά τα ερωτήματα που κάνω τα κάνω επειδή χρησιμοποιώ CAT Tools και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τη λογική πίσω από ορισμένα επιχειρήματα της ανακοίνωσης. Κάνω ερωτήσεις, αλλά μετά τρέχω να μαζέψω την μπάλα από την εξέδρα. Ξανά, λοιπόν: τα 100% matches που προέρχονται από ήδη έτοιμη δουλειά άλλων ανθρώπων πρέπει να τα πληρωθεί ο μεταφραστής, ναι ή όχι; Και γιατί δεν επεκτείνεται το αίτημα και στα Windows/MS Office; Το συγκεκριμένο λειτουργικό και σουίτα εργαλείων είναι κατά κύριο λόγο το μόνο που διδάσκεται σε όλες τις σχολές, του δημοσίου και μη, και που ζητάει και το ελληνικό δημόσιο πιστοποίηση για τη χρήση του και μάλιστα από ιδιωτικές σχολές, είναι ακριβό και δεν είναι το μόνο της αγοράς. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τη λογική του να παραλείπεται αυτό το αίτημα. Αλλά άλλη μπάλα από την εξέδρα δεν τρέχω να φέρω. Ή θα κάνουμε συζήτηση ή να το ξέρω να μην ξαναγράψω.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2013)

Και να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα, γιατί το ξέχασα: η συζήτηση περί του κόστους του Τράντος ξεκίνησε από το ότι ανέφερα παραπάνω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα μεταφραστικά εργαλεία που συνεργάζονται με αυτό και *τουλάχιστον τρία από αυτά είναι δωρεάν.*


----------



## rogne (Jun 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Κι εγώ φαντάζομαι πως ο στόχος μας είναι να επικεντρωθούμε στα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε από κοινού ως μεταφραστές, να δούμε ποια από αυτά είναι εφικτό να λυθούν με βάση τις σημερινές συνθήκες της αγοράς και ποια όχι, και όχι να κάνουμε _ad hominem_ επιθέσεις και να βάζουμε στο στόμα των άλλων πράγματα που δεν είπαν. Προσωπικά τα ερωτήματα που κάνω τα κάνω επειδή χρησιμοποιώ CAT Tools και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τη λογική πίσω από ορισμένα επιχειρήματα της ανακοίνωσης. Κάνω ερωτήσεις, αλλά μετά τρέχω να μαζέψω την μπάλα από την εξέδρα. Ξανά, λοιπόν: τα 100% matches που προέρχονται από ήδη έτοιμη δουλειά άλλων ανθρώπων πρέπει να τα πληρωθεί ο μεταφραστής, ναι ή όχι; Και γιατί δεν επεκτείνεται το αίτημα και στα Windows/MS Office; Το συγκεκριμένο λειτουργικό και σουίτα εργαλείων είναι κατά κύριο λόγο το μόνο που διδάσκεται σε όλες τις σχολές, του δημοσίου και μη, και που ζητάει και το ελληνικό δημόσιο πιστοποίηση για τη χρήση του και μάλιστα από ιδιωτικές σχολές, είναι ακριβό και δεν είναι το μόνο της αγοράς. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τη λογική του να παραλείπεται αυτό το αίτημα. Αλλά άλλη μπάλα από την εξέδρα δεν τρέχω να φέρω. Ή θα κάνουμε συζήτηση ή να το ξέρω να μην ξαναγράψω.



Θες τώρα να σου απαντήσω για τα Windows; Τι ακριβώς; Για το αντίστοιχο των 100% matches εκεί; Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι. Να σου απαντήσω μήπως γιατί ο ΣΜΕΔ δεν στρέφεται ενάντια στην παντοκρατορία της Microsoft, αφού "είναι στην ίδια λογική" και προωθείται από παντού; Και γιατί δεν με ρωτάς και για την Κόκα-Κόλα; Κατά τ' άλλα, εγώ πετάω την μπάλα στην εξέδρα; Δες αμέσως παραπάνω: η μπάλα είναι για μένα εντελώς μέσα στο γήπεδό μας.

Για "έτοιμο κείμενο" έγραψες κάπου νωρίτερα, και σε αυτό σου απάντησα ότι (μάλλον) έχουμε διαφορετική αντίληψη ως προς τον ορισμό του. Η Όλι ήδη τα εξήγησε εκτενώς, πολύ αναλυτικότερα απ' ό,τι θα μπορούσα εγώ. Το εξής απλό θα πω μόνο: προσωπικά δεν θέλω να πληρώνεται κανείς για μετάφραση έτοιμου κειμένου την οποία δεν έχει κάνει, όπως και δεν θέλω να μεταφράζει κανείς τζάμπα (ή σχεδόν τζάμπα) "έτοιμο κείμενο". Το "έτοιμο κείμενο" συχνά δεν είναι έτοιμο κείμενο, ό,τι κι αν λέει επ' αυτού η μία ή η άλλη εταιρεία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2013)

rogne said:


> Θες τώρα να σου απαντήσω για τα Windows; Τι ακριβώς; Για το αντίστοιχο των 100% matches εκεί; Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι. Να σου απαντήσω μήπως γιατί ο ΣΜΕΔ δεν στρέφεται ενάντια στην παντοκρατορία της Microsoft, αφού "είναι στην ίδια λογική" και προωθείται από παντού;


Το ερώτημά μου είναι το εξής: όλοι οι μεταφραστές είναι υποχρεωμένοι να δουλεύουν σε υπολογιστή. Οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν Χ λογισμικό, ή Υ λογισμικό που συνεργάζεται με το Χ λογισμικό. Καθόμαστε τόση ώρα και λέμε τι ακριβό που είναι το Τράντος. Είναι. Το ίδιο είναι όλα τα προγράμματα υπολογιστή, γι' αυτό και κυκλοφόρησαν προγράμματα και λειτουργικό open source που είναι δωρεάν. Άρα η παντοδυναμία της όποιας εταιρείας είναι μόνο μέσα στο μυαλό μας. Θα ήταν καλύτερα αντί να σπαταλάμε κι εγώ κι εσύ την ώρα μας με το να οδυρόμαστε για το πόσο ακριβό είναι το Τράντος και τι δυστυχείς που είμαστε, να αφιερωθούμε στο να διαδώσουμε το νέο: ναι, υπάρχουν και άλλα μεταφραστικά προγράμματα/λειτουργικό/σουίτες *που είναι δωρεάν.*

Αυτό θέλω να δείξω και γι' αυτό ανέφερα τα προγράμματα και το λειτουργικό της Μάικροσοφτ: όπως ξεπερνιέται ο ένας σκόπελος, ξεπερνιέται και ο άλλος. 

Και ναι, εσύ πετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα όταν λες ότι θεωρώ πως το κείμενο γράφτηκε από βλάκες ή πώς το είπες. Ευφυέστατος τρόπος να προκαταλάβεις όποιον διαβάζει. Σχεδόν γκαιμπελικός. 

Πάω να κάνω και καμιά δουλειά.


----------



## rogne (Jun 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Σχεδόν γκαιμπελικός.



Εντελώς γκαιμπελική.


----------



## lautreamont (Jun 5, 2013)

Καμία αντίρρηση. Να διαδώσουμε το νέο ότι υπάρχουν φτηνά ή και δωρεάν μεταφραστικά προγράμματα και έτσι να ακυρώσουμε πρακτικά το μονοπώλιο του Trados. Πάντως ακόμα και αυτή η πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση προέκυψε επειδή ο ΣΜΕΔ μπήκε στη διαδικασία να ρίξει φως σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία.

Σχετικά με το ερώτημα για την πληρωμή των 100% match. Κατά την άποψή μου και βάσει της εμπειρίας μου, τα 100% match είναι μια θολή ιστορία. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις οι μνήμες που στέλνουν τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία είναι από παλαιότερα έργα με παρόμοιο ή σχεδόν παρόμοιο αντικείμενο. Κατά συνέπεια, πολλές φορές τα 100% match είναι λάθος και πολλοί μεταφραστές τα διορθώνουν, δηλαδή τα μεταφράζουν ξανά. *Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις πρέπει να τα πληρωνόμαστε στο ακέραιο. *Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι οι μεταφραστικές εταιρείες είναι διατεθειμένες να το κάνουν. Στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής θα μπορούσαν πολύ απλά να κλειδώνουν τα 100% και έτσι δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει καμία παρέμβαση σε αυτά. Το γεγονός ότι τα αφήνουν ανοιχτά σε παρεμβάσεις σημαίνει ότι καθόλου δεν τους κακοπέφτει να διορθώνονται από τους μεταφραστές και μάλιστα δωρεάν. Θα έλεγα ότι επωφελούνται με τον καλύτερο τρόπο από την επαγγελματική μας διαστροφή, από το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορούμε να βλέπουμε «τέρατα» χωρίς να τα διορθώνουμε, ακόμα κι αν δεν πληρωνόμαστε για αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 5, 2013)

rogne said:


> Ρεαλιστικά είναι αμφότερα, γιατί πρέπει να διαλέξουμε; Αλλιώς δεν χρειάζεται γενικά να διεκδικούμε τίποτα ενάντια στις καθιερωμένες πρακτικές ή τις συνήθειες/συμφωνίες της αγοράς. Απλώς τις δεχόμαστε και... ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω.



Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, θεωρείς ρεαλιστικό να σου πληρώνει ο πελάτης σου ή εργοδότης σου, τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς σου;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2013)

lautreamont said:


> [...] από το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορούμε να βλέπουμε «τέρατα» χωρίς να τα διορθώνουμε, ακόμα κι αν δεν πληρωνόμαστε για αυτό.


Καμία αντίρρηση και γι' αυτό. Να πούμε ωστόσο ότι κάποιες μνήμες περιέχουν κλειδωμένα segments και κάποιες άλλες όχι. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, μπορούμε απλώς να πούμε στον πελάτη ότι αφού δεν το πληρώνει, δεν το κοιτάμε. Δεν θα ήταν κι αυτό μια σωστή διεκδίκηση από την πλευρά του μεταφραστή;


----------



## lautreamont (Jun 5, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Καμία αντίρρηση και γι' αυτό. Να πούμε ωστόσο ότι κάποιες μνήμες περιέχουν κλειδωμένα segments και κάποιες άλλες όχι. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, μπορούμε απλώς να πούμε στον πελάτη ότι αφού δεν το πληρώνει, δεν το κοιτάμε. Δεν θα ήταν κι αυτό μια σωστή διεκδίκηση από την πλευρά του μεταφραστή;



Τα κλειδωμένα segments αποτελούν την εξαίρεση και όχι τον κανόνα στην καθημερινή εργασιακή μας πραγματικότητα.

Ναι, πολύ ωραία διεκδίκηση είναι αυτή και μακάρι να την κάνουμε πράξη. Βλέπετε όμως μετά από πόση συζήτηση καταλήξαμε να συμφωνούμε σε ένα αίτημα και αφού πρώτα κάποιοι σχολιαστές προσπάθησαν να ακυρώσουν ολόκληρο το σκεπτικό του ΣΜΕΔ. Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ όμως είναι ότι μέσα από αυτό το σκεπτικό μπορεί να ανοίξει ο δρόμος για μια σειρά σημαντικών διεκδικήσεων για τους εργαζόμενους μεταφραστές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2013)

lautreamont said:


> Βλέπετε όμως μετά από πόση συζήτηση καταλήξαμε να συμφωνούμε σε ένα αίτημα και αφού πρώτα κάποιοι σχολιαστές προσπάθησαν να ακυρώσουν ολόκληρο το σκεπτικό του ΣΜΕΔ.



Αγαπητέ/Αγαπητή lautreamont

Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να συνοψίσουμε τη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση (και, πιστεύω, να συμφωνήσουμε) σε κάποια πράγματα όπως τα εξής:

(1) Η κυριαρχία ενός συγκεκριμένου μεταφραστικού προγράμματος είναι πρόβλημα, ανάλογο με προβλήματα όπως σε κάθε μονοπωλιακή κατάσταση στην πληροφορική και θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί και να προωθηθεί η αξιοπιστία και η χρηστικότητα άλλων, φτηνότερων ή και δωρεάν προγραμμάτων.

(2) Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος μετάφρασης συνδυάζει τρεις μεταφραστικές εργασίες σε μια: του τελευταίου αναθεωρητή (για τα 100%), του μεταφραστή (για τα κάτω από 70%) και του επιμελητή (για τα ενδιάμεσα ποσοστά συνάφειας). Τα ζητήματα που είναι ανοιχτά για συζήτηση και διεκδικήσεις στην εργασία με τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο δουλειάς είναι:

(α) Η βασική τιμή ανάλογα με την ειδικότητα και τη δυσκολία (ενδεχομένως χρειάζεται λεπτότερη διάκριση ειδικοτήτων επειδή, όπως έδειξαν τα ενδεικτικά στοιχεία που προσκομίστηκαν στη συζήτηση, το μείγμα των τριών ιδιοτήτων είναι διαφορετικό κατά ειδικότητα). Ίσως αρκεί μια βασική τιμή και επάνω της προσαρμόζονται ποσοστά δυσκολίας ή ειδικότητας.

(β) Η αμοιβή του αναθεωρητή (100% match) -- δεν είναι εύλογο να είναι μηδενική αν απαιτείται εγρήγορση και σχολιασμός των χοντρών λαθών, θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο ποσοστό ή κάποιο μπόνους για τους αναθεωρητές ανάλογα με τις πατάτες που εντοπίζουν, καθαρίζοντας τις μνήμες για καλύτερη χρήση στο μέλλον.

(γ) Τα ποσοστά που αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε ιδιότητα.

(3) Το τεχνικό εργαλείο (βλ. _Όλι_) δεν αλλάζει την τελική παραγωγικότητα του μεταφραστή (εδώ θα ήταν ίσως χρήσιμο όμως να ακουστούν και άλλες απόψεις).

Για να μην γίνει κολοκυθιά, η πρακτική συζήτηση απαιτεί συγκέντρωση πολλών στατιστικών στοιχείων από πολλούς χώρους ειδικοτήτων. Εδώ,με την παρουσίαση καλών στατιστικών στοιχείων, θα ήταν ίσως ένα πεδίο όπου θα μπορούσε να δοκιμαστεί η δυνατότητα ειλικρινούς διαλόγου από τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη.

Ξεχνάω κάτι;

Αν, αν λέω, συμφωνούμε (έστω σε έναν μεγάλο βαθμό) στα παραπάνω, μπορώ να σε βεβαιώσω ότι δεν αισθάνομαι να έχουν αλλάξει οι «θέσεις» μου ούτε κατά ένα κόμμα από την αρχή της συζήτησης. Αυτά που ίσως κάποιος θεωρεί αλλαγές, μπορεί να είναι απλώς αποτέλεσμα της κατανόησης από τον διάλογο. Τα παραπάνω είναι αποτέλεσμα της συζήτησης επειδή, μιλώντας για τον εαυτό μου φυσικά, προσπαθώ να συζητώ και να καταλαβαίνω τις απόψεις του άλλου. Δεν σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ πάντα ή τις περισσότερες φορές· αλλά, ως τώρα, τελικά πάντα καταλαβαίνω τι γίνεται.

Εμένα, για παράδειγμα, δεν μου είχε τύχει να μεταφράσω κείμενα με 100% ανοιχτά (μόνο με κλειδωμένα) τμήματα. Είχα, βέβαια, οδηγία να σημειώσω κάποια χοντρή πατάτα αν την έβλεπα, αλλά δεν έτυχε· τουλάχιστον όχι ώστε να με επιβαρύνει περισσότερο από π.χ. σχόλια που μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κάνει κάποιος για τον επόμενο στη γραμμή παραγωγής. Επίσης, δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι η «τεχνική» μετάφραση ενός νομικού κειμένου μπορεί να έχει τόσο διαφορετική σύνθεση από την «τεχνική» μετάφραση ενός εγχειριδίου (όπου τα 100άρια που μου είχαν τύχει ήταν συνήθως κωδικοί, αριθμοί κλπ). Τέλος, δεν γνώριζα καν για την πληθώρα άλλων προγραμμάτων και με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω περισσότερα για τις δυνατότητες και τη διασυνδεσιμότητά τους.

Αν ακόμη δεν συμφωνούμε στα περισσότερα, είμαι πρόθυμος να ακούσω ή να διαβάσω κι άλλο. :)


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 6, 2013)

Α) Ένας υπάλληλος με γνώση ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών (απλές γνώσεις τύπου ECDL) πληρώνεται επιπλέον. Αναγνωρίζεται αυτή η γνώση, όπως το πτυχίο και οι ξένες γλώσσες και πληρώνεται επιπλέον του κατώτατου μισθού. Ίσως πολλοί να μην το γνωρίζουν και να μην το διεκδικούν. Ακόμα και τα Windows δηλαδή πληρώνονται. Υπάρχει επίδομα ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή. 
Β) Η Palavra θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει μια πλάνη που μας οδηγεί όλους να προμηθευόμαστε τα πιο ακριβά λογισμικά της αγοράς και ότι αυτό πρέπει να σπάσει. Όπως είναι καλό να σπάσει αυτή η πλάνη, έτσι πρέπει, ακόμα καλύτερα, να σπάσει η πλάνη ότι ρεαλιστικό είναι το συμφέρον του πιο ισχυρού, δηλαδή των μεταφραστικών γραφείων που θέλουν να κόψουν το κόστος από παντού και να κερδίσουν από παντού. Από τη μια να χρησιμοποιούν προγράμματα που θα αποκρύπτουν μέρος της δουλειάς μας ή ακόμα και ολόκληρες ειδικότητες, όπως αυτή του επιμελητή, και από την άλλη να μας τα πουλάνε με συνεχή πανάκριβα upgrades κάθε τόσο. 
Γ) Άλλη μια πλάνη, είναι η εντύπωση πως ο κάθε μεταφραστής είναι και μια επιχείρηση από μόνος του. Και ότι όλοι είμαστε ίσοι. Θεωρούμε ότι είναι το ίδιο ο μεμονωμένος μεταφραστής και η εταιρεία που του αναθέτει για λογαριασμό πελατών της τις δουλειές. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα όχι μόνο να είμαστε εκμεταλλευόμενοι, αλλά να προμηθευόμαστε οι ίδιοι τα μέσα για την εργασία μας και να αντιμετωπιζόμαστε (αλλά και να βλέπουμε τους εαυτούς μας) σαν επιχειρήσεις ή σαν τα ίδια τα μέσα για τη δουλειά μας και όχι σαν ανθρώπους που είναι πέρα για πέρα ρεαλιστικό να θέλουν να δουλεύουν για να ζουν και όχι να ζουν για να δουλεύουν. Δεν είμαστε προέκταση του Trados θέλω να πιστεύω...
Δ) Ακόμα και αν συνειδητοποιούμε τα παραπάνω, αντί να βάζουμε πρώτα τους εαυτούς μας, δίνουμε προτεραιότητα στους εργοδότες μας. Αφού δεν τους συμφέρει, γιατί να μας πληρώνουν όπως θα έπρεπε; Αφού δεν γίνεται στο εξωτερικό, γιατί να γίνει στην Ελλάδα; Πολλά γίνονται στο εξωτερικό ή ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα που είναι ακόμα χειρότερα από το να μην πληρώνεσαι γιατί δουλεύεις με μεταφραστικές μνήμες. Υπάρχει κόσμος που αναγκάζεται να δουλεύει για ψίχουλα και περιμένει μήπως τον πλακώσει το κτίριο ή γίνει παρανάλωμα ή μήπως τον στήσει ο επιστάτης στον τοίχο με το πιστόλι. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι λογικό και ρεαλιστικό να γενικευτεί, επειδή θα γίνει πιο ανταγωνιστική η οικονομία; Δεν βρίσκω κανέναν ρεαλισμό στο να πιστεύουμε ότι το συμφέρον μας συντάσσεται με το συμφέρον των εργολάβων-μεταφραστικών γραφείων. Το κίνητρό τους είναι το κέρδος τους. Είναι ρεαλιστικό να εξακολουθούμε να γινόμαστε λάστιχα γιατί έτσι τους συμφέρει ή είναι ρεαλιστικό να βάλουμε ένα φρένο και να διεκδικούμε τους όρους ζωής μας;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

cinoiralsax said:


> Β) Η Palavra θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει μια πλάνη που μας οδηγεί όλους να προμηθευόμαστε τα πιο ακριβά λογισμικά της αγοράς και ότι αυτό πρέπει να σπάσει.


Δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει πλάνη. Για μένα, το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο ότι το κείμενο αυτό γράφτηκε από κάποιον που ναι μεν ξέρει τι είναι τα μεταφραστικά εργαλεία αυτού του τύπου, αλλά δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί ή δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί σε αρκετά τακτική βάση ώστε να τα γνωρίζει σε βάθος και να γνωρίζει επίσης ότι υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Χαίρομαι βέβαια που δημοσιεύτηκε το κείμενο στο φόρουμ, γιατί έτσι δόθηκε αφορμή να γίνει αυτή η συζήτηση και να πούμε ότι υπάρχουν και λύσεις που δεν επιβαρύνουν οικονομικά το μεταφραστή που τις χρειάζεται. Περιττό να πω -αλλά το λέω- ότι οι ενημερώσεις είναι δωρεάν και δεν είναι πανάκριβες.

Πάμε τώρα στο δια ταύτα:





cinoiralsax said:


> Α) Ένας υπάλληλος με γνώση ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών (απλές γνώσεις τύπου ECDL) πληρώνεται επιπλέον.



Είναι καλό οι διεκδικήσεις να είναι σαφείς. Εδώ η διεκδίκηση είναι να είναι όλοι οι μεταφραστές μισθωτοί ή να πληρώνεται από τον πελάτη η έξτρα γνώση που έχει ο μεταφραστής σε Χ πράγματα; 

Μιλήσαμε παραπάνω για εργατοώρες. Σε αυτές τις εργατοώρες ο κάθε επαγγελματίας συνυπολογίζει τις γνώσεις και την εξειδίκευσή του και τις χρεώνει έξτρα. 

Υπάρχουν γραφεία που δεν πληρώνουν καλά, τα είπαμε αυτά πολλές φορές. Αντί όμως να το καταγγέλλουμε έτσι γενικόλογα στο διαδίκτυο, γιατί να μην γίνει μια μαύρη λίστα με τα γραφεία που δεν πληρώνουν καλά, και να ενημερωθούν για αυτό όλοι οι συνάδελφοι ώστε να μην συνεργάζονται μαζί τους; Γιατί να μην τονίζεται το παράδειγμα κάποιου που αμείβει καλά τους μεταφραστές του; 




cinoiralsax said:


> Όπως είναι καλό να σπάσει αυτή η πλάνη, έτσι πρέπει, ακόμα καλύτερα, να σπάσει η πλάνη ότι ρεαλιστικό είναι το συμφέρον του πιο ισχυρού, δηλαδή των μεταφραστικών γραφείων που θέλουν να κόψουν το κόστος από παντού και να κερδίσουν από παντού.


Σύμφωνοι, κάποια μεταφραστικά γραφεία είναι κακά. Αλλά θα ξαναρωτήσω κι εσένα όπως έχω ξαναρωτήσει τον rogne στο παρελθόν και απάντηση δεν πήρα: για ποιο λόγο να μην προωθηθεί κάποιου είδους μεταφραστικός συνεταιρισμός και να παίρνει τις δουλειές απευθείας από τον πελάτη; 




cinoiralsax said:


> Δ) Ακόμα και αν συνειδητοποιούμε τα παραπάνω, αντί να βάζουμε πρώτα τους εαυτούς μας, δίνουμε προτεραιότητα στους εργοδότες μας.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά γιατί δίνεις προτεραιότητα στον εργοδότη σου; 



cinoiralsax said:


> Αφού δεν τους συμφέρει, γιατί να μας πληρώνουν όπως θα έπρεπε; Αφού δεν γίνεται στο εξωτερικό, γιατί να γίνει στην Ελλάδα; Πολλά γίνονται στο εξωτερικό ή ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα που είναι ακόμα χειρότερα από το να μην πληρώνεσαι γιατί δουλεύεις με μεταφραστικές μνήμες. Υπάρχει κόσμος που αναγκάζεται να δουλεύει για ψίχουλα και περιμένει μήπως τον πλακώσει το κτίριο ή γίνει παρανάλωμα ή μήπως τον στήσει ο επιστάτης στον τοίχο με το πιστόλι. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι λογικό και ρεαλιστικό να γενικευτεί, επειδή θα γίνει πιο ανταγωνιστική η οικονομία;



Με συγχωρείς, αλλά η γενίκευση εμπεριέχει λογικό άλμα. Μπορείς να δουλεύεις με μνήμες και να μεταφράζεις περισσότερο και πιο εύκολα και να βγάζεις περισσότερα χρήματα γιατί ο όγκος των προς μετάφραση κειμένων γενικώς αυξάνεται, αφού πηγαίνει χέρι χέρι με την πρόοδο της τεχνολογίας, το εμπόριο, την επέκταση των μεγάλων εταιρειών κλπ. Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση, νομίζω ότι με το κείμενο που δημοσιεύτηκε εδώ τίθεται το πρόβλημα σε λάθος βάση. Αντί να γίνει συζήτηση για το πώς μπορεί κανείς να αντιμετωπίσει σήμερα το πρόβλημα του να παίρνει χαμηλές αμοιβές, καθόμαστε και συζητάμε πόσο φταίει το εργαλείο που αυτός ο κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί στη δουλειά του. 


Και τέλος, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω κάτι: χαίρομαι που με όλα αυτά τα κείμενα προκύπτουν γόνιμες συζητήσεις για όλες τις πλευρές, αλλά θα χαιρόμουν περισσότερο ορισμένοι σχολιαστές που συμμετέχουν μόνο σε αυτού του είδους τις συζητήσεις να δείχνουν και έμπρακτα την αλληλεγγύη τους προς τους υπόλοιπους συναδέλφους τους, αφιερώνοντας λίγο από το χρόνο τους στην προσπάθεια να βοηθήσουν και στα γλωσσικά ή άλλα προβλήματα που οι συνάδελφοι καταθέτουν εδώ. Και αλλού, βεβαίως.


----------



## lautreamont (Jun 6, 2013)

Μια απάντηση στον drsiebenmal

_(1) Η κυριαρχία ενός συγκεκριμένου μεταφραστικού προγράμματος είναι πρόβλημα, ανάλογο με προβλήματα όπως σε κάθε μονοπωλιακή κατάσταση στην πληροφορική και θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί και να προωθηθεί η αξιοπιστία και η χρηστικότητα άλλων, φτηνότερων ή και δωρεάν προγραμμάτων._

Το Trados είναι ένα προϊόν πάνω στο οποίο έχει στηθεί μια ολόκληρη αγορά: σεμινάρια, μαθήματα - εκτός βέβαια από την πώληση του ίδιου του προγράμματος και των «αέναων» εκδόσεών του. Σε αυτή την αγορά εμπλέκονται και αποκομίζουν κέρδος μεταφραστικές εταιρείες και σχολές μετάφρασης. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι επίσημος προμηθευτής του Trados στην Ελλάδα είναι μεταφραστική εταιρεία. Πρόκειται δηλαδή για μια κυριαρχία που ξεπερνά ακόμα και αυτή την ίδια τη δουλειά μας. Η προώθηση δωρεάν προγραμμάτων απαιτεί το να πάμε κόντρα σε αυτή την αγορά αλλά και στη νοοτροπία που έχει διαμορφωθεί λόγω αυτής της αγοράς. Στην ουσία θα πρέπει να βρούμε εμείς τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς μας και να τα επιβάλλουμε. Αυτό, κατά την άποψή μου, μπορεί να γίνει μόνο συλλογικά.

_(2) Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος μετάφρασης συνδυάζει τρεις μεταφραστικές εργασίες σε μια: του τελευταίου αναθεωρητή (για τα 100%), του μεταφραστή (για τα κάτω από 70%) και του επιμελητή (για τα ενδιάμεσα ποσοστά συνάφειας). Τα ζητήματα που είναι ανοιχτά για συζήτηση και διεκδικήσεις στην εργασία με τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο δουλειάς είναι:_

Διαφωνώ στο σπάσιμο της δουλειάς του μεταφραστή ανάλογα με τα ποσοστά ομοιότητας. Άλλο μεταφραστής, άλλο αναθεωρητής και άλλο επιμελητής. Όταν αναλαμβάνω μια δουλειά την αναλαμβάνω ως μεταφράστρια και πληρώνομαι ως μεταφράστρια. Προσοχή, δεν υποτιμώ τη δουλειά του αναθεωρητή και του επιμελητή. Ακριβώς το αντίθετο, θεωρώ τη δουλειά του αναθεωρητή και του επιμελητή βασικό συστατικό στοιχείο της συνολικής αλυσίδας παραγωγής της μετάφρασης και γι' αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται από εξειδικευμένους συναδέλφους και να πληρώνεται αναλόγως, δηλαδή ως εξειδικευμένη εργασία. 
Πρέπει να είμαστε πάρα πολύ προσεχτικοί με αυτά τα ζητήματα. Αύριο - μεθαύριο θα μας στέλνουν κείμενα μεταφρασμένα από googletranslate και θα μας λένε ότι το μόνο που χρειάζονται είναι επιμέλεια – υποτιμώντας ταυτόχρονα τόσο τη δουλειά του μεταφραστή όσο και του επιμελητή. Προσωπικά μου έχει συμβεί αυτό στο παρελθόν και έγινα έξαλλη. Δεν πρέπει να υιοθετήσουμε αυτή τη νοοτροπία γιατί οι καλοθελητές είναι ήδη έτοιμοι. 
Οι μεταφραστές μεταφράζουν, οι αναθεωρητές κάνουν αναθεώρηση, οι επιμελητές κάνουν επιμέλεια και οι διορθωτές κάνουν διόρθωση και όλοι μας διεκδικούμε όσο γίνεται καλύτερες συνθήκες εργασίας και καλύτερες αμοιβές.


_(α) Η βασική τιμή ανάλογα με την ειδικότητα και τη δυσκολία (ενδεχομένως χρειάζεται λεπτότερη διάκριση ειδικοτήτων επειδή, όπως έδειξαν τα ενδεικτικά στοιχεία που προσκομίστηκαν στη συζήτηση, το μείγμα των τριών ιδιοτήτων είναι διαφορετικό κατά ειδικότητα). Ίσως αρκεί μια βασική τιμή και επάνω της προσαρμόζονται ποσοστά δυσκολίας ή ειδικότητας._

Βάσει των παραπάνω, η βασική τιμή είναι η βασική τιμή που χρεώνει ο μεταφραστής για μετάφραση.

_(β) Η αμοιβή του αναθεωρητή (100% match) -- δεν είναι εύλογο να είναι μηδενική αν απαιτείται εγρήγορση και σχολιασμός των χοντρών λαθών, θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο ποσοστό ή κάποιο μπόνους για τους αναθεωρητές ανάλογα με τις πατάτες που εντοπίζουν, καθαρίζοντας τις μνήμες για καλύτερη χρήση στο μέλλον._

Εάν ο μεταφραστής *πρέπει *να ελέγξει τα 100% match τότε θα πρέπει να τα πληρωθεί κανονικά ως μεταφραστική εργασία, είτε τα διορθώσει είτε όχι. Νομίζω ότι του αξίζει κάτι τέτοιο εάν «καθαρίσει τις μνήμες για καλύτερη χρήση στο μέλλον». 

_(3) Το τεχνικό εργαλείο (βλ. Όλι) δεν αλλάζει την τελική παραγωγικότητα του μεταφραστή (εδώ θα ήταν ίσως χρήσιμο όμως να ακουστούν και άλλες απόψεις)._

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η χρήση του τεχνικού εργαλείου δεν σημαίνει ότι η μετάφραση γίνεται μηχανικά. Ανάλογα με τη δυσκολία μιας μετάφρασης ή την εμπειρία του μεταφραστή μπορεί να αυξηθεί ή όχι η παραγωγικότητα. Όπως και να ‘χει, πρέπει να κάνεις έρευνα, να μεταφέρεις όσο καλύτερα γίνεται το περιεχόμενο και, το πιο σημαντικό, να μην κάνεις κανένα απολύτως μεταφραστικό λάθος διότι μπορεί να θέσεις σε κίνδυνο ανθρώπινες ζωές (π.χ. εγχειρίδια βιομηχανικών μηχανημάτων ή γεωργικών μηχανημάτων, ιατρικά κείμενα κ.λπ.).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

lautreamont said:


> Η προώθηση δωρεάν προγραμμάτων απαιτεί το να πάμε κόντρα σε αυτή την αγορά αλλά και στη νοοτροπία που έχει διαμορφωθεί λόγω αυτής της αγοράς. Στην ουσία θα πρέπει να βρούμε εμείς τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς μας και να τα επιβάλλουμε. Αυτό, κατά την άποψή μου, μπορεί να γίνει μόνο συλλογικά.


Δηλαδή απαιτείς ένας άνθρωπος που δεν έχει χρήματα να πάρει το Τράντος να το αγοράσει μέχρι να συνεννοηθούμε όλοι μαζί και να επιβάλουμε στην αγορά τη χρήση δωρεάν εργαλείων. Νομίζω ότι είναι ανέφικτο αυτό. Επαναλαμβάνω, για μένα η συζήτηση για την παντοδυναμία του Τράντος δεν έχει νόημα από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν δωρεάν εναλλακτικές.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 6, 2013)

Προς Palavra: Το πρόβλημά σου απέναντι στις προτάσεις του ΣΜΕΔ έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι έχεις μια εμμονή στην ατομική λύση. Οκ, όποιος θέλει να κάνει κολεκτίβες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα αφήσουμε τους υπόλοιπους συναδέλφους μας να γίνονται έρμαια εκμετάλλευσης και δεν θα τους ενημερώσουμε, δεν θα σταθούμε αλληλέγγυοι; Οκ, να χρησιμοποιούμε φτηνότερα μεταφραστικά εργαλεία. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα δίνουμε έμφαση στις κακοτοπιές και στην αισχροκέρδεια; Οκ, να συζητάμε για τις χαμηλές αμοιβές. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα βάλουμε παρωπίδες και δεν θα βλέπουμε *όλους *τους παράγοντες που συμβάλλουν στη μείωση των αμοιβών μας; Οκ, να βοηθάμε τους συναδέλφους με τις γλωσσικές τους απορίες, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα η πρόταση για μια συλλογική απάντηση σε μια διαμορφούμενη κατάσταση εις βάρος μας; Οκ, εγώ προσωπικά μπορεί να μη δίνω προτεραιότητα στον εργοδότη μου. Αλλά όλοι ξέρουμε ότι όταν αντιμετωπίζουμε τους εργοδότες ατομικά, θα καταλήξουμε χωρίς δουλειά. Δεν είναι προσωπική στάση, αλλά συλλογική. Στον ΣΜΕΔ δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε τους εαυτούς μας ως μονάδες που κατέχουν τη γνώση για να τα καταφέρουν ατομικά στη ζούγκλα της αγοράς, αυτό που θέλουμε είναι να πάψει να υφίσταται αυτή η ζούγκλα για όλους και όχι μόνο για τους ¨εκλεκτούς". 

Όσο για τα upgrades... τι να πω. Στο Trados είναι δωρεάν να πας από το 2007 στο 2011;
Όσο για τη μαύρη λίστα... μια επίσκεψη στο σάιτ του ΣΜΕΔ δίνει μια καλή εικόνα για το τι συμβαίνει τόσο στα μεταφραστικά γραφεία όσο και στις εκδόσεις και ελπίζουμε να συνεχιστεί αυτή η δουλειά, με τη βοήθεια όλων των συναδέλφων, συλλογικά. Με τον ΣΜΕΔ πολλοί συνάδελφοι έχουν καταφέρει να πάρουν τα δεδουλευμένα τους από γραφεία και εκδότες, χωρίς να ξοδευτούν σε δικηγόρους. 
Όσο για το αν ο συντάκτης του κειμένου έχει ή δεν έχει εμπειρία στις μεταφραστικές μνήμες, αυτό είναι απλώς κακεντρέχεια απέναντι στους συναδέλφους σου που αγωνίζονται για τη βελτίωση της θέσης όλων. 
Όσο για το λογικό μου άλμα, δες τι έγραφε ο nickel παραπάνω περί διεθνούς κατάστασης και ρεαλισμού. Ίσως πιάσεις το νόημα.


----------



## iraklis (Jun 6, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση, εξάπτει τη ...φαντασία. Φαντάζομαι π.χ. έναν χειρούργο που περνάει από τα παραδοσιακά εργαλεία του χασάπη στη ρομποτική μικρο-χειρουργική. Φαντάζομαι τους συναδέλφους του χειρούργους να λένε "ααα, η εργασία είναι τώρα πιο εύκολη και πιο παραγωγική, πρέπει να πληρωνόμαστε λιγότερο". Ακόμα χειρότερα, φαντάζομαι κάποιους να λένε ότι επειδή την ...κοπτοραπτική την κάνει το ρομπότ και όχι ο χειρούργος σε ποσοστό ...100%, καλό θα είναι να μην πληρώνεται ο ιατρός. Όχι, δεν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης του νοσοκομείου μοναχά που το λέει, αλλά και οι συνάδελφοι του doctor, ακόμα και ο ίδιος ο χειρούργος!

Έχουμε κολλήσει σε μία ιδέα της μετάφρασης ως εργασίας που συνίσταται σε λέξεις και μετριέται με λέξεις, και άρα εφόσον κάποιες λέξεις επαναλαμβάνονται θα πρέπει να μειώνεται η αμοιβή. Πόσο λογικοφανές το επιχείρημα, και πόσο βλακώδες συνάμα! Καταρχήν, η μετάφραση ενός κειμένου δεν είναι μετάφραση ενός συνόλου λέξεων αλλά ενός συνόλου νοημάτων που αντανακλώνται μέσα από λέξεις. Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Κάθε νέα τεχνολογία, σε κάθε πεδίο της παραγωγής, είναι ένα είδος "μνήμης" που διευκολύνει την εργασία. Και τα λεξικά δεν υπήρξαν τίποτε άλλο παρά μία συλλογική "μνήμη" της γλώσσας. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μειώνεται η αμοιβή του μεταφραστή ανάλογα με τη βελτίωση των προσφερόμενων λεξικών; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να είμαστε και ευγνώμονες που, ενώ υπάρχουν τόσα θαυμάσια λεξικά που μας δίνουν ...100% τη σημασία μιας λέξης, εμείς εξακολουθούμε να πληρωνόμαστε για την εργασία μας;

Με άλλα λόγια, καθιστά η αυτοματοποίηση της παραγωγής λογική τη μείωση της αμοιβής; Όχι! Μειώνεται με τα μηχανικά μέσα ο κοινωνικά αναγκαίος χρόνος για να μεταφραστεί ένα κείμενο, αν λάβουμε υπόψη το χρόνο που απαιτείται για την ενσωμάτωση της νέας γνώσης εκ μέρους του μεταφραστή; Όχι! Ίσα ίσα, η χρήση νέων τεχνολογιών πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από αύξηση της αμοιβής, δεδομένης της συνθετότητας των νέων μέσων, της επιπλέον γνώσης που επενδύει ο εργαζόμενος - στη δική μας περίπτωση ο μεταφραστής - αλλά και της ολοένα και πιο σύνθετης πραγματικότητας και της ορολογίας που την εκφράζει.

Τελειώνοντας, δεν με πειράζει αυτή καθεαυτή όλη αυτή η επιχειρηματολογία για την ανάγκη μείωσης της αμοιβής της μεταφραστικής εργασίας που γίνεται με τη βοήθεια μηχανικών μέσων. Πάντα υπήρχε και πάντα θα υπάρχει η στρεβλή συνείδηση που ενσωματώνει λόγο και επιχειρήματα που αντιτίθενται στο συμφέρον της. Με πειράζει όμως που αυτή η στρεβλή συνείδηση περιβάλλεται, εδώ στο φόρουμ και έξω απ' αυτό, από μία αχλή ορθολογικότητας, επιστημοσύνης, expertise, και "κοινού νου". Κι ας μας πηγαίνει ντουγρού πίσω στην εποχή των - εργασιακών - σπηλαίων.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Κάνουμε κύκλους. Ίσα ίσα, για την ενημέρωση των συναδέλφων επιμένω. Εξάλλου, γι' αυτό συμμετέχω και σε δημόσιο φόρουμ. Δεν είπα φυσικά ότι μπαίνει σε δεύτερη μοίρα η όποια διεκδίκηση, αλλά να βοηθάμε και κανέναν άνθρωπο παράλληλα, όχι να σπεύδουμε στα πολιτικά νήματα και να αγνοούμε οτιδήποτε άλλο. 


cinoiralsax said:


> Όσο για τα upgrades... τι να πω. Στο Trados είναι δωρεάν να πας από το 2007 στο 2011;


Μιλάω για τα εργαλεία που είναι δωρεάν. 

Κατά τα λοιπά, καμία κακεντρέχεια. Είπα ότι το κείμενο δεν αναφέρει καν τις εναλλακτικές του Τράντος, δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι κακός για να καταλάβεις την έλλειψη εμπειρίας και/ή σχετικής έρευνας. Όσο για τον αγώνα υπέρ της βελτίωσης της θέσης όλων, δεν είναι μονοπώλιο, ξέρεις, ούτε είναι ωραίο να υπονοείς ότι το κείμενο του ΣΜΕΔ είναι υπεράνω κριτικής και αφού η κριτική γίνεται, τότε εγώ δεν αγωνίζομαι για τη βελτίωση της θέσης των άλλων αλλά εσύ ναι. Ούτε είναι ωραία αυτή η στάση του «αν δεν είσαι μαζί μας είσαι εναντίον μας». 

Αυτά από μένα γι' αυτό το νήμα, νομίζω ότι εξάντλησα τα όσα είχα να πω και έχω αρχίσει και γίνομαι κουραστική.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Jun 6, 2013)

Λες να αγνοούμε την ύπαρξη άλλων εργαλείων; Όταν όμως ο εργοδότης ή ο πελάτης απαιτεί το συγκεκριμένο, πως θα γίνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

Αγαπητή :) lautreamont,

σε ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο που έκανες να εξετάσεις ένα ένα όσα έγραψα και να εντοπίσεις πού συμφωνούμε και πού διαφωνούμε. Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, νομίζω ότι η πιο σημαντική διαφωνία σου είναι στη δομή και την κατανομή της εργασίας μεταξύ μεταφραστών, επιμελητών και αναθεωρητών. Επειδή δεν θέλω να στενοχωρώ τον φίλο rogne :) με παραδείγματα όπως αυτά που έβαλα νωρίτερα για τους μαγείρους και τους μεταφραστικούς υποχώρους, θα περιοριστώ μόνο στη συγκεκριμένη δική σου παράγραφο.



lautreamont said:


> Διαφωνώ στο σπάσιμο της δουλειάς του μεταφραστή ανάλογα με τα ποσοστά ομοιότητας. Άλλο μεταφραστής, άλλο αναθεωρητής και άλλο επιμελητής. Όταν αναλαμβάνω μια δουλειά την αναλαμβάνω ως μεταφράστρια και πληρώνομαι ως μεταφράστρια. Προσοχή, δεν υποτιμώ τη δουλειά του αναθεωρητή και του επιμελητή. Ακριβώς το αντίθετο, θεωρώ τη δουλειά του αναθεωρητή και του επιμελητή βασικό συστατικό στοιχείο της συνολικής αλυσίδας παραγωγής της μετάφρασης και γι' αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται από εξειδικευμένους συναδέλφους και να πληρώνεται αναλόγως, δηλαδή ως εξειδικευμένη εργασία.


Κατανοώ απόλυτα το επιχείρημα αυτό. Κι εγώ, από τον χώρο του βιβλίου προέρχομαι, αν και περισσότερο από το τεχνικό κείμενο. Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, πρακτικά δεν διαφωνείς με ένα σύστημα όπου τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία δίνουν πρώτα στον μεταφραστή να μεταφράσει αυτά που θέλουν να αναθέσουν (τα <70% match, όπως τα λένε) και του λένε να μην κάνει τίποτε άλλο, γιατί _δεν θα το πληρωθεί_ (η αμοιβή είναι η τιμή βάσης)· μετά να πάρουν το αποτέλεσμα της μετάφρασης, να κλειδώσουν τα <70% και τα 100% και να πουν στον ίδιο ή σε άλλον μεταφραστή να μεταφράσει όσα είναι ξεκλείδωτα (και του λένε και εκείνου ότι η συγκεκριμένη τιμή είναι τόσο % της βασικής) και μετά, _αν θέλουν_ να δει κάποιος και να διορθώσει τα «100%», να κλειδώσουν τα υπόλοιπα ως τότε μεταφρασμένα και να τα δώσουν σε τρίτον (ή σε κάποιον από τους άλλους δύο μεταφραστές) και να του πουν «θέλω να τα κοιτάξεις γρήγορα και για όποια διορθώσεις η αμοιβή θα είναι τόσο» (άλλη αμοιβή, πάλι επί της βασικής, αλλά μικρότερο ποσοστό --ψάχνουμε να βρούμε ποιο είναι το δίκαιο).

Στη συνέχεια, όλο αυτό το μεταφρασμένο να το πάρει ο αναθεωρητής.



lautreamont said:


> Πρέπει να είμαστε πάρα πολύ προσεχτικοί με αυτά τα ζητήματα. Αύριο - μεθαύριο θα μας στέλνουν κείμενα μεταφρασμένα από googletranslate και θα μας λένε ότι το μόνο που χρειάζονται είναι επιμέλεια – υποτιμώντας ταυτόχρονα τόσο τη δουλειά του μεταφραστή όσο και του επιμελητή. Προσωπικά μου έχει συμβεί αυτό στο παρελθόν και έγινα έξαλλη. Δεν πρέπει να υιοθετήσουμε αυτή τη νοοτροπία γιατί οι καλοθελητές είναι ήδη έτοιμοι.


 Κι εμένα μου έχει συμβεί ήδη και, δυστυχώς, θα το βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας και θα συμβαίνει όλο και περισσότερο. Η γνώμη μου ότι η προσωπική μας διασφάλιση είναι μέσα από διαδικασίες ποιοτικού ελέγχου, αλλά αυτό οφείλεται ίσως στην προέλευσή μου από τα τεχνικά και δεν επιμένω να γίνει δεκτή αυτή η άποψη.



lautreamont said:


> Οι μεταφραστές μεταφράζουν, οι αναθεωρητές κάνουν αναθεώρηση, οι επιμελητές κάνουν επιμέλεια και οι διορθωτές κάνουν διόρθωση...


Σε πολλούς επαγγελματικούς χώρους και υποχώρους οι διακρίσεις των ειδικοτήτων μεταβάλλονται ραγδαια. Όχι μόνο στη μετάφραση. Και όχι μόνο κάθετα αλλά και οριζόντια. Αλλά είπα να μην πάω πάλι στους μαγείρους. :)



lautreamont said:


> ...και όλοι μας διεκδικούμε όσο γίνεται καλύτερες συνθήκες εργασίας και καλύτερες αμοιβές.


Έτσι ακριβώς!


----------



## Dimi (Jun 6, 2013)

Δεν ζητείται μόνο ένα πρόγραμμα, εγώ δουλεύω με 10-15 προγράμματα, 5 online, τα άλλα παρέχονται δωρεάν. Το κόστος μου για τα προγράμματα της δουλειάς μου ανέρχεται σε 40 ευρώ ετησίως περίπου. Η συνδομή στην Greenpeace είναι 50. Επίσης θα πω μια λέξη. XLIFF. Και επειδή δεν γνωρίζετε την ιστορική εξέλιξη των προγραμμάτων (τα πρώτα γράφηκαν σε DOS, δεν ανακαλύψαμε ξαφνικά τον τροχό), ενημερώνω ότι το κυρίαρχο προϊόν δημιουργήθηκε για μεταφραστές, επιλέχθηκε από μεταφραστές, χρησιμοποιήθηκε από μεταφραστές και τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2005 πολλές εταιρείες ούτε απαιτούσαν τη χρήση του ούτε το χρησιμοποιούσαν εσωτερικά. Απλά παγιώθηκε μια τακτική που ξεκίνησαν οι.... μεταφραστές. Μήπως έσκαβαν το λάκο τους στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1990; Ίσως ναι, ίσως όχι. Αλλά ας έχουμε μια σφαιρική αντίληψη των θεμάτων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

Καλως όρισες, Ηρακλή και με ενδιαφέρον κείμενο. Όμως, αν μου επιτρέπεις, αυτό...



iraklis said:


> Τελειώνοντας, δεν με πειράζει αυτή καθεαυτή όλη αυτή η επιχειρηματολογία για την *ανάγκη μείωσης* της αμοιβής της μεταφραστικής εργασίας που γίνεται με τη βοήθεια μηχανικών μέσων.



....είναι μια άδικη και, θα έλεγα ίσως λανθασμένη απλούστευση για το ρεζουμέ της συζήτησης. Κτγμ, το θέμα είναι η συγκεκριμένη στόχευση σε πράγματα εφικτά και πρακτικά. Τα μηχανικά μέσα αλλάζουν (για όλους τους παίκτες) το περιβάλλον που εργαζόμαστε. Δημιουργούν νέες θέσεις για όλους τους παίκτες. Οι διεκδικήσεις πρέπει να έχουν συνάφεια με το περιβάλλον που δημιουργείται. Δεν αρκεί η μεταφορά παραδείγματος από γνωστούς χώρους, χρειάζεται και η γνώση και κατανόηση του νέου πεδίου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

Ηρακλή (και όχι μόνο), έχεις αντιληφθεί ότι μιλάς σε μεταφραστές, σε συναδέλφους που δεν έχουν κάποια διαστροφή να θέλουν κάτι λιγότερο καλό για τους μεταφραστές απ’ ό,τι εσύ; Ότι προσπαθούν όλοι οι συζητητές εδώ να βρουν τις καλύτερες λύσεις και ότι μπορεί να διαφέρουμε στις θεωρήσεις των πραγμάτων αλλά όχι στους τελικούς στόχους; Έχεις καταλάβει ότι οι ιδιοκτήτες της Λεξιλογίας δεν εκπροσωπούμε συμφέροντα αλλά απλώς είμαστε μια μεγάλη παρέα με αλληλοεκτίμηση και την τύχη να περνάμε καλά όταν βρισκόμαστε μαζί, είτε διαδικτυακά είτε σε απόσταση αναπνοής; Ξέρεις ποια είναι η προσφορά του καθενός μας για τη μετάφραση και το μεταφραστή; Κυρίως η εθελοντική και η ανιδιοτελής;

Την επόμενη φορά που θα γράψεις εδώ, θα σε παρακαλέσω να γράψεις χωρίς ειρωνείες και με σεβασμό για αυτό που κάνουμε, έχουμε κάνει και επιδιώκουμε όλοι μας. Και το αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν μπορείτε να αφήσετε απέξω τις παραταξιακές σας πεποιθήσεις, αλλά μην τις αφήνετε να σας κάνουν λιγότερο ανθρώπινους.

Επίσης, Ηρακλή, θα πω ότι η επιχειρηματολογία σου είναι έωλη μόνο όταν θα είμαι έτοιμος να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ — είναι πάντως. Προς το παρόν, πρέπει να βγάλω το ψωμάκι μου. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο μας έχει στοιχίσει σε ώρες αυτή η αδιέξοδη συζήτηση. Άντε να ανοίξετε και κανένα γλωσσικό νήμα τώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2013)

Διάβασα ως τώρα αρκετά για την παντοδυναμία και κυριαρχία του Trados και πώς σχολές και σεμινάρια στήνονται αποκλειστικά πάνω σ' αυτό και πώς η εταιρεία που το βγάζει εκμεταλλεύεται την κατάσταση, βγάζοντας νέες εκδόσεις που δεν είναι δωρεάν.

Λοιπόν, το Trados δεν ξέρω πώς δουλεύει ούτε ξέρω πόσο καλό πρόγραμμα είναι, ξέρω όμως καλά ότι ένα πρόγραμμα παίρνει αυτήν την θέση στην αγορά, με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτή -σχολές, σεμινάρια, προώθηση- όταν γίνεται δημοφιλές. Δημοφιλή γίνονται τα προγράμματα που είναι πολύ καλά, λειτουργικά και προσφέρουν πολλές δυνατότητες. Δεν είναι ότι οι σχολές αποφάσισαν να συνωμοτήσουν για να προωθήσουν το πρόγραμμα, είναι ότι συμπεριλαμβάνουν το πρόγραμμα στις σπουδές τους γιατί είναι δημοφιλές και πολύ καλό.

Αυτό μού λέει η εμπειρία μου, τουλάχιστον. Το ίδιο πράγμα συμβαίνει με το Photoshop στα γραφιστικά επαγγέλματα και με το Autocad στα σχεδιαστικά. Μάλιστα, αν πιάσω το Autocad, κοστίζει περίπου 5 χιλιάρικα και η Autodesk βγάζει νέα έκδοση κάθε χρόνο, την τελευταία δεκαετία. Δεν υπερβάλλω, από το 2003 μέχρι σήμερα έχουν βγει 11 εκδόσεις του Autocad. Κάθε τρία χρόνια, μάλιστα, καταργείται το forward compatibility γιατί αλλάζουν το φορμάτ (χωρίς απολύτως κανέναν λόγο). Υπάρχουν βέβαια εναλλακτικά, εμπορικά προγράμματα, αλλά κοστίζουν πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια λεφτά.

Από εκεί και πέρα, ο κάθε επαγγελματίας διαλέγει την πορεία του. Ούτε μπορεί να απαιτήσει από την εταιρεία να του προσφέρει δωρεάν νέες εκδόσεις ούτε να του αγοράσει το πρόγραμμα ο πελάτης ή εργοδότης. Έχει την επιλογή να κάνει μόνος του την επένδυση ή να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο από τα δωρεάν, εναλλακτικά προγράμματα. Δεν υπάρχει συλλογικός τρόπος να γίνεται αυτό. Ο κάθε επαγγελματίας φροντίζει να είναι ενημερωμένος για τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς του, για το τι γίνεται στο επάγγελμά του, ποιοι μπορούν να τον βοηθήσουν, με ποιον τρόπο, κτλ.

Σήμερα μπορεί κανείς να βρει ό,τι θέλει στο Ίντερνετ και μάλιστα θυμάμαι πολύ καλά στην ομιλία της συνάντησης για την μετάφραση να λέγεται ακριβώς αυτό, δηλαδή ότι για κάθε δουλειά που θέλουμε να κάνουμε, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα υπάρχει ήδη έτοιμο πρόγραμμα και πολλές φορές δωρεάν, ακόμη κι αν δεν το γνωρίζουμε. Αρκεί λίγο ψάξιμο ή ερώτηση σε κάποιο φόρουμ που ασχολείται με τον τομέα -καλή ώρα. Κι εμένα με χαλάει που το Autocad Civil 3D κάνει 6500 ευρώ (5 χιλιάδες για upgrade από την προηγούμενη έκδοση) αλλά βολεύομαι με εναλλακτικά, γιατί το κόστος του είναι απαγορευτικό, ειδικά σήμερα.


----------



## louisa30 (Jun 6, 2013)

Διαβάζω εδώ και μέρες αυτό το νήμα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη. Οι απόψεις που ακούγονται μου φαίνονται κάποιες φορές εκτός πραγματικότητας. Ίσως οι μεταφραστές να επέλεξαν να δημιουργήσουν προγράμματα μεταφραστικών μνημών αλλά σίγουρα δεν ευθύνονται οι ίδιοι για εκμετάλλευση αυτών των προγραμμάτων με τρόπο που να μειώνει την αμοιβή τους στο μισό. Δεν έσκαβαν το λάκκο τους λοιπόν όταν προωθούσαν την εργασία τους και βελτίωναν τις συνθήκες τους. Απλά όπως συνήθως βρέθηκε ο τρόπος από τις εταιρείες να αποκτήσουν και να χειριστούν την αγορά έτσι ώστε να τρέψουν προς όφελός τους τα προγράμματα αυτά. Επίσης μου είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβω γιατί η προσπάθεια κάποιων ανθρώπων να βελτιώσουν τις συνθήκες εργασίας τους αντιμετωπίζεται σαν παραλογισμός. Ναι εγώ θέλω ο εργοδότης να μου πληρώνει ένα πανάκριβο πρόγραμμα το οποίο απαιτεί να έχω (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση γιατί δουλεύω με μεταφραστικά γραφεία και όλοι ζητούν πλέον το Trados). Πράγματι δεν είναι τακτική της αγοράς να έχω αυτή την αξίωση αλλά αυτό δεν την κάνει λάθος. Ήδη με βάση τα κριτήρια της αγοράς ούτε η ασφάλιση των εργαζομένων είναι υποχρέωση των εργοδοτών. Ένα επιβεβλημένο νομικό καθεστώς όμως όπως οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες δεν είναι απαραίτητα και σωστό ούτε δίκαιο. Οπότε ας μην μιλάμε για πρακτικές της αγοράς και για παγκόσμιες πρακτικές, γιατί αυτές οι έννοιες είναι ρευστές και μπορεί να αλλάξουν προς το χειρότερο ή το καλύτερο ανάλογα με τις αντικρουόμενες δυνάμεις. Παντού υπάρχει σύγκρουση συμφερόντων και θα πρέπει σε όλα τα επίπεδα να διεκδικούμε για τη βελτίωση της δουλειάς μας. Θεωρώ ότι σε κάποιο βαθμό οι μεταφραστικές μνήμες κάνουν κακό στην ποιότητα της μετάφρασης. Σίγουρα ωφελούν στην ταχύτητα και την ομοιογένεια αλλά δημιουργούν την έννοια της μονοσήμαντης μετάφρασης που δεν ελέγχεται ποτέ και οδηγούν στην αυτοματοποίησή της. Ακόμα και για τεχνικά κείμενα ο ίδιος όρος δεν είναι πάντα ο ίδιος (σίγουρα όχι για τα νομικά τα οποία δουλεύω). Αυτή η σιγουριά της εμφάνισης πάντα του ίδιου όρου μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε μεγάλα λάθη και θεωρώ ότι μειώνει και την αντίληψη και εγρήγορση του μεταφραστή με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Και ένα τελευταίο σχόλιο σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα διάβασα ολόκληρα κατεβατά για την ιδιοκτησία αυτού του forum που ανήκει σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα και τις ευθύνες που αυτή έχει βάσει εξόδων και άλλων λειτουργικών θεμάτων, οπότε δεν είμαστε όλοι ακριβώς μία μεγάλη παρέα...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

louisa30 said:


> Και ένα τελευταίο σχόλιο σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα διάβασα ολόκληρα κατεβατά για την ιδιοκτησία αυτού του forum που ανήκει σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα και τις ευθύνες που αυτή έχει βάσει εξόδων και άλλων λειτουργικών θεμάτων, οπότε δεν είμαστε όλοι ακριβώς μία μεγάλη παρέα...


Αν έχεις να πεις κάτι,πες το ξεκάθαρα και να μην αφήνεις υποννοούμενα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 6, 2013)

Ρε, για δες κίνηση που έχει σήμερα το φόρουμ! Έχουν τρελαθεί τα μηχανάκια.

Πού είσαστε, ρε συνάδελφοι, όταν χρειαζόμαστε έμπρακτη βοήθεια; Πού είσαστε όταν πέφτουν οι χρηστικές ερωτήσεις σαν το χαλάζι και σκίζονται οι ίδιοι και οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι να δίνουν τα φώτα τους, αφήνοντας στην άκρη τη δουλειά και το μεροκάματό τους;
Όταν ολοκληρώσετε την επαναστατική σας γυμναστική, δείξτε λίγο και έμπρακτα την αλληλεγγύη σας στους συναδέλφους, γιατί μέχρι τώρα εδώ μέσα μόνο παχιά λόγια του αέρα έχω διαβάσει από όσους σκίζουν τα ρούχα τους. Λυπηθείτε μας, τόση επαναστατικότητα μάς έπεσε βαριά στο στομάχι.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

Προς Louisa30: Να αγιάσει το στόμα σου, σε σχέση με τα κουσούρια της δουλειάς με μεταφραστικές μνήμες. Αναγνωρίζω αυτά που λες για ταχύτητα και ομοιογένεια, αλλά έχω βρει όχι λίγα λάθη που οφείλονται στη χρήση μεταφραστικών μνημών -ίσως το πιο αστείο ήταν όταν, στην Επίσημη Εφημερίδα της ΕΕ, σε κατάλογο χωρών, αντί για Τουρκία μπήκε Κρέας γαλοπούλας. 

Και η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι η συνεχής χρήση μνημών θα στομώνει την οξύτητα του μεταφραστή, αλλά δεν έχω στοιχεία πάνω σ' αυτό. Αν είχα παιδιά που έκαναν αυτή τη δουλειά, θα τα συμβούλευα μία στο τόσο να μεταφράζουν και κάτι άλλο, π.χ. ένα διήγημα, έστω και δωρεάν, για να μη χάσουν τη γκάμα τους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

Λουίζα, έχεις βάλεις πολλά ωραία θέματα στην τοποθέτησή σου και, αν θα βρω καιρό, θέλω να αυτονομήσω κάποια (π.χ. τα καλά και τα κακά των μεταφραστικών μνημών).

Δύο σύντομες διευκρινίσεις: η προσωπική μου διαφωνία με κάποια πράγματα είναι επειδή δεν ενθουσιάζομαι όταν γίνονται αγώνες για λάθος επιδιώξεις ή επιδιώξεις όπου υπάρχουν λιγότερες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας. Μπορείτε να με κατηγορήσετε για ποσιμπιλισμό (όρο που έμαθα τελευταία). Αλλά είμαι πολύ μεγάλος για να περιμένω να δω αγώνες με στόχο να γίνει το 100% ας πούμε 85%.



louisa30 said:


> Και ένα τελευταίο σχόλιο σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα διάβασα ολόκληρα κατεβατά για την ιδιοκτησία αυτού του forum που ανήκει σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα και τις ευθύνες που αυτή έχει βάσει εξόδων και άλλων λειτουργικών θεμάτων, οπότε δεν είμαστε όλοι ακριβώς μία μεγάλη παρέα...



Όχι, πότε είπαμε ότι είμαστε όλοι μια μεγάλη παρέα; Αλλά είμαστε μια μικρή παρέα που περνάμε πολύ καλά όταν βρισκόμαστε και από κοντά. Έλα κι εσύ και θα καλοπεράσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

Χε χε, συνονόματε (#96), βλέπω ότι συμπέσαμε στην επισήμανση. Μόνο που το παράδειγμα που δίνεις έχει να κάνει με μηχανική μετάφραση.



> Και η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι η συνεχής χρήση μνημών θα στομώνει την οξύτητα του μεταφραστή, αλλά δεν έχω στοιχεία πάνω σ' αυτό. Αν είχα παιδιά που έκαναν αυτή τη δουλειά, θα τα συμβούλευα μία στο τόσο να μεταφράζουν και κάτι άλλο, π.χ. ένα διήγημα, έστω και δωρεάν, για να μη χάσουν τη γκάμα τους.



Αυτό θυμήσου να το ξαναπούμε σε άλλο νήμα, μη χαθεί εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

Όχι, δεν έχει να κάνει με μηχανική μετάφραση -εκτός αν ξέρεις κάτι που δεν ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

@sarant:
Το να μεταφραστεί η λέξη Turkey σε κατάλογο χωρών σε «Κρέας γαλοπούλας» οφείλεται στην αξιοποίηση μιας μεταφραστικής μνήμης που περιορίζεται σε αυτή την αντιστοιχία, αλλά η διαδικασία που άφησε το οικτρό αποτέλεσμα είναι μηχανική μετάφραση. Οι μεταφραστικές μνήμες δεν ευθύνονται για αυτό το λάθος, όπως δεν ευθύνονται τα λεξικά αν πάει ο μεταφραστής και διαλέξει τη μία σημασία αντί της άλλης.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2013)

Ε, ναι, όταν η επιλογή της μετάφρασης μιας ξεκάρφωτης λέξης γίνεται από το λογισμικό, αυτό είναι ο ορισμός της μηχανικής μετάφρασης.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 6, 2013)

sarant said:


> Και η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι η συνεχής χρήση μνημών θα στομώνει την οξύτητα του μεταφραστή, αλλά δεν έχω στοιχεία πάνω σ' αυτό. Αν είχα παιδιά που έκαναν αυτή τη δουλειά, θα τα συμβούλευα μία στο τόσο να μεταφράζουν και κάτι άλλο, π.χ. ένα διήγημα, έστω και δωρεάν, για να μη χάσουν τη γκάμα τους.


Εννοείς να μεταφράζουν δωρεάν ένα πχ διήγημα το οποίο θα τυπώνεται και θα εκδίδεται;


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά "μηχανική" σημαίνει επισης "με μεταφραστήρι".
Η διαδικασία που έφερε το οικτρό αποτέλεσμα είναι η απροσεξία του μεταφραστή στα 100% μάτσις. Κάτι σαν αυτούς που σκοτώνονται στις ευθείες των αουτοστραντών (άλαμου).


----------



## lautreamont (Jun 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> @sarant:
> Το να μεταφραστεί η λέξη Turkey σε κατάλογο χωρών σε «Κρέας γαλοπούλας» οφείλεται στην αξιοποίηση μιας μεταφραστικής μνήμης που περιορίζεται σε αυτή την αντιστοιχία, αλλά η διαδικασία που άφησε το οικτρό αποτέλεσμα είναι μηχανική μετάφραση. Οι μεταφραστικές μνήμες δεν ευθύνονται για αυτό το λάθος, όπως δεν ευθύνονται τα λεξικά αν πάει ο μεταφραστής και διαλέξει τη μία σημασία αντί της άλλης.



Μπορεί όμως να ισχύει και κάτι άλλο. Το «κρέας γαλοπούλας» να είναι το 100% match της μνήμης. Ο μεταφραστής δεν μπήκε στη διαδικασία να το ελέγξει και καλά έκανε διότι απλούστατα δεν το πληρώνεται. Οι επιμελητές είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση σε τέτοιου είδους μεταφράσεις με μεταφραστικές μνήμες (γιατί να πληρώνει ο εργοδότης «τζάμπα λεφτά») οπότε το «κρέας γαλοπούλας» έμεινε όπως ήταν.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 6, 2013)

Ρώτησα κάτι και απαιτώ απάντηση:

Να μεταφράζουν δωρεάν διήγημα το οποίο θα τυπώνεται και θα εκδίδεται;


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εννοείς να μεταφράζουν δωρεάν ένα πχ διήγημα το οποίο θα τυπώνεται και θα εκδίδεται;




Που θα το ανεβάζουν σε σάιτ, που θα μπαίνει σε εκδόσεις συλλογικοτήτων ή σε λογοτεχνικά περιοδικά (τα οποία, ωζγνωστόν, δεν αμείβουν κανέναν συνεργάτη) κτλ. Αν είχα παιδιά στο επάγγελμα, θα τους έδινα και συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

lautreamont said:


> Οι επιμελητές είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση σε τέτοιου είδους μεταφράσεις με μεταφραστικές μνήμες (γιατί να πληρώνει ο εργοδότης «τζάμπα λεφτά») οπότε το «κρέας γαλοπούλας» έμεινε όπως ήταν.



Κάνατε κάποια συζήτηση για το 100%, με την οποία συμφωνώ. Πάντως, διεθνώς υπάρχουν γραφεία και μεταφραστές που «μεταφράζουν» το «100%» σε κακό αποτέλεσμα όπως και γραφεία και μεταφραστές που το μεταφράζουν σε καλό αποτέλεσμα. Δεν ορίζεται αυτό από τη διαπραγμάτευση του 100% αλλά από τις *τιμές βάσης* και τον *επαγγελματισμό* του γραφείου και του μεταφραστή. Δυστυχώς, η αγορά θέλει και επιτρέπει να υπάρχουν και οι καλοπληρωμένοι επαγγελματίες και οι κακοπληρωμένοι προχειρογράφοι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

louisa30 said:


> Και ένα τελευταίο σχόλιο σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα διάβασα ολόκληρα κατεβατά για την ιδιοκτησία αυτού του forum που ανήκει σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα και τις ευθύνες που αυτή έχει βάσει εξόδων και άλλων λειτουργικών θεμάτων, οπότε δεν είμαστε όλοι ακριβώς μία μεγάλη παρέα...





Palavra said:


> Αν έχεις να πεις κάτι,πες το ξεκάθαρα και να μην αφήνεις υποννοούμενα.


Λοιπόν;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 6, 2013)

> Που θα το ανεβάζουν σε σάιτ, που θα μπαίνει σε εκδόσεις συλλογικοτήτων ή σε λογοτεχνικά περιοδικά (τα οποία, ωζγνωστόν, δεν αμείβουν κανέναν συνεργάτη) κτλ. Αν είχα παιδιά στο επάγγελμα, θα τους έδινα και συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις.



Αν τα παιδιά σου είχαν την πολυτέλεια να μεταφράζουν από χόμπι, με γεια τους με χαρά τους.
Υπάρχουν όμως επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές που μεταφράζουν για τον επιούσιο. Που δεν ρίχνουν τις τιμές τους για να μη χαλάσουν την πιάτσα, που παλεύουν και γι' αυτούς που τις ρίχνουν _παρόλο που χαλάνε την πιάτσα,_ που πληρώνουν εισφορές από την τσέπη τους, που, που, που...

Στα παιδιά σου κάνε όσες προτάσεις θέλεις. Και μετά κάνε και την αυτοκριτική σου.
Γιατί, ωζγνωστόν, εκτός από τις μνήμες και τα Τράντος που έχει γίνει της τρελής τόσα ποστ τώρα, υπάρχουν κι εκείνοι οι μεταφραστές που δουλεύουν σκυλίσια και κάθε τους δουλειά είναι σαν να είναι η πρώτη.
Και αυτοί δεν δουλεύουν για την ψυχή του παππού τους αλλά για το μεροκάματο. Που δεν είναι ούτε σίγουρο ούτε εξασφαλισμένο. Ούτε, πολύ περισσότερο, μισθός που πέφτει βρέξει-χιονίσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

lautreamont said:


> Μπορεί όμως να ισχύει και κάτι άλλο. Το «κρέας γαλοπούλας» να είναι το 100% match της μνήμης. Ο μεταφραστής δεν μπήκε στη διαδικασία να το ελέγξει και καλά έκανε διότι απλούστατα δεν το πληρώνεται. Οι επιμελητές είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση σε τέτοιου είδους μεταφράσεις με μεταφραστικές μνήμες (γιατί να πληρώνει ο εργοδότης «τζάμπα λεφτά») οπότε το «κρέας γαλοπούλας» έμεινε όπως ήταν.



Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η αρχική ιστορία και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η πιο πάνω παρατήρηση. Ο sarant ίσως μπορεί να προσφέρει και άλλα χρήσιμα ντεσού της ιστορίας. Ήταν άραγε έμμισθος, εσωτερικός, ο μεταφραστής (οπότε έπρεπε να το έχει κοιτάξει εκτός αν είχε ρητή εντολή να μην) ή εξωτερικός «μπλοκάκης»; Από όσο ξέρω, η ΕΕ έχει ποιοτικούς ελέγχους στο μεταφραστικό της. Έγινε κάποια έρευνα πώς ξέφυγε αυτή η πατάτα και αν ναι, ποια συμπεράσματα βγήκαν; Ο εργοδότης (ΕΕ) σε τι συμπέρασμα κατέληξε ως προς την πολιτική για τα 100% match της μνήμης; Πήρε απόφαση να πληρώνει στο εξής, αποφάσισε να το τζογάρει, αποφάσισε να βελτιώσει τις μνήμες, αδιαφόρησε;


----------



## Dimi (Jun 6, 2013)

Πραγματικά δεν θέλω να συμμετάσχω σε αυτή την εξωπραγματική συζήτηση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αφήσω, 1 φορά ακόμα και βγαίνω. Διάβασα καλά ή μόλις κατηγορήθηκαν τα εργαλεία για τη μεταφραστική μακροπρόθεσμη δεινότητα του μεταφραστή; Το εργαλείο φταίει για την κακή του χρήση και την αδυναμία κάποιου που θέλει να λέγεται επαγγελματίας να ακονίζει τις γλωσσικές του ικανότητες;


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

Το πρόβλημα αυτό υπήρχε από παλιά με τις κολωνακιώτισσες δεσποινίδες που μεταφράζανε τζάμπα τα γαλλικά μυθιστορήματα με μόνη αξίωση να δουν (στο περιοδικό ή ακόμα και σε βιβλίο) το όνομά τους (και συνήθως μόνο το όνομά τους: Μετάφρασις υπό Δίδος Anne, χωρίς επώνυμο).

Μάλλον δεν διάβασες και τόσο προσεχτικά τι έγραψα. Τα υποθετικά παιδιά μου, που θα έβγαζαν τον επιούσιο μεταφράζοντας με Τράντος, θα τα συμβούλευα μία στο τόσο, π.χ. μια φορά το δίμηνο, ή και πιο σπάνια, να μεταφράζουν ένα διήγημα ή κάτι άλλο διαφορετικό, ένα άρθρο, ίσως ένα ποίημα. 

Εδώ που τα λέμε, την ίδια συμβουλή δίνω και τώρα, σε όποιον μεταφράζει μόνο από ένα είδος, με βάση την πείρα που έχω αποχτήσει στο επάγγελμα. Δεν νομίζω ότι τρεις σελίδες αφιλόκερδης προσφοράς κάθε δίμηνο ή τρεις σελίδες πειραματικής ενασχόλησης (σε σάιτ) χαλάνε την πιάτσα. Αλλιώς και η συμμετοχή σε φόρουμ, που είναι αφιλόκερδη, χαλάει την πιάτσα όσων το κάνουν επί πληρωμή (και υπάρχουν). 

Ούτε θεωρώ σωστό να απομονώσεις μια φράση από ένα ευρύτερο σχόλιο και να κάνεις προσωπική επίθεση. Θεωρώ ότι αυτό είναι σοβαρό ατόπημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

Dimi said:


> 1 φορά ακόμα και βγαίνω.


Dimi, σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, αλλά σήμερα έχεις κάνει δύο από τις πιο λιτές και ζουμερές τοποθετήσεις.
Κι εγώ βρήκα την ευκαιρία να σταματήσω στη μια πρόταση. Φτου! Στις δύο τέσσερις...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Πράγματι, κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τον ντόκτορα (ψυχολογικός καταναγκασμός σε συμμετοχή :))


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η αρχική ιστορία και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η πιο πάνω παρατήρηση. Ο sarant ίσως μπορεί να προσφέρει και άλλα χρήσιμα ντεσού της ιστορίας. Ήταν άραγε έμμισθος, εσωτερικός, ο μεταφραστής (οπότε έπρεπε να το έχει κοιτάξει εκτός αν είχε ρητή εντολή να μην) ή εξωτερικός «μπλοκάκης»; Από όσο ξέρω, η ΕΕ έχει ποιοτικούς ελέγχους στο μεταφραστικό της. Έγινε κάποια έρευνα πώς ξέφυγε αυτή η πατάτα και αν ναι, ποια συμπεράσματα βγήκαν; Ο εργοδότης (ΕΕ) σε τι συμπέρασμα κατέληξε ως προς την πολιτική για τα 100% match της μνήμης; Πήρε απόφαση να πληρώνει στο εξής, αποφάσισε να το τζογάρει, αποφάσισε να βελτιώσει τις μνήμες, αδιαφόρησε;




Φυσικά είναι το 100% ματς της μνήμης το κρέας γαλοπούλας. Δεν ξέρω ποιος το έκανε, διότι έγινε στις Βρυξ., αλλά ασφαλώς πέρασε και από άλλα μάτια, είτε εξωτερικά είτε εσωτερικά. Και κάποιοι από αυτούς που το άφησαν, δεν είχαν δικαιολογίες ή ελαφρυντικά, άλλο από το ότι ήταν ένας βαρετός κατάλογος χωρών! Αλλά το ανέφερα κυρίως σαν παράδειγμα "νέου τύπου λάθους".


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Ε, πάντως αν το είδαν τόσα μάτια και δεν το πρόσεξε κανείς, τότε προφανώς φταίνε και τα μάτια που το είδαν. Περνάνε επιμέλεια αυτά τα κείμενα;

(Αγαπητή Λουίζα, περιμένω να εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς).


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ε, πάντως αν το είδαν τόσα μάτια και δεν το πρόσεξε κανείς, τότε προφανώς φταίνε και τα μάτια που το είδαν. Περνάνε επιμέλεια αυτά τα κείμενα;



Αν είναι από φριλάνς, έρχονται "ελεύθερα αναθεωρήσεως", παναπεί η αναθ. έχει γίνει στο γραφείο (η ΕΕ προς το παρόν δεν συνεργάζεται με άτομα) και στην ΕΕ γίνεται μόνο δειγματοληπτικός έλεγχος.

Αν είναι εσωτερικό, εξαρτάται από την υπηρεσία, τον φόρτο δουλειάς κτλ. αν θα αναθεωρηθεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

sarant said:


> Αλλά το ανέφερα κυρίως σαν παράδειγμα "νέου τύπου λάθους".


Μα αν, όπως λες, πέρασε και από άλλα μάτια, τότε δεν είναι νέος τύπος λάθους αλλά ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα στην αντίστοιχη μακρά ιστορία χαζών λαθών επιπολαιότητας/αφηρημάδας/κλπ. που κοσμείται και από το (γαλλικό, νομίζω, πρωτότυπο, θα ξέρεις καλύτερα) με τον τυπογράφο που πρόσθεσε τρία ερωτηματικά στο ερώτημα του ποετάστρου «Τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου;;;» κι εκείνος του διέγραψε τα δύο με σημείωση «Να τα βγάλεις!» και γνωστό αποτέλεσμα.

Νομίζω ότι συμφωνούμε όλοι στον προβληματισμό του 100% και έχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση του 100% μόνο αν μπορούμε να προσκομίσουμε πραγματικά στοιχεία όγκων. Για τι μιλάμε, τελικά. Επειδή καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ότι στα νομικά ή στα ιατρικά κείμενα 100% από 100% μπορεί να διαφέρει, αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο π.χ. σε καταλόγους τεμαχίων, ή όχι;

Παντού, όμως, η ευθύνη είναι του εντολέα. Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνει ο εργοδότης, ας φάει και μερικές τουρκογαλοπούλες να ισιώσει. Γιατί πρέπει ο μεταφραστής να κάνει κάτι πέρα από τη ρητή εντολή του;


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί πρέπει ο μεταφραστής να κάνει κάτι πέρα από τη ρητή εντολή του;


Ο ευσυνείδητος μεταφραστής, που ξέρει ότι αυτά τα ποσοστά τα ορίζει μια βιαστική project manager, επισημαίνει ότι χρειάστηκε να επέμβει εκεί και εκεί και ότι θα χρεώσει έτσι και σύμφωνα με τη δουλειά που έκανε. Αυτός θα αμειφθεί αυτό που θεωρεί σωστό και όχι μηχανικό και η PΜ θα τον ευγνωμονεί που την έσωσε από μια γκάφα. Πόσες ιστορίες θέλετε να σας πω;


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα αν, όπως λες, πέρασε και από άλλα μάτια, τότε δεν είναι νέος τύπος λάθους αλλά ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα στην αντίστοιχη μακρά ιστορία χαζών λαθών επιπολαιότητας/αφηρημάδας/κλπ. που κοσμείται και από το (γαλλικό, νομίζω, πρωτότυπο, θα ξέρεις καλύτερα) με τον τυπογράφο που πρόσθεσε τρία ερωτηματικά στο ερώτημα του ποετάστρου «Τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου;;;» κι εκείνος του διέγραψε τα δύο με σημείωση «Να τα βγάλεις!» και γνωστό αποτέλεσμα.



Για όποιον κάνει τυπολογία των λαθών, ασφαλώς το αρχικό λάθος είναι 'νέος τύπος λάθους'. Όπως νέος τύπος λάθους είναι ο σπελτσέκερ που μετατρεπει τον Protopapas σε Protoplast (και μάλιστα σε άρθρο του CNN). Φυσικά, το ότι το λάθος παρέμεινε ανάγεται σε αφηρημάδα κτλ. 

Αυτό που λες με τον ποιητή έχει ειπωθεί τόσες φορές, που κανείς δεν ξέρει αν συνέβη πράγματι. Και για Έλληνες.


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ο ευσυνείδητος μεταφραστής, που ξέρει ότι αυτά τα ποσοστά τα ορίζει μια βιαστική project manager, επισημαίνει ότι χρειάστηκε να επέμβει εκεί και εκεί και ότι θα χρεώσει έτσι και σύμφωνα με τη δουλειά που έκανε. Αυτός θα αμειφθεί αυτό που θεωρεί σωστό και όχι μηχανικό και η PΜ θα τον ευγνωμονεί που την έσωσε από μια γκάφα. Πόσες ιστορίες θέλετε να σας πω;



Μια παρατήρηση εδώ από τη μικρή μου πείρα: συνήθως ο μεταφραστής ειδοποιεί πρώτα την βιαστική PM ότι "μαντάμ τα 100% μου είπατε να μην τα δω αλλά σας ενημερώνω ότι έχουν μαύρο χάλι" και κατόπιν έγκρισης κάνει τις αλλαγές που χρειάζονται και φυσικά πληρώνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

sarant said:


> Για όποιον κάνει τυπολογία των λαθών, ασφαλώς το αρχικό λάθος είναι 'νέος τύπος λάθους'.


OK, κατάλαβα το τυπολογικό, άλλωστε λογικό είναι με νεότερες τεχνολογίες να έχουμε νέους τύπους λαθών. Οπότε, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα γυρίσουμε στις προηγούμενες, που τις ξέρουμε μαζί με τα λάθη τους, αλλά πώς θα ισιώσουμε και θα χειριστούμε σωστά τις καινούργιες. Ή όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

kapa18 said:


> Μια παρατήρηση εδώ από τη μικρή μου πείρα: συνήθως ο μεταφραστής ειδοποιεί πρώτα την βιαστική PM ότι "μαντάμ τα 100% μου είπατε να μην τα δω αλλά σας ενημερώνω ότι έχουν μαύρο χάλι" και κατόπιν έγκρισης κάνει τις αλλαγές που χρειάζονται και φυσικά πληρώνεται.


Και αν δεν πάρει έγκριση και του πουν «Που να χτυπιέσαι κάτω, εμείς το 100% δεν το πληρώνουμε (π.χ. γιατί δεν μας το πληρώνουν οι απέξω).» Τι κάνει ο μεταφραστής;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και αν δεν πάρει έγκριση και του πουν «Που να χτυπιέσαι κάτω, εμείς το 100% δεν το πληρώνουμε (π.χ. γιατί δεν μας το πληρώνουν οι απέξω).» Τι κάνει ο μεταφραστής;



Τότε δεν τα διορθώνει. Αφού λαμβάνει αυτή την εντολή, πώς θα κάνει το ανάποδο;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Αυτό με τη γαλοπούλα το άκουσα κι εγώ, πάντως, και νομίζω ότι φταίει που η συγκεκριμένη λίστα είχε τις χώρες με πεζό. Δεν θέλει και πολύ, βάλε ένα κουρασμένο μεταφραστή και ένα κουρασμένο διορθωτή, μαζί με το επαναλαμβανόμενο κείμενο, δε θέλει και πολύ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> OK, κατάλαβα το τυπολογικό, άλλωστε λογικό είναι με νεότερες τεχνολογίες να έχουμε νέους τύπους λαθών. Οπότε, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα γυρίσουμε στις προηγούμενες, που τις ξέρουμε μαζί με τα λάθη τους, αλλά πώς θα ισιώσουμε και θα χειριστούμε σωστά τις καινούργιες. Ή όχι;



Δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω βρεθεί ακόμα υποχρεωμένος να τις χρησιμοποιήσω. Δουλεύω πιο γρήγορα με τις παλιές. Μπορεί σύντομα να αλλάξω γνώμη ή να αναγκαστώ.


----------



## louisa30 (Jun 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έχεις καταλάβει ότι οι ιδιοκτήτες της Λεξιλογίας δεν εκπροσωπούμε συμφέροντα αλλά απλώς είμαστε μια μεγάλη παρέα



Εδώ αναφέρθηκε αυτή η έκφραση δεν είναι δική μου και δεν αφήνω υπονοούμενα, έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το άλλο νήμα... εκπροσωπούνται κάποια συμφέροντα αφού υπάρχει και μία θέση ιδιοκτησίας...


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και αν δεν πάρει έγκριση και του πουν «Που να χτυπιέσαι κάτω, εμείς το 100% δεν το πληρώνουμε (π.χ. γιατί δεν μας το πληρώνουν οι απέξω).» Τι κάνει ο μεταφραστής;



Εντάξει, ας πούμε ότι άλλη περίπτωση είχα εγώ στο νου, άλλη η kapa, αλλού το πας εσύ. Είπα: πόσες τέτοιες ιστορίες να σας πω; Κάθε γραφείο, κάθε μεταφραστής, κάθε δουλειά, και διαφορετική ιστορία. Ακόμα και η γκάμα από τον επαγγελματισμό στην προχειρότητα δεν είναι ασπρόμαυρη — διαβαθμίσεις του γκρι είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2013)

louisa30 said:


> ...εκπροσωπούνται κάποια συμφέροντα αφού υπάρχει και μία θέση ιδιοκτησίας...


Τι συμφέροντα ακριβώς εννοείτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

kapa18 said:


> Τότε δεν τα διορθώνει. Αφού λαμβάνει αυτή την εντολή, πώς θα κάνει το ανάποδο;


Οπότε, ποιο είναι το περίφημο πρόβλημα με το 100%;


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

louisa30 said:


> Εδώ αναφέρθηκε αυτή η έκφραση δεν είναι δική μου και δεν αφήνω υπονοούμενα, έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το άλλο νήμα... εκπροσωπούνται κάποια συμφέροντα αφού υπάρχει και μία θέση ιδιοκτησίας...


Αν εννοείς ότι είμαστε 10 μεταφραστές και εκφράζουμε τα συμφέροντα των μεταφραστών όπως τα εννοούμε οι δέκα μεταφραστές, κάνεις λάθος. Είμαστε 10 μεταφραστές και εντελώς ατομικά καταθέτουμε τις προσωπικές απόψεις μας. Αυτό και μόνο. Ήδη αυτό είναι η δική μου άποψη, δεν ρώτησα τους άλλους.

Να συμφωνήσουμε και τι καταθέτουν οι συνδικαλιστικοί φορείς και τι τα μέλη τους;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οπότε, ποιο είναι το περίφημο πρόβλημα με το 100%;



Ενδεχομένως να προκύψει πρόβλημα αν δεν υπάρχει σαφής συνεννόηση μεταξύ του μεταφραστή και του γραφείου ως προς την αντιμετώπιση των 100%. Όταν υπάρχει σαφής συνεννόηση εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ πρόβλημα. Αλλά φροντίζω κιόλας να το ξεκαθαρίζω αυτό το ζήτημα για να είμαι καλυμμένη ως προς το πώς θα κινηθώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να συμφωνήσουμε και τι καταθέτουν οι συνδικαλιστικοί φορείς και τι τα μέλη τους;


Μα γιατί το λες αυτό; Αφού εμείς δεν είμαστε συνδικαλιστικός φορέας. 


louisa30 said:


> Εδώ αναφέρθηκε αυτή η έκφραση δεν είναι δική μου και δεν αφήνω υπονοούμενα, έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το άλλο νήμα... εκπροσωπούνται κάποια συμφέροντα αφού υπάρχει και μία θέση ιδιοκτησίας...



Ε, καλά, αν λες κάτι μη λες μετά «δεν ήταν δική μου η θέση, αλλού την είδα και τη μεταφέρω». 

Και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς λέγοντας «συμφέροντα» αλλά φαίνεται πως ούτε κι εσύ καταλαβαίνεις, οπότε ας το λήξουμε εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

louisa30 said:


> Εδώ αναφέρθηκε αυτή η έκφραση δεν είναι δική μου και δεν αφήνω υπονοούμενα, έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το άλλο νήμα... εκπροσωπούνται κάποια συμφέροντα αφού υπάρχει και μία θέση ιδιοκτησίας...



Τα μέλη που έρχονται εδώ πιο τακτικά, γνωρίζουν ότι οι επίσημες θέσεις της ιδιοκτησίας (όπου και όποτε εμφανίζονται αυτές), διατυπώνονται με το σήμα Lexilogists, όπως εδώ. Αν πατήσεις στο όνομα Lexilogists, θα πας σε έναν πίνακα όπου στο Find Latest Posts μπορείς να εντοπίσεις όλες τις συλλογικές ανακοινώσεις της ιδιοκτησίας του φόρουμ. Δεν είναι πολλές και θα διαπιστώσεις, ίσως προς έκπληξή σου αφού ολοφάνερα δεν γνωρίζεις τα κατατόπια εδώ, ότι οι πιο πολλές αφορούν θέματα μεταφραστικά. Και μόνο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Άσε, ντοκ, ακούσαμε ότι έχουμε συμφέροντα, σε λίγο θα μας πούνε ότι είμαστε και τίποτα βολεμένοι, υπάλληλοι της Βουλής, ας πούμε, και ότι δουλεύουμε για το χόμπι μας. Θυμήθηκαν οι συνάδελφοι ότι υπάρχει και το φόρουμ και έρχονται να μας προσβάλλουν, χωρίς να καταδεχτούν να βοθήσουν και σε κανένα γλωσσικό νήμα κανένα συνάδελφο που το έχει ανάγκη. Τι να πεις.


----------



## iraklis (Jun 7, 2013)

Έλλειψη ανθρωπιάς επειδή είπα την άποψή μου με τον κοσμιότερο των τρόπων; Δεν είπα ότι υπηρετούνται ή εκπροσωπούνται συμφέροντα από κανέναν, παρά μόνο ανέφερα ένα από τα πιο κοινότυπα πορίσματα της υλιστικής πολιτικής θεωρίας: "Πάντα υπήρχε και πάντα θα υπάρχει η στρεβλή συνείδηση που ενσωματώνει λόγο και επιχειρήματα που αντιτίθενται στο συμφέρον της". Καμία σχέση, συνεπώς, με ό,τι καταλάβατε αγαπητέ/ή Νίκελ.

Ούτε βέβαια επέδειξα την οποιαδήποτε έλλειψη σεβασμού προς το φόρουμ και τους συντελεστές του, τους οποίους τιμώ για τη λειτουργία της Λεξιλογίας. Ουδεμία ειρωνεία δεν περιείχαν τα παραδείγματα που ανέφερα, παρά μόνο επιχειρήματα.

Τέλος, σε ποια παράταξη και σε ποιες παραταξιακές πεποιθήσεις αναφέρεστε Νίκελ; Διότι εγώ δεν ανήκω σε καμία παράταξη, και σίγουρα υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μία παράταξη και ένα σωματείο. Μην αφαιρείτε από τον πλούτο της γλώσσας αλλά και της πραγματικότητας, εξισώνοντας τις δύο αυτές έννοιες... Σας ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για τις παραπάνω εξηγήσεις, Ηρακλή. Θα παρεξήγησα λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2013)

Ο MOX δεν αποκλείεται να παρακολουθούσε τη συζήτηση εδώ και να εμπνεύστηκε. Ελπίζω να μην του εμπνεύσαμε και το ορθογραφικό στο... _φυχιατρικός_. 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-CKEfuDWff...rE/s1600/translators+communication+issues.jpg


----------

